# May IVF



## Mrs T

:hi::hi::hi:
I've spoke to some of you about starting IVF or like me trying again, am sure there was a few of us starting in May.
Just thought it would be good for us to get together in one thread so we can help each other through the next month with all the highs :happydance:and lows :cry: and install some PMA :yipee: . Think it would be great to chat about how everyone is preparing themselves for their cycle etc.
So sign up girls.........:friends:


----------



## CurlySue

Starting down reg drugs on 9th May. I don't feel stressed about it but I will be honest, I am having panic attacks. Literal, God awful panic attacks about LETTERS at work, about the fact that I did not save something in Times New Roman, about the fact that left my computer switched on, about the fact that I did not do 30 minutes on the Wii Fit last night. 

How is it that I am not in the slightest bit stressed out about IVF yet I am having panic attacks about work?


----------



## Mrs T

am no expert but I'd say the stressing at work its probably coming from worrying about next months IVF...even though your not worried!


----------



## CurlySue

The though of failed IVF? I feel nothing. The thought of a letter I sent on Friday being wrong, despite the fact that our managing director was the one that told me to send it? Actually had me awake at 4am shaking, having hot sweats and barely able to breathe. This entire weekend has been spent worrying about nothing problems at work...but, feeling fine about IVF. My brain is clearly wrong.

When do you start down reg?


----------



## Mrs T

we all cope in different ways :hugs:


----------



## jk28

Hi there

I've been on some tablets for the last 6 weeks to try & improve my egg quality & started my stimming injections 4 days ago...got a scan tomorrow to see how the follicles are going so fingers crossed. This is my 4th IVF, was successful on the 1st, but unfortunately mmc, (my 2nd). So, think I may be ahead of you, but would be great to keep in contact!

Love Jayne x


----------



## FJL

Good luck girls, watching you all and cheering you on xx


----------



## wrightywales

hi

Hope its ok for me to join in.

I start down reg drugs on the 17th of May. I am quite nervous aout it all but look forward to starting. i have been a little bit stressed and had a couple of sleepless nights. ive been going for short little walks when i feel alittle stressed seems to help me.


Wish u all good luck with your cycles and cant wait to hear how u get on

:hug::dust:


----------



## Mrs T

jk28 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I've been on some tablets for the last 6 weeks to try & improve my egg quality & started my stimming injections 4 days ago...got a scan tomorrow to see how the follicles are going so fingers crossed. This is my 4th IVF, was successful on the 1st, but unfortunately mmc, (my 2nd). So, think I may be ahead of you, but would be great to keep in contact!
> 
> Love Jayne x

 
Hi Jayne
Good luck with the scan today, keep us posted. 
My problem was egg quality too, what tablets are you taking to improve things?? Did you down regulate or just stimulating?

Wow this is your 4th time, you must be an IVF expert by now. Am expecting to start my folical stimulation drugs around the 12th May, depending on the :witch: 
:hug:


----------



## Mrs T

wrightywales said:


> hi
> 
> Hope its ok for me to join in.
> 
> I start down reg drugs on the 17th of May. I am quite nervous aout it all but look forward to starting. i have been a little bit stressed and had a couple of sleepless nights. ive been going for short little walks when i feel alittle stressed seems to help me.
> 
> 
> Wish u all good luck with your cycles and cant wait to hear how u get on
> 
> :hug::dust:

 hello Wrightywales

of course your welcome here, I think it helps to know we're not alone in this. Am sure we can help each other get through the ivf and share some tips that will increase our chances of getting that long awaited :bfp:

Sounds like your managing your stress, its only natural to be worried. Have you thought about trying accupuncture? I did last month and loved it, obviuosly it didnt help me get pregnant but it did a lot towards helping me relax. I always slept like a baby the night following treatment. I also listened to a relaxation/visualisation cd everyday.... must start doing that again!!

:hug:


----------



## latestarter

Hi there,

I'd like to join this thread. I've been on vacation for a few weeks, and while away started down reg. drugs. Its CD1 today - so I start stimming on Wednesday. 

I'm feeling very hopeful that this will work, but terrified that it won't. I don't know that I can afford another try, and pretty sure I won't be able to afford another try - none of this is covered for me.

My last IVF cycle was cancelled at my first blood test... yep. My E2 was too high. So we are trying again with a new protocol. 

But... going in with positive vibes and hoping for a baby at the end.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mrs T

FJL said:


> Good luck girls, watching you all and cheering you on xx

 
Thanks for the support FJL
Look forward to hearing all your tips and advise.....I know you know your stuff!


----------



## Mrs T

latestarter said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'd like to join this thread. I've been on vacation for a few weeks, and while away started down reg. drugs. Its CD1 today - so I start stimming on Wednesday.
> 
> I'm feeling very hopeful that this will work, but terrified that it won't. I don't know that I can afford another try, and pretty sure I won't be able to afford another try - none of this is covered for me.
> 
> My last IVF cycle was cancelled at my first blood test... yep. My E2 was too high. So we are trying again with a new protocol.
> 
> But... going in with positive vibes and hoping for a baby at the end.
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Hi Latestarter

Welcome back from your holidays, hope you had a great time. Did you go anywhere nice??
Its very exciting that your starting your Stimulation drugs on Wednesday. Keep up the PMA, thats all we can do and let science..... and luck do their thing!
Its my 2nd time around, I feel more nervous this time but I'm begining to get excited about it now. This time I think I know more, not just what to expect but theres so many things I found out about improving my chances this time that I didnt know before. So am more positive and am activly preparing my body and mind for cycle NO 2.
Even if this is possibly your only shot at IVF, try not to think of it that way.... you might be giving yourself some unesscesery stress.
Keep us posted 
:hug:


----------



## Brambletess

Hi Girls

I would like to join up! I just waititng for my period to start. Should be in a week as am feeling the sore boobs already! After that i will be down regging on day 19. so am guessing it will be around the 23rd May. I really appreciate reading how everyone else is doing in the run up to starting. I too think I am feeling more stressed than I thought i was. I feel snappy and critical of DH, I feel unmotivated at work, and teary at the slightest thing. I don't feel like i can really talk about it either as most people think i should be really happy and positive. Plus i don't want people to know about treatment as dreading it if i fail. I am trying to be but its hard. I don't even know why I am like this. I feel negative like its not going to work and i don't deserve it to work because I brought this on myself. I also feel like I am constantly having to remind DH about not drinking and being healthy. It feels too much. I don't want to nag but i am. Sorry I am ranting now :hissy:

Ever since treatment planning session have felt negative but maybe its just a phase and i will get back to my psotive self again. I have been having acupuncture for months and it really helps my stress but even last weeks session didn't help. I will continue acupuncture all through IVF just in case it improves my chances and it will help with any stress i feel.

:hug: to all you lovely ladies.


----------



## Brambletess

Mrs F

I see you live in Qatar. In my teenage years we lived in Al Khobar, Saudi Arabia, just over the causeway from Bahrain. Anyway was just wondering where you are getting your treatment and what it is like? Does it get really humid there in the summer?


----------



## roobie74

Hi Everyone.
I'm pretty new on here and haven't posted much but I start my down reg drugs 9th May - same as Curly Sue - so thought I would join up to this thread. I don't know why but the closer it gets to starting the drugs, the more scared I am that IVF will fail. This is my first cycle so I am a (nervous) IVF virign!! I am hoping that being on this thread and getting/giving support and advice from you ladies will help me cope!!
Good Luck everyone xx


----------



## Dilek

Hi Ladies

Can I join up tooo? :happydance: This is such a great idea and help us keep sane. This is my 1st cycle, quite anxious and excited to get going. Im currently been down reg for a few months now and will start stimulating my ovaries on the 15th May (after the go ahead from FS). Is anyone else stimulating around that time?


----------



## Mrs T

Brambletess said:


> Mrs F
> 
> I see you live in Qatar. In my teenage years we lived in Al Khobar, Saudi Arabia, just over the causeway from Bahrain. Anyway was just wondering where you are getting your treatment and what it is like? Does it get really humid there in the summer?

Oh yes it gets really humid come June/July for a couple of months. Its already too hot, 35 today!
I started out see a private fertility specilist here but when it came down to us needing IVF she recomemded we didnt do it in Qatar!!! We decided to travel to London, last time I came back for treatment and stay for a month but my DH only came over just before the egg collection. He's got to say in Doha and make the money to pay clinic!!!


----------



## Mrs T

Dilek said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can I join up tooo? :happydance: This is such a great idea and help us keep sane. This is my 1st cycle, quite anxious and excited to get going. Im currently been down reg for a few months now and will start stimulating my ovaries on the 15th May (after the go ahead from FS). Is anyone else stimulating around that time?

I sould be starting my fs injections about then too, depending on the :witch: arrival! I dont know wheather am more scare 2nd time around or not, 1st time I was so sure it was going to work but here I am again! I know I'll be nervous when I get my 1st folical scan because if I dont get more than last time I will feel deflated!
BUt we're all here for the PMA :happydance:

and a splash of :dust:to us all :hug:


----------



## Mrs T

roobie74 said:


> Hi Everyone.
> I'm pretty new on here and haven't posted much but I start my down reg drugs 9th May - same as Curly Sue - so thought I would join up to this thread. I don't know why but the closer it gets to starting the drugs, the more scared I am that IVF will fail. This is my first cycle so I am a (nervous) IVF virign!! I am hoping that being on this thread and getting/giving support and advice from you ladies will help me cope!!
> Good Luck everyone xx

Hello Robbie74 
I like the 'IVF virgin' :rofl:
There are few 'virgins' here but also some repeat offenders like me. We're all here to support each other. 
:hug:


----------



## Mrs T

Brambletess said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> I would like to join up! I just waititng for my period to start. Should be in a week as am feeling the sore boobs already! After that i will be down regging on day 19. so am guessing it will be around the 23rd May. I really appreciate reading how everyone else is doing in the run up to starting. I too think I am feeling more stressed than I thought i was. I feel snappy and critical of DH, I feel unmotivated at work, and teary at the slightest thing. I don't feel like i can really talk about it either as most people think i should be really happy and positive. Plus i don't want people to know about treatment as dreading it if i fail. I am trying to be but its hard. I don't even know why I am like this. I feel negative like its not going to work and i don't deserve it to work because I brought this on myself. I also feel like I am constantly having to remind DH about not drinking and being healthy. It feels too much. I don't want to nag but i am. Sorry I am ranting now :hissy:
> 
> Ever since treatment planning session have felt negative but maybe its just a phase and i will get back to my psotive self again. I have been having acupuncture for months and it really helps my stress but even last weeks session didn't help. I will continue acupuncture all through IVF just in case it improves my chances and it will help with any stress i feel.
> 
> :hug: to all you lovely ladies.

 Its good to rant, we can all take it cause we've all been there!! I'd blame the :witch: as she on her way. Thats my excuse to my dh everytime!! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs T

:shock: Gosh there is a lot of us doing the IVF thing! 
Maybe we need a team name or something..... any suggestions???


----------



## kristy87

hey girls, firstly hope all goes well for you. i have my first ivf consultation in june, so this tread is nice for me, as im not sure what to expect so hope you wont mind me popping by to see how your all getting on and to ask some questions!!!

xxx


----------



## latestarter

A team IVF Thread name sounds fun - but nothing pops to mind right away... I'll think about it.


----------



## Brambletess

May Queens 
The stress busters
To BFN or to BFP
TPT - Team Positive Thinking

Gosh its really hard!! Feel lots better today.

Dilek - why do some people down reg for so long? glad you will be starting soon now.


----------



## Mrs T

Good news for us May IVF-er's.
I read in my fertility book- 'IVF seems to work better in spring and summer, the time for growth and renewal within the natural cycle. In autumn and winter nature is dormant and the body needs rest and sleep rather than action. If time is on your side and you have a choice, opt to begin treatment in sping rather than winter'.'

So May is a good time for us to start IVF :happydance:


----------



## Mrs T

Good morning Brambletess
Glad your feeling better today. 
I booked myself in for a relaxing hour of reflexology yesterday, tunrned out to be quite painfull! It was a different girl I got and she was all over the my feet felt like she had no clue...... aggrrrrr. Wish I was back in London getting my accupuncture.
am stuck thinking of a team name too.


----------



## Mrs T

How about team, 'May' be Baby ?????


----------



## Brambletess

Like that Team 'May be Baby. Good news about IVF working in Spring better! it makes sense. Its when all the little lambs and kittens are born. My nurse at IVF clinic is pregnant and told me she is having a run of postives with her clients. Could be the pregnat vibes she is giving off.

Re: Reflexology, think it can depend what kind of day they are having. One session my acupuncture was really painful but acupuncturist had been in a rush to arrive on time and was quite tired. Most of the time its fine. Hopefully next time will be better.

What is your clinic like in Doha? or will you be going back to London for IVF?

I know its on the other thread but took stock of what you said about ivf diet and have stepped mine up a notch or two. Cake eating slip up at weekend is over and am now back on the case. The worst for me is drinking 2 litres of water a day, am constantly on loo.

Must do some work now.


----------



## Mrs T

I do hope you pick up the pregnancy vibe for the clinic nurse. At my work we had a run of receptionists getting pregnant, we joked it was the chair! I tried sitting on it but it didnt work..... no ones been pregnant since I sat on the chair..... I broke the spell!!! :rofl:

I'll be coming back to London again for treatment. At the moment my flight and everything is booked for the 10th May. I'm sure am ovulating today so hopefull my prediction of AF should right, so I can be at the clinic for cd2.

I do feel much better after the detox... it finished today and I've lost 4.8kg. Just on healthy eating! I plan to keep the healthy eating/living going. You say you wont stop peeing on 2 lts of water, just wait until your half way through fs injections... I was up 4 times a night! I didnt know at the time it was the growing folicals making me wee so much more!!! Oh happy days!!!:happydance:


----------



## Dilek

I love that name 'May be baby' Thats wicked :happydance:

Brambles I have been down reg for a while to control my endometriosis and the :witch: and my hormones feed the endo. So I havnt seen :witch:since Jan. Whats worse PMS or Hot flushes???? Hmm I think I prefer PMS!

Whats this IVF diet? Ladies what should I be cutting out of my diet? I take allot of ibuprofen to contol pain, should i be taking paracetomol instead?


----------



## Mrs T

Yes, my book say's NSAID's/Ibuprofen can interfere with ovulation but paracetomol is safe to use.
The diet is detoxing the liver so it able to hand the ivf drugs more efficently. The main thing is to cut out caffeine, alcohol, fizzy drinks, salt, processed and sugary foods and smoking... because they prevent the absorbtion of vitamins and mineral that are needed for fertility. Eating healthly, drinking at least 2litres of water daily, eat good proteins approx 60g per day but no red meat.
Its tough but am at the stage I'd do anything!


----------



## latestarter

Hey,

I love "May be Baby" too - a great team name.

I start stimming TOMORROW!!! Woo Hoo.

Happy to hear that spring IVF's tend to work... 

Anyone else out there stimming yet?


----------



## Dilek

Hi Latestarter how exciting your stimming tommorrow, I will follow you on May 15. How are the injections going?


----------



## Brambletess

Latestarter - good luck with the stimming.let us know all about it. Sorry to be ignoramous but is stimming the fsh injections? I am way behind you, don't start until end of may.


----------



## wrightywales

Hello Latestarter 

Good Luck with your stimming tomoz

:hug::hugs:


----------



## latestarter

Thanks everyone.

I have been on synarel for the down reg. portion of this. And its a nasal spray. I HATE it. I could never have a cocaine habit. :rofl: So, no injections so far. (but I did superfact last go around - and had no trouble with the injections)

Tomorrow I start FSH. 75b iu of repronex in the morning, and 225 iu of puregon in the evening. My first blood test is on Saturday.

I'm praying that all goes well. My last attempt I didn't make it past the first blood test! But I was on a flare protocol last time (very little down reg.) and this time, I'm on a more usual long protocol. So, I'm really, really hopeful this cycle - and fully expect to be knocked up by the end of the month.:happydance::happydance:

But looks like I'm leading the way for the "May be Baby" team!

Hopefully we will all be in first tri by June!!!


----------



## Brambletess

Morning (or whatever time of day depending on where you are) Girls

Can anyone give some advice. I have read that jacuzzis and warm baths are a no no when having IVF. I can't assertain whether they should be avoided in the lead up to IVF as well. I am still 4 weeks away from starting drugs and am trying to get body into peak condition. My firend and i are planning on going to a spa on saturday but seeing as most of it involves hot-tubs and saunas, not sure if i should go now. We can always do something esle instead.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Mrs T

Brambletess said:


> Morning (or whatever time of day depending on where you are) Girls
> 
> Can anyone give some advice. I have read that jacuzzis and warm baths are a no no when having IVF. I can't assertain whether they should be avoided in the lead up to IVF as well. I am still 4 weeks away from starting drugs and am trying to get body into peak condition. My firend and i are planning on going to a spa on saturday but seeing as most of it involves hot-tubs and saunas, not sure if i should go now. We can always do something esle instead.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.

 
I would have thought you'd be ok since your dont start for 4 weeks?????? From what I know and have read, its good to keep warm. I've even been told to keep a hotting on my abdomen at least once a day to keep the ovaries warm and increasing the blood suppy to the area.
Any ways everyday feels like a sauna in Doha for me!!!!


----------



## Mrs T

:yipee:yeh to Latestarter for being the 1st in Maybe baby to start fs injections. 
Good luck :hug:
The first injection feel weird to do but it dosnt hurt and you'll get used to it very quickly..... you have to cause these so many!!!!:dohh:
keep us posted


----------



## Mrs T

does anyone know how to make cool a Maybe baby signature thing ???


----------



## wrightywales

i will have a go c wot i can come up with ok


----------



## latestarter

Thanks Mrs. T. 

This is also my second go-round with IVF, so I'm used to the injections. Although I must say, this morning's injection was not smooth sailing. Hurt a bit (a tiny bit) and I had a bit of blood, and that never happened even once last time. Think I did something wrong. Oh- well, lots of time to practice.

Brambletess - I think you are fine for the spa too. But if you are concerned check with your clinic. At my clinic, the nurses are fantastic for those kind of questions, so maybe try them? And have fun at the spa. I'm very jealous.


----------



## Brambletess

Yes I am probably being a bit over the top. I should relax a bit! a spa should sort that one out. 

Latestarter - sorry injection hurt, obviously a bit rusty (you, not the needle!). I guess it must be a bit easier this time knowing what to expect etc..


----------



## roobie74

Hey girls! I'm liking the Maybe baby name too haha!!
I've got just under a week until I start my down reg drugs. I'm feeling really apprehensive! Did any of you girls who have been through IVF before suffer any side effects from the drugs? When I was on Clomid I was like a woman possessed :blush: so I am slightly scared haha!! I don't know too much about my drugs yet as I do not have my appt at the hosp until the 8th of May and then I start the down reg on 9th May. 

Brambletess - the spa sounds like a lovely idea, so relaxing......I'm quite jealous!!!!

Latestarter - how did your stimming go today?

Roobie xx


----------



## latestarter

Hi Roobie. My first IVF I was on superfact (buserelin) for down reg, and this time I'm on synarel. I had very few symptoms on both - slight headache the first few days, and then I guess my body got used to it. That was really it for me. (injections today were fine - I'm off to the races!) I've heard that some women who are on lupron have more symptoms, but then when they start stimming its better.

I tried clomid for two months, and I had way, way, way more symptoms. 

Good luck with down reg...


----------



## wrightywales

Hello all 

here are a few ive done we need to decide what colour we are going to have and what style writing you like the most

af pepsi

https://img802.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2009/04/29/dc035061a57f3c7d805546a09b869518.gif​
curtz

https://img902.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2009/04/29/27be3b549f8eb5faa092a51ba33ff404.gif​
dubussy

https://img110.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2009/04/29/a3b431b1c3ca8fdb8a5127c17d17ecff.gif​
edwardian script

https://img701.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2009/04/29/7b78c808057873346d8e41e340c296ae.gif​

french script

https://img109.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2009/04/29/3fbc647464948f9ea20ba1dee106652a.gif​
hollywood

https://img107.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2009/04/29/aa20e37d5bdf5a606a45ca088c00f95a.gif​
loti cola

https://img107.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2009/04/29/fc185151cfbda2ba912fbd8ace84a3a0.gif​
hope you like them


----------



## Mrs T

Wow excellant work Wrightywales

my votes go to ......

hollywood


https://img107.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2009/04/29/aa20e37d5bdf5a606a45ca088c00f95a.gif​


----------



## roobie74

Hi Latestarter. Thanks for that. How are you feeling today? I am also going to be takig buserelin (I think). How many days did you take it for, before you started stimming? Have a great time at the races!!

Wrightwales - Thanks for the signatures. I love the pink one !!!

Roobie xx


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Hi Girls,
Do you mind if I join you .. ?
I started DR on April 13th ( 0.5 ml burselin daily injections ) and I have to be honest I haven't suffered from one side effect at all in fact my OH commented last week about how pleasant I have been ... Not that I am not anyway !! :blush:

I have been quite clam about the whole process so far and haven't been at all anxious ... BUT theres always a But .... I went for my baseline scan yesterday morning after DR for 17 days and I haven't completely DR !! :hissy: They've told me to carry on for another week and I have a rescan next Wednesday. My lining was at 5.5mm and they wont even contemplate stimming until its 4mm.
To say that this completely knocked my cool, calm and collective attitude is an understatement and after scrubbing the whole house top to bottom and completeing 3 loads of washing, drying and ironing I sat down and cried my heart out.:cry:

However Im back to my normal self today, full of PMA and looking forward to the future. I just keep telling myself that someday we will have the baby we so dearly want its just taking a liitle longer than we anticipated.


----------



## Brambletess

Emerald - a good cry really lets it all out and at least you have a lovely clean house now. I am sorry its a but bumpy the road. Hang on in there though - the PMA you have is brilliant. I have everything crossed for you. :hug:

Wrightywales - thanks for signatures. I think I like the pink one, although like red one too.

Roobie - hope the next week doesn't drag too much. I am sure you must be eager to get it all underway. :hugs:


----------



## latestarter

Morning All,

Wrightywales - the signatures are great. My favourites are the purple one and the yellow one. But they are all fine and I'd happily put any one of them on my siggy. So, ladies - which one should we use. And dumb techie question... how do you add them to your signature??

Welcome to the group Emerald. Sorry you are still down regging. My clinic did not even check to see if I was down regged enough. They just put me on the meds for a certain number of days and I started stimming yesterday. I'm not sure why as it seems most clinics do the check.

Injection this morning was smooth sailing. Seems like I'm getting the hang of it again.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## wrightywales

hi ladies 

Glad u liked the signatures.

id like u all to pick one style of writing and one colours that you like 
the 1s wth the most votes will be the 1 we use ok

i like-

style:- loti cola
colour:- pink


----------



## Dilek

Hey

I like loti cola in pink as well. Its just nice to be part of a group. 

Does anyone know when we get our drugs? Im wating for a call from a drug courier to get my stimm drugs. I have my baseline scan on the 14th. OMG its only 2 weeks to go. :happydance:

Im stressed ladies right now, my company is merging with another and im def being made redundant. I will know if i have a job or not on the 2nd june. Great timing isnt it!!! :hissy:


----------



## jk28

Hi Mrs T (& other ladies)

Sorry for the late reply, as to your question I'm not exactly sure what tablets I took as I'm living in Spain, one was a contraceptive pill, the other I'm not sure, (that's not very good is it? I just putmy trust in my Dr!! Anyway, these tablets also stopped my ovaries from doing anything, then I started the stimms. The other day when I went for the scan, I had 1 follicle bigger than the others which concerned the Dr (not my usual one) & he said it may be possible that we have to cancel the IVF because if it kept growing it wouldn't give the smaller follicles room to grow, (if that makes sense)? So, had to take another injection that hopefully slows down the growth of the larger follicle, enabling the others to grow. Took that & returned for another scan yesterday & all ok, (at the moment) smaller follicles are still growing & the bigger one not so much! So, back again tomorrow & we'll see.

Hope everything is going well with all you ladies.

Take care
Love Jayne x


----------



## latestarter

Hi all,

My favourite is Curtz - the purple siggy.

Jayne - I'm happy to hear the Dr. was able to slow the growth of the largest follie. At my first IVF attempt, they couldn't do anything for my lead follicles (I had 4 really big ones and a bunch of smaller ones) and I had to cancel the IVF. This time they changed up my protocol, so my fingers are crossed. My first blood test is Saturday.

I'm happy someone else here is stimming too! What is your protocol like?

Because I was cancelled my first time I'm really, really nervous this time around. I just want to get to retrieval!!!! I'm on Synarel for supression and hate it. I'm never sure if I'm getting enough, and it doesn't help that I have a cold (its a nasal spray). Saturday is my first blood test, so I can't wait to see where I'm at. This is soooo nerve wracking!


----------



## wrightywales

votes so far

4 votes for loti cola pink
1 vote for hollywood green
1 vote for curtz purple


----------



## Brambletess

loti cola pink for me!


----------



## wrightywales

And the winner is

loti cola

https://img107.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2009/04/29/fc185151cfbda2ba912fbd8ace84a3a0.gif​


----------



## wrightywales

the code is on my profile


----------



## akcher

Hi Girls, I have been MIA for a few months. We took a break after we moved. Will be starting IVF when the new cycle starts. Should be in the beginning of May.


----------



## Mrs T

Hello everyone,
I've not been online for the past 24hrs, I've been getting spoiled my my dh. It was our 3rd wedding anniv yesterday.
Love the team logo... and I managed to add it to my signature too. Thanks Wrightywales


----------



## latestarter

Hi girls,

Akcher - welcome! Let us know when you get started.

Mrs.T - Congratulations!

Wrightywales - The signature looks great! I even managed to add it. Woo Hoo.


----------



## latestarter

Hi Roobie - I forgot to respond to your post - sorry.

When I was on buserelin I was on a flare protocol. So I took it for only 2 days before I started stimming. Turns out flare was too strong for me, as I was very overstimulated right away. So, this time around I'm on a long protocol and I was down regging for 13 days before I started stims.

I'm feeling ok. Have a headache that won't go away, but I'll put up with it if it means a baby at the end of this thing!


----------



## jk28

Hi latestarter

Good luck for tomorrow, it's such a scary process isn't it! This is my 4th attempt, & as I said in my previous post, it was only after the 3rd attempt they found the problem was my poor egg quality, (kept following thesame pattern with each cycle)...I'd respond really well to all the drugs & get about 12 eggs & the majority would fertilise after the 1st day, but then after that it wouldn't go so well & the embies would block & stop growing apart from 2 at each go. So, they're trying this newish thing whereby I took some tablets for 6 wks before the injections to try & improve the quality of my eggs, (not exactly sure what they were)...now on Gonal F 200 & Menopor 1 amp & also taking this other inj to keep the big follicle from growing so quickly, all is ok at the moment & got to go back on Sun. Apparently it's a short protocol! It must've been awful for you to have your last attempt cancelled...when they told me it was a possibility I felt gutted. I really hope you get good results tomorrow...fingers crossed!

Love Jayne x


----------



## wrightywales

hi

Mrs T - congratulations on your 3rd wedding anniversary hope you had a lovely day.

Akcher - welcome. good luck with your IVF cycle

Latestarter - hope your headache goes

glad you all like the signature 

well 16 days til i start down reg and starting to get very nervous but not stressing out loads yet no doubt i will soon as it gets closer.
planned a day out next week with hubby and a few friends so quite looking forward to that. it will take my mind off things for abit just hope the weather is going to be nice. knowing UK it will be raining lol.


----------



## CurlySue

One week today until Down Regs start. Going to Barcelona the following day so I have my doctors note, haha, taking stuff on the plane, etc. Part of me is looking forward to starting, the other part is dreading the side effects. 

Unfortunate that we have to do this really...


----------



## BizyBee

Happy May! Good luck girls!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## latestarter

I made it!!!! Past the first blood test results. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

My E2 was 664. I'm very happy. Last time, when they cancelled me, my E2 was already at 5159 after my first blood test! I would have liked to see a number between 300 and 500 - but I'll take this too. I'm so relieved.

My level is still a little bit high, so they are reducing my puregon to 200 iu from 225iu. AND I get tomorrow off - no blood work. So I can sleep in, and have one less needle this week. The nurse sounded positive, and told me the level was nothing to worry about, they just want to slow the growth of my eggies down a bit. 

I think I'll make it to retrieval and transfer this time! This has made my day!
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Brambletess

Well done Latestarter! it all sounds very nerve wracking as so many things can go wrong. This is looking really good for you. It didn't really cross my mind that I might not make it through a cycle. Not going to think about it too much as want to stay positive.

Wishing you all the best and lots of :dust::dust:


----------



## Mrs T

:dust:Brilliant news latestarter


----------



## Mrs T

CurlySue said:


> One week today until Down Regs start. Going to Barcelona the following day so I have my doctors note, haha, taking stuff on the plane, etc. Part of me is looking forward to starting, the other part is dreading the side effects.
> 
> Unfortunate that we have to do this really...

 
Have a great time in Barcelona


----------



## Mrs T

akcher said:


> Hi Girls, I have been MIA for a few months. We took a break after we moved. Will be starting IVF when the new cycle starts. Should be in the beginning of May.

 
Hi Akcher
Will you be down regulating or starting on simulation drugs?
Am wait for the :witch: to arrive so I can get started on my stimulating drugs.... hopefully about the 12th May.
:dust:


----------



## Mrs T

Dilek said:


> Hey
> 
> I like loti cola in pink as well. Its just nice to be part of a group.
> 
> Does anyone know when we get our drugs? Im wating for a call from a drug courier to get my stimm drugs. I have my baseline scan on the 14th. OMG its only 2 weeks to go. :happydance:
> 
> Im stressed ladies right now, my company is merging with another and im def being made redundant. I will know if i have a job or not on the 2nd june. Great timing isnt it!!! :hissy:

Hi Dilek

sorry to hear about your job, that is bad timing :hugs:
I know it easy to say but harder to do but try not to stress... your ovaries dont like it. Fingers crossed for june xx


----------



## Mrs T

Emerald-Sarah said:


> Hi Girls,
> Do you mind if I join you .. ?
> I started DR on April 13th ( 0.5 ml burselin daily injections ) and I have to be honest I haven't suffered from one side effect at all in fact my OH commented last week about how pleasant I have been ... Not that I am not anyway !! :blush:
> 
> I have been quite clam about the whole process so far and haven't been at all anxious ... BUT theres always a But .... I went for my baseline scan yesterday morning after DR for 17 days and I haven't completely DR !! :hissy: They've told me to carry on for another week and I have a rescan next Wednesday. My lining was at 5.5mm and they wont even contemplate stimming until its 4mm.
> To say that this completely knocked my cool, calm and collective attitude is an understatement and after scrubbing the whole house top to bottom and completeing 3 loads of washing, drying and ironing I sat down and cried my heart out.:cry:
> 
> However Im back to my normal self today, full of PMA and looking forward to the future. I just keep telling myself that someday we will have the baby we so dearly want its just taking a liitle longer than we anticipated.

 
hi Emerald-Sarah

hope your keeping up the PMA. :hug:


----------



## Brambletess

Curley Sue - Have a lovely holiday, best way to start IVF!

Mrs T are you down regulating right now? my FS said I would be given some drugs to start on day 19 which will guarantee a bleed 7 days later. Is that the case with you or are you not sure when AF will show up?

Dilek - massive bummer about job! will there be a reasonable redundancy package? Thats a lot of stress on your shoulders right now but try not to worry as its all out of your control anyway. I know its easier said than done.:hugs:

Wrightywales - I should be a week after you. I am not nervous yet and am just counting down the days. i am such an impatient person. 

Have a nice bank holiday weekend everyone in UK!! and nice non bank holiday to everyone else.:hug:


----------



## Mrs T

Hi Brambletess
Am not on any drugs just waiting for the af to show, am due about the 12th so am flying back to London on the 10th. My fs drugs start on cd 2, but I've to have a scan and bloods done before I inject.
My temp chart on ff hasnt shown up ov yet, which worries me. Once I know I've ov'ed I can then pin point af arrived..... something not playing ball this month!!!


----------



## latestarter

Thanks for your support girls. 

Brambletess - I wouldn't worry about not making it through a cycle. Most people do get through the stimming stage. With me, they just put me on the wrong protocol to start with. And prior to IVF, I had not done any stimming drugs before (except clomid) so they had no idea how I'd react. I'm sure you will be just fine.

Mrs. T - So you aren't taking any supression drugs at all? Or are you on a flare protocol and will be taking stimming and suppression drugs right on CD 2? I did the short/flare protocol first and liked it - because it was short. You get to start sooner! 

Dilek - I'm so sorry about your job and it is crappy timing. Stay strong - I'm sure that an even better opportunity will present itself. That is what usually happens.

Yikes - I have to run. A friend is running a half marathon this morning and I'm charged with picture taking at the first water station. Fun - especially since I'm not running - just hanging out with my herbal tea cheering her on!

UK girls - enjoy your holiday. I wish we were having a holiday here this week.


----------



## roobie74

Hello everyone!

Latestarter - that's great news am really pleased for you (and thanks for the info in your earlier post).

I'm afraid it looks like I am going to be the first one of us to have a bit of a "wobble"! Am due to start my down regs on saturday and, at the moment, I can't sleep, am extremely narky and getting REALLY stressed!!! I have alot on in work at the moment and am really busy. I thought this would keep me occupied in the run up to the drugs, but I feel like I'm about to freak out. It may be the work stuff that's bugging me, but I keep running things through my mind like..."What if I don't produce any eggs?"........."What if they don't fertilize?" etc etc and really winding myself up!! I've kept myself busy over the weekend with nice stuff to do but this afternoon, I've even got pains in my chest (nothing major)!!!!!!!!!! I'm hoping it's just a blip and by next weekend I will have calmed down.

Sorry to rant and to be negative girls, but I had to get this off my chest and B&B is probably the best place as there will be people in my situation who understand how I feel. Thanks, Roobie xxxxx


----------



## roobie74

Forgot to say.......can anyone help me with getting the Maybe Baby sig as I haven't done it right ( I haven't got a clue haha!!) Roobie xx


----------



## latestarter

Hi Roobie,

I'm sorry you are feeling so stressed. Its hard, and this is a daunting procedure - I'm guessing we are all more than a bit stressed right along with you.

Acupuncture has really, really helped me with this. And if you haven't tried it I highly recommend it. See someone who has experience with treating fertility though. I really believe my acupuncture has helped regulate my E2 levels this time around. And before I started, acupuncture completely alleviated my ovulation pains - seriously. I had them for a few years, and nothing worked. 1 acupuncture treatment and I haven't felt them.
So for me, its helping.

For the sig - click on Wrighywales signature. She has the code posted there. You just copy and paste it to your own signature. You get to your signature by clicking "user cp" on the bnb first page, and then click the signature link. Hope that helps.


----------



## Brambletess

Roobie74, I hope you feel better already. Hope its nerves/stress before you start and will dissapear once you get going. Its all so unknown isn't it? I know being busy at work sounds like a good way to keep your mind off it but it sounds like it has just made things more difficult. I am more prone to stress/panic attacks when I am manic at work and home/friends life. I need to take time out (not always possible with work but can be in evenings and weekends) and have lots of down time. I hope you can maybe do this. Being busy is good to an extent but try to be busy wth nice relaxing things, like gardening, gentle walks or whatever you enjoy doing. I am still three weeks away from down reg starting so maybe my wobble is still to come. You can tell me to do that as well.

I agree with Late starter that Acupuncture is great for de stressing and breaking repetative thoughts (I suffer from those) and has the benfit of nourishing your blood as well, great for IVF. Also reflexology and massage are great for relaxing as well. Evern getting OH to do it would be good (not acupuncture though as could be quite painfiul!).

Let us know how you are getting on :hug:

Late Starter - Hope its going well still. :hugs:

Mrs T - typical when you actually want witch to show up, she won't. Such a cow. Your drug regime is obviously a bit different to mine. Fingers crossed she arrives today.


----------



## roobie74

Thanks Latestarter and Brambletess. I feel a bit better today. Bramble, I think you are right and being busy at work could be making me worse!! I have 3 new staff starting tomorrow. I already have 3 newish staff in training and I've still got to do my everyday job!!!! I made a few lists last night, of things I need to do and now that I am organised I feel a bit better! Latestarter - Thanks for the advice about acupunture. I am terrified of needles, but people I have spoken to said that this wasn't a problem for them, so I may give it a go. I have a couple of reiki sessions booked and I normally find these relax me, but lately I haven't had the time to get to a appointment, so, I am going to make time. As you said it is such a daunting process and it's almost like the fear of the unknown! Once I have been to pick up my drugs and I am actually going through the procedure, I should feel better. I have suffered with depression in the past and I think I am worried that I might go back down that road again. At the Hewitt Centre (Liverpool) you get 6 (I think??) free counselling sessions. I have got one on Wednesday - I have to go to that cos of my history with depression but I may continue to go if I feel it will help - especially during the TWW !!!!! Anyway I hope all you ladies are ok. Thanks again. Roobie xxx

PS Thanks Latestarter, I think I've sussed the signature now!! x


----------



## latestarter

I'm worried girls.

I had bloodwork done again. The number is at the "high end of normal". Why, why, why is my E2 always so f****ing high? Drives me nuts. So, they have further reduced my puregon (to 150) and I go in for an ultrasound tomorrow. 

I think I'm freaked out because:

1. I'm incredibly hormonal after a week of injections
2. This reminds me so much of my last cycle that was cancelled. They dropped my puregon level down to 150 and had me come in for an ultrasound.
3. I'm just a perfectionist, and want this to go well sooooo badly.

The nurse did a good job of calming me down on the phone today - and made it clear that I'm still in the normal range. Of course all I heard emotionally is "high", and "reduced dose", and "ultrasound".

I just can't get over feeling terrified that I might have just a few lead follicles that are hogging all of the medication . (this happened last time)

Tomorrow will tell though. And I'm praying that I just have lots of eggs partying it up in there all together. 

OK - rant is over.


----------



## Brambletess

Totally understand how nerve wracking and stressful this is for you!! Every cycle is different though and what happened last time does not mean it will happen this time. You are still in the normal range. I have everything crossed for you. Roll on tomorrow and hope you can relax tonight. :hug:


----------



## Brambletess

Roobie - I am sure the counselling will help and stop any negative feelings becoming overwhelming. Maybe it will all be fine and the worst is the anticipation.

Acupuncture needles are so fine you don't feel them going in but when they hit the right spot you do feel a sensation but its nothing like having bloods taken. It can make a difference with who you see so try and get a recommendation.

I feel tons better after the weekend. I think my spa did me loads of good!! going to go for another one just before i start meds so am in positive head space!!


----------



## CurlySue

Feeling totally detached from TTC. It's like I'm not even doing it. I've hardly been on here at all and I am feeling kind of absent. I even feel detached from this here forum and it's something I kind of need. i don't know what I'd do without other people who are going through the same thing but I just feel so outside of myself. 

Starting drugs on Saturday and I actually feel nothing. Nothing at all. I think of IVF and I just don't feel like it's happening to me. I keep having to remind myself that this Saturday it's all starting, but it still seems so far away. So long. So tedious. 

I'm feeling very very confused. Feeling isolated as well, which isn't helping. Feel like I am saying and doing everything wrong in relation to my life, not in relation to TTC. Like I am just so sodding dispensable, or something.

Feel...friendless. And that's not nice.

Don't even recognise any names on LTTC any more. WTF is that?

Sorry. Rambling. Very down at the minute.


----------



## latestarter

Hi all,

Well I had my first ultrasound today. And they couldn't find my right ovary. Great... maybe I left it in Mexico? Anyway, other than the whole missing ovary thing, the other ovary is looking good. There is a lead follicle that is already over-mature, and we are ignoring that one. The rest (about 12 of them - v. good for me) are growing at a similar rate and doing well. 

I go for more bloods and another ultrasound on Thursday.

Curly Sue - You are certainly NOT friendless - at least not here. Some names may be new, but we are all here for you. I felt similar before I started this IVF cycle. Completely detached. I think I am just trying not to pin all my hopes on it working - its so, so, so hard if it doesn't. I'm sure that as soon as you start down-regging, it will feel more real for you.

Brambletess - yay for the spa! Definitely go back

Roobie - I hope the counselling session went well for you and will relieve some stress for you. I agree with Brambletess- in acupuncture the needles, are tiny, and for the most part I can't feel them.


----------



## Brambletess

Curley Sue - You sound like you have depression. My DH suffers and when he is bad he becomes detached, and feels like he is almost outside of his body. I hate it when he is like that as i feel alone. Having IVF has been quite traumatic for you and has been building up for months. I would really urge you to see someone, a counsellor your GP and talk it over. I have seen you go through the mill with this and it may just be all too much now. Maybe the mind will detach from sonmething it sees as a threat and unwelcome. IVF feels like the last resort to you and you don't want to be there. Fingers crossed the holiday and break from work will improve things for you. 

I understand what you mean about feeling friendless. I feel like that too. Even with DH, he can't understand why i would be anything other than cheerful i am having IVF. I can't vocalise how i feel at all. Its all I think about but I constantly cover it up all the time. I am also a control freak and i like to know when things are happening and blummin period is late so now i don't know when i am starting drugs. Its a small thing but it makes me want to scream.

Late starter - I know the overy thing is WEIRD where is it? gone for a little walking holiday? but thats great news about follies, sounds like its all moving forward. I am so rooting for them all. You sound a lot happeir today as well.:hug:


----------



## Dilek

Hi Ladies,

Im back from my weekend getaway and back to work where im completing my application to keep my job. What a headache! Just a quick note for me, im having my fertility drugs delivered tomorrow morning. I cant wait, its finally here. 

How is everyone else feeling? Its so beautiful in London right now, cant wait to get outside and enjoy the sun.


----------



## latestarter

Welcome Back Dilek. And great news about the fertility drugs. 

Brambletess - I am feeling better today - but have another ultrasound first thing tomorrow. I'm feeling hopeful for a retrieval later in the weekend or early next week. 

CurleySue - only a few more days until the buseriin starts - how are you feeling?


----------



## Mrs T

Hi everyone
Sorry I've not been around much, hope your all well?

Dielk, glad to hear the weather in London is beautiful just now, I hope it stays that way for next week. I'm traveling to London on Sunday to start my IVF. Cant beleive am about to start round 2, its come round quick!! I'll just be right behind you on the drug protocal.... good luck x


----------



## Brambletess

Hiya Ladies

I was wondering how long on average it is between baseline scan and egg retrieval? I know everone is different - just want a rough idea. 

Hope you are all feeling ok today. Its not long now Latestarter! I am thinking of you :hugs:

Dilek, you should have your drugs imminently woo-hoo.


----------



## Mrs T

last time my base line scan was on cd3 and my egg retrieval was on cd 14. My dr said this time she's going to try and leave me longer maybe cd 15-16, just to allow my my follical/eggs to catch up with each other.


----------



## Dilek

Brambletess said:


> Hiya Ladies
> 
> I was wondering how long on average it is between baseline scan and egg retrieval? I know everone is different - just want a rough idea.
> 
> Hope you are all feeling ok today. Its not long now Latestarter! I am thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> Dilek, you should have your drugs imminently woo-hoo.

Brambles, i think its 10-12 days. Its going to go so quick. :happydance:


----------



## Dilek

Mrs T said:


> Hi everyone
> Sorry I've not been around much, hope your all well?
> 
> Dielk, glad to hear the weather in London is beautiful just now, I hope it stays that way for next week. I'm traveling to London on Sunday to start my IVF. Cant beleive am about to start round 2, its come round quick!! I'll just be right behind you on the drug protocal.... good luck x

Oh thats so nice to hear we will be so close with our dates. I hope we all get healthy babies. Im getting really excited now. 

so glad my mum will be here from Australia when I do the HPT.


----------



## Mrs T

Thats really nice that your mum will be with you. I plan to stay at my inlaws for the 2ww, they will both spoil me! i think they are also going to come back to london with me for the pregnancy blood test. Hopefully I will have so great news to share with them. My poor dh can only come accross for the egg collection, he's so busy at work that he can only afford 5 days off. :sad2:
My mums unable to travel down from Scotland just now cause she's going through some health issues herself.... but I know she'd only smuther me too much!!!


----------



## Dilek

Oh Mrs T thats so nice you will be with your inlaws. I have a very much love hate relationship with my mother. But in these times I cant do without. I really dont know how I have coped through my 2 surgeries and all this IVF in 1 year. Im a bit teary now. Ahh I miss my mummy :) 

My drugs are with my mother in law right now, LOL she must be thinking what is this thing. Its really hard to explain IVF to both sets of parents. They just know I need to do it so we have children. 

Im going in to the hospital on the 14th to learn how to inject the jabs. I will be on menapur. Has anybody been on this? Is it easy to inject?


----------



## Dilek

Me again, I just picked up my drugs. My 1st thought is I cant believe how many needles are in it. Kinda got me worried, excitement has turned into being scared.

Ladies, am I meant to put all the drugs into the fridge or just 1?


----------



## latestarter

Hi Ladies,

Dilek - I only put my puregon in the fridge. Everything else at room temperature. Definitely contact your FS to confirm storage. I was told that it can make a difference. And you are almost off. The injections are easy, you'll get the hang of them.

Brambletess - Let us know about the mysterious BFP... I hope everything is ok, and you have a little miracle on your hands!

Mrs. T - Let us know how things go with your FS when you reach her/him too. I've got my fingers crossed that everything will be just fine for this cycle for you.

I'm almost done stimming. We've got a small problem though - they cannot see one of my ovaries on the ultrasound. Yep. It appears I lost it under the bed or something. OK, not quite. But on Tuesday it couldn't be seen at all, and today, we only got a glimpse of it. This has never happened before to me, but apparently its quite normal. As it gets bigger it should be easier to see, and I'm just trusting it will fall into place shortly. 

Otherwise, its all looking pretty good. My other ovary has 9 follicles all growing at about the same rate and are right now b/t 13 and 15 mm. There are 3 others under 11 mm. What we saw on our glimpse of the other ovary was at least 5 follicles all growing at about the same rate, and all around 13 - 15 mm. So, I have enough to get to retrieval for sure, and there were a few others there that we just couldn't capture. So, I'm pretty happy about that. My E2 is another story. Its 9600. yikes. Seems high to me, and my dosage of puregon is now 75iu ( I started at 225!). 

But, I'm almost at the homestretch with this part of it, and can't wait for it to be over. Likely I'll stop stimming and will trigger sometime this weekend for retrieval early next week. Woo Hoo.


----------



## Brambletess

Hi Maybe Baby Ladies

Not sure if you would have read my other post but i have had a shock BFP. I am quite concerned it might be ectopic though so am not jumping on the spot at all and its so sad that when i finally saw BFP, I only felt sheer panic. I am beginning to be more positive and am now in another wait and see limbo land. I will hopefully know the score when I go for ultrasound on the 19th May. Anyway i will be watching how you all progress but feel like a fraud now. I am ceratinly in a state of maybe baby but am not going to be doing IVF in May. 

Late Starter - it all sounds like it is going really well. :hug:


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

OMG !! .. Brambletrees thats faboulous news, Huge Congrats !!!!
I know it can be a really worrying time but try and relax, Im sure everythings absoloutley fine with both you and your little one.
xxx


----------



## Dilek

OMG Brambles that is excellent news. Im praying its not an ectopic. I am sooooo happy for you!!!


----------



## Mrs T

wow Brambletess, thats great news what a lovely surprise.... keep up the PMA and am sure your little bean will be snuggled in and be all cozy in your uterus. 
Miracles do happen.... your a true example x


----------



## Dilek

Hi Ladies 

I have a question, how well can you concentrate while going through IVF process? Like can you sit and study for an exam by correspondence? I have 2 exams which i have to take real soon. Im not sure if i should do the exam while on 2WW (ofcourse hoping I get there) or just wait after i know if its a BFP or BFN? I really need to take the exams before 1st August. What would you do? :muaha:


----------



## Mrs T

HI Dilek
Theres no reason I would have thought of not to prepare for your exams, it will be a good distraction. I'd say its a good idea, am sure it would help take your mind off the 2ww and you can rest too. 
Probably better to do it now.... before the baby brain sets in heheheheee


----------



## roobie74

WOW! Brambletess, that's good news about BFP. Am keeping my fingers crossed that everythig is ok. Keep us posted xx

Latestarter. I'm glad your treatment is going well, you'll be in the TWW soon, how exciting!!

Dilek - I was also told that I only need to put the one drug in the fridge and everything else can be kept at room temperature away from bright light. Not long now until you get started, you'll only be a few days behind me. With regards to your exams, I personally wouldn't be able to do it as my mind would be all over the place!! I have trouble reading a magazine when I am stressed/emotional/excited, never mind revising !! If however you feel it would help you get through the TWW, go for it!!

We went to pick up our drugs today and OH had a lesson in how to inject me!! He did really well and there was just a tiny pin prick of pain when the needle went in - I was shaking though as am TERRIFIED of needles!! Anyway OH now thinks he is a Dr and has been giving me advice on how to relax and what position to sit in whilst he is "administering" the injection :rofl:!! I am pleased that he is feeling more involved, now that he has a little job to do and I think he is even starting to get excited! My emotions have been all over the place this week. I have even cried twice in work :blush:!! Now that we have been to the hospital I am feeling quite calm and a little bit excited that the everything is starting tomorrow.

Hope everyone is ok. Will let you know how my first injectio goes. Roobie xx


----------



## latestarter

Hi Girls,

Brambletess - You are not a fraud at all, and always welcome here. Congrats on the BFP!

Roobie - How exciting - you start tomorrow. And good that OH has a job, that should help. 

Dilek - I was very grateful for the distractions at work thru this. Especially since I'm nearing the end. Having something else to focus on is important.

I'm still trucking along here. My E2 is at 11, 657 today. Holy cow!! But Dr. says my ovaries are responding well. Tomorrow is a bloodtest and ultrasound, and we should be able to pin down a retrieval date. Wow! My veins are protesting all the blood draws lately. I think they are done. She had to dig around to find a good vein that hadn't collapsed from all of the blood draws today. Ouch. I'm also really starting to feel things happening down there. I have this constant low grade cramping in my lower abdomen (like I'm going to ovulate - Dr. says I won't) and if I walk I feel it too. Weird.


----------



## Dilek

Roobie - that is so funny, your DH telling you to calm down and acting like a nurse. HEHE I cant wait to drag my DH to the nurses and have our lesson. I think DH would be fainting not me. DH is scared of rollercoasters :rofl:
Robbie your injections are they to down reg or are u stimulating? 

Brambles, hun how are you tonight? Has the bleeding eased? Sending you :hug: 

Latestarter - I cant believe how quickly its gone by, are you nervous about the EC? Your folly numbers sound really good, and thats only 1 ovary. I hope I can get good numbers. I think my folly numbers will be on the low side.

Mrs T - how are you?

Hope i havnt missed anyone, im nervous about next week. We have so much planned. On Wed i go in for my blood test to check hormone levels, and then thursday lunchtime back at hospital to have my baseline scan and learn to do injections, Thursday night off to a Hens night, friday after work DH and I back to Wales again, And then back to London on Sunday which in the evening we have a wedding to attend. MY god im feeling sick thinking about it.

Ok i waffled on too much. Im signing out!:dohh:


----------



## roobie74

Hi Dilek, my injections are the down regs. Am on them for three weeks and have my baseline scan on 29th May. All being well I should start stimming 30th/31st May.

Well it's Day 1 of my IVF treatment. I'm not having the injection until 8pm as that is the best time for me and OH to keep to. We go to work at different times and it is a bit of a rush in the mornings, so we decided on 8pm (after tea haha!!). We will be at the MIL's tonight and the rest of OH's family will be there. I just hope they don't think we are doing anything rude when we dissappear off to the bedroom together :rofl: !!!!

Latestarter did you get a date for your EC today?

Hope everyone else is ok.

Roobie xx


----------



## Mrs T

Hi everyone

so tomorrow I fly to London, then I've to wait for the witch to show before my treatment can start. I've booked my 1st accupuncture appt for Monday afternoon... so looking forward to that :cloud9:. Then on Wednesday afternoon am getting my hair done, its long over due! So basiclly am keeping mornings free for any clinic visits.... am really excited now. Although today I've come home from work grumpy and tired, must be the stress of leaving behind my dh and pussy cats for the next month :cry:. I will see my dh around egg collection thought.
wow I cant believe am about to do it all again...... this time it will work. My sister texted me today to wish me a save journey and told me to make sure I leave LOndon this time with a baby on board!! Thays my plan :baby:


----------



## latestarter

:shrug::shrug::shrug:


Hello, hello.

Well I'm back from my ultrasound, and all I can say is HOLY COW!

My one ovary is still missing. It is sitting really high up, and only if you press hard on my tummy can you see a glimpse of it. Doing that we can see about 5 follicles. But that is only a partial view. Dr. says that it is very unlikely that they will be able to reach it for retrieval though. But we are not very concerned.

Why? 

Because the other ovary has.... 

19


Yes, that is right, 

19 mature follicles. They are all sitting at about 18 mm, and one of them was 20. :happydance::happydance:

No one can really believe it. My Dr. was checking to make sure she wasn't looking at both ovaries together. And nope - that is all in one ovary.

No wonder I'm feeling pressure, crampy, and just out of sorts. I'm pretty uncomfortable.

So, the big worry is that I've been over stimulated. Waiting for bloodwork results to find out what to do. If my E2 is not insanely high (it was at 11,600 yesterday) I'll trigger tonight for collection monday. If it is too high, we are going to coast for a day or so without any meds, and then do collection Tuesday or Wednesday.

I have to say I'm shocked beyond belief. I'm 39 and no one expected my ovaries to produce follicles like this. My FSH is low, but my antral follicle count was pretty average (for my age) at 12. We thought that if I got 10 mature eggs that would be good. 

So now I'm hoping I'm not overstimulated, and that there are a few really good quality eggs in that bunch. Hard to say - but I am hopeful. I'll keep you guys posted with bloodwork results.

I hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## Dilek

OMG Latestarter I cant believe it. 19 in one ovary with good size, that is so awesome. Especially with all the variables. See sometimes the docs cant predict everything. Miracles do happen.

Sounds like you are in good hands. Im praying that you get your well deserved BFP.


----------



## latestarter

OMG!!!!

Egg Collection is Monday morning at 9:30. My E2 is now at 15,560. I trigger tonight at 11:00 PM. 

I am soooooo nervous.


----------



## Dilek

Ohh Im nervous for you too. How exciting, so does that mean you didnt overstimulate?


----------



## roobie74

Latestarter - that is great news....19 follies. Am so pleased for you. And your egg collection is Monday, how exciting. So, will you get a fertility report on Tuesday and then they will tell you when they will do embryo transfer?? Will be thinking of you - good luck xx

Mrs T - have a safe journey to London. The next flight you make, you WILL have a baby on board! Not long now hopefully until AF arrives and you can start you stim injections - good luck to you too xx

Well.....had my first injection tonight and was terrified, but........it was fine. Just a tiny little sting. OH was very proud of himself and so was I !! So, I have officially started my IVF cycle. The journey starts here.........

Roobie xx


----------



## wrightywales

Hello Ladies.

How is everyone? 

Brambletess - congrats on your :bfp: hope everything is ok :hug::hugs:

Latestarter - thats great news 19 mature follicles in 1 ovary hope theres lots of good quality eggs in them for you. Good luck with EC on monday looking forward to hearing how you get on. 

Roobie57 - Good luck with your first injection tonight. Wish my OH was doing mine i have that joy all to myself as he is scared of needles.

Mrs T - have a safe journey to London and hope the witch comes soon so you can get started

I just want to get started now cant believe i have another week to wait. It seems to be going really slow. 
Have been starting to feel alot more emotional and stessed the last few days. No doubt its gonna get worse the closer i get to the day. 
If its nice weather tomorrow (i really hope it is) might go for a nice walk with OH and our 2 dogs. that will help me destress abit.


----------



## roobie74

Hi Wrighty wales. I know how you feel. When I was given my date to start down regs, I had 3weeks to wait. The first 2 weeks dragged and then the last one just flew by. I started my buserelin tonight and have 3 weeks until my baseline scan, so am hoping that the next 3 weeks fly by again. God....I'm just wishing my life away haha!! I also was REALLY stressed and emotional the week before I started my injections, but now I have started them, I feel fine. Welcome to the IVF rollercoaster of emotions !!!

Are you having IVF at the Hewitt Centre aswell? xx


----------



## wrightywales

yes im having treatment at the hewitt centre. 
Im wishing my life away too lol just want to get started. i know once i start i will be fine its just all the waiting and counting down the days.


----------



## Brambletess

Latestarter - fantastic news about your follies, 19 is amazing!! my DH's bosses wife is 39 and had IVF with donor serm and had three failed IUI's. She went on to IVF and had loads of follies like you, loads fertalised and bingo she was with child two weeks later. As soon as you feel well enough after ET, let us know how it went. I am so rooting for you as you have been so supportive to everyone and really deserve it.

Mrs T, hope the flight is ok and am excited you will be starting journey soon.

Wrightwales - think we both have a long week ahead. I plan to keep as busy as possible!!

Roobie & Dilek - keep up the good work and keeping so positive.

I know IVF is out for me this month but I really want to follow all of your journeys.


----------



## wrightywales

Brambletess said:


> Latestarter - fantastic news about your follies, 19 is amazing!! my DH's bosses wife is 39 and had IVF with donor serm and had three failed IUI's. She went on to IVF and had loads of follies like you, loads fertalised and bingo she was with child two weeks later. As soon as you feel well enough after ET, let us know how it went. I am so rooting for you as you have been so supportive to everyone and really deserve it.
> 
> Mrs T, hope the flight is ok and am excited you will be starting journey soon.
> 
> Wrightwales - think we both have a long week ahead. I plan to keep as busy as possible!!
> 
> Roobie & Dilek - keep up the good work and keeping so positive.
> 
> I know IVF is out for me this month but I really want to follow all of your journeys.

yes we have a long week ahead of us. hope it goes quick.

good luck with your scan on the 18th hope everthing is as it should be :hugs::hug:


----------



## jk28

Hi ladies

Sorry for the late replies, had few troubles this end. Found this IVF quite stressful so just needed to concentrate everything on this, however it's not gone very well. Had 8 eggs, 7 fertilised by the next day, (which usually happens with my cycles I have a good response on day 1), but by Sat 4 had blocked & the 3 remaining weren't very good, so awaiting a call tomorrow to see how they are & if ok will have transfer. But, if they weren't that good yesterday, it's highly unlikely that they'll be ok by tomorrow, so 
feeling very sorry for myself & spent most of yesterday in tears!! Not sure what route I'll be taking next, possible egg donation but that'll need more thinking about.

Good luck Mrs T with the flight & treatment.

Latestarter - wow 19 follies, good luck with EC.

Brambletess - huge congrats

Good luck to everyone, so sorry for the miserable post...

Love Jayne x


----------



## veebee

Hi Ladies :hi:

Please can I join your lovely thread? I haven't had chance to have a proper read through yet so I am not sure where everyone is upto but I just wanted to introduce myself.

I have just started my first IVF with ICSI at the womens hospital in liverpool and I have been d/r with suprecur for 15 days. My baseline scan is the 19th of May I am very excited and nervous and would love to share this experience with you all if you will have me?!

I will have a read back through the thread now, got my caffeine free tea at the ready and I am sitting comfortably!

Veebee
xxxx


----------



## Dilek

Hi Ladies

Veebee welcome to the thread hun, its so great that we are all going through this together and can support one another. My baseline scan is on 15th May, just a few days before you. Its exciting days isnt it? :happydance:

Jayne, hun how are you? Did you get the report today? Thinking of you today and hopefully things would have changed overnight. Sending You PMA, please try to be positive. :hugs:

Hi to everyone else and how is everyone?


----------



## veebee

Hi Dilek

Thanks so much for your welcome. It is really exciting definitely but also a whole load of other emotions aswell..hmm think I can add confusion now to the list of side effects I am getting! I am still reading through so not quite caught up..is this your first IVF? 

xx


----------



## Dilek

Yep its my 1st IVF and hopefully the only one we might need. Is it your 1st? The side effects are lovely arnt they?? My protocol is a bit different and i have been down reg for 4 months now. So im kinda use to the headaches, confusion, big (.)(.), hot flushes and no appearance of AF. Where are you getting your treatment?


----------



## veebee

4 months..OMG!! I really really feel for you, I am definitely gonna stop moaning about my measely three weeks!! I am being treated at the hewitt centre in liverpool although I am actually in North Wales so loads of travelling involved..it WILL be worth it though!
I bet you are really excited to be nearly starting stimms, where is it that you are being treated?
xx


----------



## latestarter

Morning all,

I leave in 20 minutes for egg pick up. OMG!! I'm really uncomfortable and honestly cannot wait for some of the pressure to be relieved. It has gotten worse over the weekend. 

I'll post when I get back and the drugs wear off a bit later today. (Most of you are sleeping now anyway I think  )

Welcome VeeBee!

And I'll catch up with everyone later today. I hope you are all doing well.


----------



## veebee

Good luck latestarter!!! Everything crossed for you! 

xxx


----------



## wrightywales

hello everyone

latestarter - good luck with EC today got everyting crossed for you

veebee - welcome. I too am at the hewitt centre and live in north wales where abouts r? good luck with your basline scan on the 19th

jk27 - hope there is some improvement today. FX :hug::hugs:


----------



## veebee

Hi wrightywales, thanks for the welcome! I live in Anglesey, I see you are in Wrexham, I know it quite well as I have been to uni there, some lovely countryside. The hewitt centre seems really busy at the mo doesn't it! What do you think of it there? 

xx


----------



## Dilek

Latestarter - good luck with the EC 

Veebee - Im in London and being seen by Homerton Fertility Centre


----------



## wrightywales

veebee said:


> Hi wrightywales, thanks for the welcome! I live in Anglesey, I see you are in Wrexham, I know it quite well as I have been to uni there, some lovely countryside. The hewitt centre seems really busy at the mo doesn't it! What do you think of it there?
> 
> xx

there is a few of us from the hewitt centre on here. i like going there but it is always busy when i go. got my baseline scan on 2nds june. start injections on sunday cant wait just wanna get started


----------



## veebee

Dilek - I have never heard of the Homerton centre, not that that means anything, I hadn't even heard of my centre until we got referred there! Are you drinking loads of water? I am trying to but I never used to drink any so 2l a day is a bit too much of a jump for me! 

wrightywales - how brill that there are a few of us from the hewitt! have you heard much about the building work that is going on? It's strange looking forward to doing injections isn't it! Not long until Sunday now though and you get to put your body through a temporary menopause! sorry I was trying to make you feel better then! 

veebee xx


----------



## wrightywales

yes it is good theres a few of us. no not heard much about the building work. have you heard anything? is hewitt centre gonna b in the same place? i havent got a clue.

I think its very strange looking forward to stabbing myself every day lol but for some strange reason i cant wait. hope it goes quick. not looking forward to hot flushes and hope i dont get loads of headaches. me and headaches dont get on lol.


----------



## roobie74

Hi everyone.

Latestarter - So exciting you are going for EC, hope everything goes well. xx

JK27 - hope you are ok and that you got some good news today?? xx

Dilek - not long now until your scan - keep us posted xx

Veebee - Welcome, I'm also at the Hewitt Centre, the new wing opens on the 1st June ( I think) and it is an extension of the existing centre. The nurse we had at our last appt told us it was lovely. OH is particularly excited as she told him that the room where he will give his sample on day of EC is fantastic! I am sure he thinks there are going to be real life porn stars in there :rofl:

Well, I'm on Day 3 of injections and already have side effects! I feel quite bloated and my (.Y.) have gone HUGE (and they were already on the large side :rofl:) OH has been great and has got the injections sussed. I didn't even feel it tonight! I'm feeling quite tired, but that could just be cos I'm busy at work.

Right...I'm off for a bath.

Roobie xx


----------



## Dilek

Roobie your going to become a pro soon!!!

Veebee i am stuggling with the 2L, I keep forgetting. 
For the first time last night i couldnt sleep because of the hot flushes. Im so glad i get my lady hormones back on Friday. HMM did that make sense???


----------



## latestarter

Hi all,

I'm back from EC.

They got 19 eggs. I'm thrilled with that number as it far exceeded what I thought my ovaries could do. Now to wait for fertilzation reports! 

Most of the eggs came from one ovary, but we did manage to find the other one, and I know he drained at least a few follicles from that side too. But we couldn't get them all as he had to go through my bladder to get there.

I was awake for the procedure, and it was fine. Just the freezing stung a little, but then - nothing. And it was cool to watch the follicles drain right there on the ultrasound.

OK - I'm going to nap away the rest of my drugs.

I am so relieved.


----------



## roobie74

Am so pleased for you Latestarter. 19 follies :happydance::happydance:
Enjoy your rest. Good luck with the fertilization report. KUP xx


----------



## wrightywales

Latestater - wow thats great. got everything crossed for the fertilization report good luck :hug::hugs:


----------



## Mrs T

:happydance:wow Latestarter, 19 thats fantastic.... I hope my ovaries are listening!! I cant wait to hear how many fertilise tomorrow. Good luck x
Cant believe you were awake for the egg collection.... your brave girl! I liked being a sleep last time!!


Hi to all the new May be Baby girls, and everyone else of course! :hug:hope your all well.

I arrived in London last night, shattered from the traveling. Today I had an appt for my accupuncture:pop: nice and relaxing. She said some of the needle pin points she worked on today would help bring on AF . I'm on cd 29, I normal come on arould cd 28-30 but this month am not sure because ff cant tell me when I ov-ed. Yesterday it told be I was 3 dpo but after todays dip in temp it removed the cross hairs..... :confused: whats going on this month???? I feel like the :witch: is on her way, cramping and sore boobs but I normaly get that just after ov anyways.

Dilek- is it Wednesday you start stimulating???? am hoping :witch: will arrive tomorrow so I can get started on Wed too.


----------



## Dilek

Hi Mrs T - YAY for getting into London safe and sound. Hope your staying in a posh hotel. Cant believe the weather switched. I have a blood test on wednesday to check my hormones??? thursday baseline scan and hopefully i will get the ok and i start the menapur on friday. Is it obvious I am still confused.

Latestarter - how are you feeling hun?

How is everyone else?


----------



## Brambletess

Mrs T - I found charting pretty unreliable and mine seeemd to indicate I didn't ovulate which was not right at all. I am sure you are much more practised at it than me but I personally feel distrustful of them. If you feel like AF is coming I bet it does. Fingers crossed anyway.:hugs: Hope you are enjoying London.

Hewitt/Homerton centre girls - wow what a lot of you and you all seem to be doing well.

Late starter - so pleased about eggs, can't wait to hear how many fertilised xxx will you know tonight????

I am fine, no new developments, just sitting tight. Its kind of like the IVF 2 week wait in reverse. I am pregnant but am waiting to find out if it needs to be removed or not. Late starter will be joining me soon in the agony on the waiting bench.


----------



## Mrs T

Yes Dilek, what has happened to the weather? although lookes like it will be a nice evening, but windy. 
I didnt really want to say in a hotel for a month, couldnt cope with hotel food every day.... am try to eat only healthly stuff. Plus I always feel you've to leave your room for housekeeping to come in a clean. Cant do laundry etc....No privacy and I'd go mad staring at the same 4 walls everyday. We've rented a short stay flat neer the clinic for the next 4 weeks, I did the same last time. Find it more relaxing having my own space.

So Brambletess one more week untill your scan... half way there!!! It must be a good sign if you've got nothing to report, no pains etc?? I've got my fingers crossed for you x

latestarter, Hope your feeling ok, not too bloated and tender. Am looking forward to hearing the fertilisation report x


ps No sign of the :witch: yet......:hissy:


----------



## roobie74

Sorry in advance for this post but this is the only place I can do it!!

OH has just given me tonight's injection..after he took the needle out there was a little bit of the buserelin left on my skin (about a drop). The same thing happened last night. Also there was about 0.05ml left in the syringe, so I've assumed that just under 0.1ml has not got into my system. OH showed me - about 40 times - that the stuff left in the syringe is not coming out no matter how hard he pushed the little plunger ( I even had a go myself and sure enough - it is staying in there) but I have now gone into a MAJOR panic that I am not getting enough of the drugs and my DR won't work properly!
I tried to reassure myself that as AF was late - despite the pains - that it must be working as I had read that buserelin can make your period about 5 days late. However, I've just been to the toilet and the witch has arrived on time so I am in panic mode again! (yes I know I'm a nutter!!).

I have had a really shit day - work is so so so busy with lots of pressures and to top it off my Dad has been told today that, what we thought were gallstones, could be a growth on his kidney - he is in a lot of pain and I am realy worried about him - he is having the camera in next week so I will know more then.

I am hoping that my panic is over the top because of the crap day I've had. Can anyone reassure me that I am overreacting haha!! 

Sorry to rant girls. Hope everyone is ok?
Thanks for your support, Roobie xx


----------



## Mrs T

Hi Robbie
sorry to hear that you've had such a crap day :hugs:

re your injections, dont panic! with all syringes/needles there is always about 0.1ml left in the hub, you will be getting the correct dose. 

Its something I know from my veterinary nurse training!!......I keep typing out an explanation but when I read it back, not sure it makes sense! am falling asleep here so finding it hard to explaine myself!!!

I need an early night am shattered

:hug:


----------



## roobie74

Thanks for the reassurance Mrs T. 

I'm glad you had a safe journey to the UK. Sleep tight. Roobie xx


----------



## latestarter

Hi Everyone,

I hope you are all doing well.

Brambletess - My fingers are crossed for your scan. I hope, hope, hope that we will both be solidly in 1st tri right away!

Roobie - don't worry about the bit left in the syringe. I had the same thing and my RE said not to concern myself with it. The stuff is strong - so that tiny bit won't make a difference at all. And Yay for the witch arriving - do you start stims soon?


Diliek - good luck with the baseline scan on Thursday. I hope you can start right away.

Mrs. T - Yay for London.

JK28 - I'm so sorry about the IVF cycle. I have my fingers crossed for a transfer for you though. Please let us know.

I'm doing well. I completely felt like I had been hit by a truck last night. Obviously the good drugs had worn off. I felt nothing being awake for the procedure, and it is the only way my clinic does it. It was really neat to see everything too. I watched the follicles drain on the ultrasound. 

I have blog and did a detailed post about my experience, so take a read (the link is in my signature) if anyone wants the gory details. But it was mostly fine.

And today... I'm great.

The embryologist called me today and said I had 18 eggs (not 19). Not sure what the discrepency was either as I'm pretty sure my Dr. told me 19. Either way it doesn't matter, because they called me this afternoon... 

And 16 fertilized!!! Woo Hoo.:happydance::happydance::happydance:

They will call tomorrow to determine if I do a 3 day or a 5 day transfer. So my fingers are crossed that those embies are happily dividing and growing. There are no guarantees with this so its nerve wracking. But I'm so grateful to have made it this far. And like everyone, just taking things one day at a time, and trying not to take anything for granted.

I'm still sore, but Tylenol is helping. I worked for a half day today - and will relax again tonight. I can't walk too much as I'm pretty tender, but its not bad. And it was worth it.

Good luck everyone, and I'll keep you posted on tomorrow's decision!


----------



## Mrs T

am so excited for the 16 fertilized eggs.... You are doing sooooo well. cant believe your back at work! I remember how tender it was to walk or laugh and last time I had a bad cold so coughing/sneezing wasnt funnny either!

Take good care of your self x


----------



## prisha80

Mrs T said:


> :hi::hi::hi:
> I've spoke to some of you about starting IVF or like me trying again, am sure there was a few of us starting in May.
> Just thought it would be good for us to get together in one thread so we can help each other through the next month with all the highs :happydance:and lows :cry: and install some PMA :yipee: . Think it would be great to chat about how everyone is preparing themselves for their cycle etc.
> So sign up girls.........:friends:

Hey Mrs T,,

Wish you all the best and lots of Baby Dust on you...

I am too from Doha Qatar....and waiting to give IVF a shot....i will be glad if you can let me know from where are you getting IVF treatment in Doha....It will be very kind of you....Thanx


----------



## Mrs T

Thanks Prisha80

We decided to come to London and go private for the IVF. I was seeing a really nice Dr at AlEmadi but she didnt do IVF and recomended I go to Hamad hospital.... we were not happy with the set up and found it imposible to get the any info from Hamad. I felt we were not treated with any compashion either.

Are you Qatari or an expat? How have you found the Qatar fertility system???


----------



## latestarter

Hi all, 

Fertilization update.

14 of my 16 eggs are still dividing.

3 of them look really, really good (2 are grade A and one is a B+)

5 or 6 of them are Grade B

So, we are doing a day 3 transfer. TOMORROW!!!

I am freaking out.

The embryologist told me that as soon as it is clear which embies are strongest they like to do the transfer - so we are doing a 3 day transfer. So because I have 3 clear front runners we are going ahead tomorrow. ( I don't know how many to transfer though! 2 or 3???)

She also told me that any embies that are at least a Grade B they will freeze. Others that are still dividing they will watch to see if they are good quality for freezing. She said that they get better pregnancy rates with embies that are frozen earlier. They will not freeze any embie that is not at least a Grade B.

I'm not sure about this - it seems to go against most of what I've read. At the same time I'm at a fantastic clinic with very, very good pregnancy rates. So I should just relax and trust them. I have lots of questions for my doctor tomorrow though. At the same time, I can stop worrying about embies in petri dishes, and start worrying about my embies in my womb.

I don't know why but I feel so anxious suddenly. What if it doesn't work? What if it does??? What if I choose to transfer 3 and HAVE 3 (I'm single remember!). What if I transfer less than 3 and I don't get pregnant - will I regret that. If I'm still sore from egg collection is it ok to do a transfer? Yikes. I need to relax, I know - but having a hard time with that right now.

I am excited and happy and worried and anxious and terrified all at once. Can someone just wake me up at the end of the month - so I don't have to wait, wait, wait...? 

Please!


----------



## Mrs T

:happydance::happydance:great report Latestarter.

But PLEASE relax the main thing everything is going very well...... am so happy for you x
In the UK there is very strict laws on quantilty of embies that are transferd, only 1 if your under 30, 2 if your in your 30's and 3 if your in your 40 or over! 
You've got a tough decision to make.... dont forget any of the eggs could spilt into twins !!!!!
Am sure you and your dr will advise you on the best option for you.:hug:


----------



## Dilek

Latestarted congratulations on the embies. As Mrs T said I think a discussion with your Dr will be able to guide you in making the decision. 

Im 27 and because of my situation, DH and I have decided for 2 embies. But im not jumping the gun yet, just hoping i can go through this without breaking down.

Mrs T - which centre are you with in London?

In a few hours time, im off to my appointment for my scan. I am slightly nervous. Last night we totally forgot to complete the consent forms. How bad if we turned up today without the forms. What kind of parents would we be???? LOL 

My letter explains that after baseline scan the nurse will call me in 2-3 days to advise when to start stimulating. Is that right? I had the impression it was the day after?


----------



## Brambletess

Late starter - by the time you read this it will be day of the ET!! I am so excited for you as the quality of your embryos sound excellent. I know the decision is a diffucult one, 2 or 3. The some have developed into grade A surely must suggest the quality of those are good. In the UK, under 40 they only put two back in. Only you can make that decision and its a difficult one. With three there is a good chance more than one would implant. Could you cope with more than one? I know you have don't have a partner but do you have a network of family close by? I am sure if you needed to cope you would. 

Trying to relax is easier sad than done. I know all about that - welcome to my world. The next week will all be about relaxing and taking it easy. You can't really do any more than that. Acupucture straight after ET is recommended, helps move the blood flow to that area or something like that. Just break down the time into smaller chunks. When i first started my wait it seeemd like another century away but if I just thought about getting to the middle of the time I know i would feel better. Now I am past the midway mark i am now aiming for the weekend as i know people will be around to take my mind off it. The I think come Sunday/Monday i will start to dread the outcome - but thats me. I hope you have someone to be with you when you test. Sending you absoloutely loads of :dust:

Mrs T - has the :witch: flown in yet??? where is she when you want her??

Roobie - I am so sorry sorry to hear about your Dad. I hope he is not in too much pain. I echo what the others have said about the injections. That is nothing to worry about as we are talking small amounts and i am sure its the same for everyone. I hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## Mrs T

Brambletess- no sign of the witch yet..... I think ff was right. If thats the case She wont be here untill Tuesday!! if only I'd know I could still be at home with my dh and pussy cats! 
Glad your keeping yourself sane in your '2ww'.

Dilek- good luck the scan todayx
I've been going to the London Fertility Clinic, just on the corner of Harley Street. What about you?


----------



## latestarter

Hi all,

I'm back from my transfer and it went well. I've got 3 gorgeous little embies on board!

The clinic was running a half hour behind, which was complete torture since you need to show up with a full bladder for the ultrasound. I was in pain! Finally, I had to let "a little" out or I wouldn't have made it through the transfer (sorry tmi).

I've got 3 embies on ice, and 8 more still in culture and we are trying to let them grown. There is less hope that they'll make it for freeze, but we are giving them every opportunity.

Test date is May 28. Arggghhhh!

So, I'm at home and relaxing, and dreaming of happy, implanting embies.

Dilek - How did your scan go?

Mrs. T - You have to wait until Tuesday for the :witch:? Why is this always, always such a waiting game.

Come on guys hurry up and join me in the 2ww! I'm waiting

:hug:


----------



## Mrs T

wow :baby::baby::baby: on board... I hope I do as well as you :hug:
Enjoy the rest and happy thoughts. Do you have some one to run after you for the next few days?

I know all this waiting is such a pain..... but they do say all good things comes to those who wait. We all must be over due some good things!!


----------



## Dilek

Hey Ladies

Latestarter congratulation with the 3 embies and officially PUPO. Thr 2ww is going to go fast, you have us hun.

Mrs T - Im with Homerton fertility centre, i live in the hackney city area and i could have chosen in the area but I had my laps there so I just stuck with them. Im hoping like everyone else its going to work this attempt. 

Thanks for asking my scan and blood tests went great. I start the menapor and superfact tommorrow. DH and I have decided to inject at 9pm, and he will be mixing the menapur. Im really bad at doing stuff but im sure ill inject myself. DH would probably faint. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## wrightywales

Latestater -Wow that is great news. Get lots of rest and relaxation now. Got everything crossed for you :hug::hugs::dust: Good luck for the 2ww. hope it goes quick. xx

Mrs T - Hope the :witch: comes sooner then tuesday so you can get started.

Well i have 2 days till i start down reg. This week seems to have gone really quick. Quite glad. Not been stressing or worrying at all which is good for me :rofl: Been keeping myself really busy.

I have a few question for the ladies on buserelin injection. When would you suggest the best time for me to do my injections 9AM or 7PM am unsure? What time are you doing yours? What side effects are you having?

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## latestarter

Hi Wrighty,

On the cycle I did buserelin, my Dr. told me to do it in the morning. I don't know why or if there was any reason for it. The first couple of days I had an incredible headache from it (not fun - and I had the same thing on the Synarel spray this time), but after that I hardly noticed anything at all.

Good luck. It really starts to feel real when you start injections. How long are you down regging for?


----------



## wrightywales

thank you latestarter. not sure yet how long i am down reging for have my baseline scan on the 2nd june. are the headaches constant or are they just for a few hours after injection?


----------



## akcher

Just saw my DR. We will start with BCP for 4 days, then the injections will begin on Monday to grow the eggies.


----------



## Mrs T

Good morning ladies :wave:

hope your all well? What on earth has happened to weather?? :rain:

lastesatarted.... I hope you've got your feet up and relaxing.:flower:

akcher... yeh for starting stim injections on Monday. :happydance:

Dilek... you must be excitied about starting your injections tonight. I cant wait to get started!:pop:

Well fingers crossed the :witch: will arrive tomorrow, my temp is on the way down and my tummy fells like she's on her way. So am hoping Monday will be my 1st scan/bloods so i can start stim injections in the evening...... Please :witch:show up tomorrow


----------



## latestarter

Morning girls,

Dilek - How did injection number 1 go? I hope it went well. My headaches didn't start right after the injection, it took a couple of days and then I had my headache for a couple of days. Woke up with them. I took Tylenol though, and it was fine. 

Akcher - Yay for starting right away. Its nice to finally get started. ARe you taking any other down reg drugs, or are BCP's doing the trick for you? 

Mrs. T - Boy I hope the witch shows for you already, so you can get this cycle started. What is your protocol like?

Brambletess - Not much longer until your scan. How are you feeling. I've heard that those with ectopic pregnancy experience a lot of pain - do you have any of those symptoms? If not, I've got my fingers crossed for you.

Everyone else - How are you all doing? JK8 - you haven't posted in a while, I sure hope you are taking care of yourself. This is such a tough road.

I'm doing well. I went to work yesterday and it was fine. Before everyone freaks out, I have a very, very sedentary job. In fact, I spent the day sitting down listening to other people lecture. If I was at home, pretty sure I would have done more stuff. Then I walked to the beach, and had a picnic with a friend for dinner and came home and watched bad tv. It was nice, relaxing and good for me to get away from the computer. I've spent a lot of time googling 1dp3dt... Sad I know. 

Its a long weekend here, so I'm in bed as I type, just enjoying a lazy morning. Every once in a while I remember that I have 3 embies on board and I am praying they stay strong. Its so hard not to hope, since the odds are never brilliant - but I am... very hopeful this go around. Its going to be a long two weeks.


----------



## veebee

Hi everyone!

Hope that you are all having a lovely weekend! I know that I am a newcomer to the thread but I hope no-one minds if I just jump straight in and do a few personals?!

Wrightywales - It's tomorrow that you start injections isn't it?!! How exciting! Have you decided when you are going to do them yet?

Roobie - thanks for the info about the hewitt centre building work. It made me laugh what you said about the new sample room and your OH!! Sorry to hear about your dad though, has there been any change?

Dilek -I completely know what you mean about lady hormones..i am really missing mine now!! hope that you are getting on ok with the stimms, any side effects yet?

Latestarter - How fantastic that you have 3 embies on board! Sounds like they are all real fighters aswell, you better be prepared for triplets!!! Got everything crossed for you.

Mrs T - Hope that the witch has been round to see you and you can get started real soon. Are you originally from England then?

Brambletess - how amazing that you got a bfp! Praying that your scan shows everything is ok. Are you managing the wait ok?

Akcher - great that you start stimms on monday! How have you found the drugs so far?

As for me..all I can say is that my baseline scan on Tuesday cannot come round quick enough and if they tell me that I am not ready for stimms I may just scream!! Then on the other hand I am so not looking forward to injections..this tx is so full of mixed emotions isn't it!

Vanessa xxx


----------



## wrightywales

Hi everyone

How are you all?

Veebee - Yes start my injections tomorrow. Going to do them at 9am so first 1 is less than 15 hours away. I'm really excited to start but nervous as well.

Latestarter - Take it easy and got everything crossed for you xx

Mrs T - Hope the :witch: comes fx so you can get the ball rolling 

Akcher - Good luck with your injections on Monday

Brambletess - Good luck with your scan on monday. Hope everything is fine

Well i start down reg in 15 hours. Cant believe how quick this week has gone. Woohoo i start tomorrow cant wait but i am nervous about it. Its the start of a journey i just hope its a happy one with few side effects from the drugs.


----------



## roobie74

Hi Everyone!

Sorry I haven't posted for a while.

Latestarter - am so pleased that your embryo transfer went well and you are now PUPO!!! I've got my fingers crossed and am praying you get your BFP. Am glad you are getting plenty of rest and taking things easy xx

Dilek - how are your injections going? 

Wrightywales - good luck with starting your injections tomorrow. I take mine at night as I am in too much of a rush in the morning, I just have to organise my social life around them, so I don't go anywhere until after 8pm!!

Mrs T - hope AF shows tomorrow and then you can get started xx

Akcher - good news you are starting stimming on Monday.

Brambletess - good luck with your can - hope everything is ok

I am on Day 8 of Buserelin now. I had a pretty rough time just before and when AF showed. I felt really bloated and the pain was worse than usual. I also had a few mood swings that were off the richter scale :blush:. She's just about to dissappear so am feeling better now. I still feel a bit moody and a bit low sometimes and have had a few headaches, but nothing drastic!!

Thanks for the good wishes for my Dad - he is still the same but will be going in for an op on Thursday so hopefully he will be ok by Friday [-o&lt;

Hope everyone else is good. Roobie xx


----------



## Brambletess

Just a little note to tell you all how I have been. My scan is on Tuesday so still a couple of days to go. I spent ages on the computer on Friday and ended up with a really stiff upper back, neck, from all the stress I guess. Went to acupuncture yesterday and it feels loads better now. Got myself in a tizz wazz though and had total panic attack yesterday. I used to suffer with anxiety when i was younger and it has crept back again but seems a lot better today but that may change by later in the day. The waight has been awful though and the most stressful time of my life. No pains but not feeling that pregnant either, just sore boobs and bowel trouble but that could be because of nerves anyway. I am just trying to think that if its ectopic that i will have three months off before IVF again and i can just get back to old life, enjoy the summer and then get back onto it in the autumn. I know my eggs can implant no matter what so that gives me hope that IVF will work eventually. BUT this may be my time and that would be unbelievable.

Roobie, Akcher and veebee - good luck with all drugs. 

Wrightwales - good luck wth the drugs. I think you will be just fine.

Mrs T - the weather is rubbish but it will turn eventually. So when your little embies go in you will have blue skies!


----------



## Mrs T

:dance:Good Morning:dance:....and it is a good one.... The :witch: is here!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
I just need to call the clinic today and arrange tomorrows appt, I'll be stimulating by tomorrow night:headspin:

Brambletess- 2 more days and counting. I've a good feeling that you'll get some good news and the skys will be clear and blue from then! keep positive :hug:

Robbie- glad the witch is leaving you now and taking her moods with her. All the best for your dads op on Thursday. :hugs:

Wrightywales- good luck with the down regulating drugs today :thumbup:

Veebee- Am origanaly from Scotland, all my family are still there. My Dh is from NE England and all my in laws are still there too! My DH likes the idea that his child will be made in Egland! We just decided on London becuase it was central, we had our pick of clinics and its only one flight away. 
Good luck with Wednesdays base line scan, we will all be stimulating around the same time. \\:D/

Latestarter- Ms PUPO! :happydance:our 1st May be baby PUPO. Hope the 2ww goes by fast for you..... your bloods are on the 28th???? big day for me too, My sisters birthday and the day my dh flys in from Doha.... roll on the 28th :headspin:.
My protocal is a short one, just stim injections for the 1st 14 days. Should be exactly the same as your one but with out the down regulating....... and we'll get the same result a :baby:!

Akcher- yeh we're going to be starting stimulating together :friends:

Dilek- hows the injections going :icecream:

well cant you guess am hyper this morning?? :rofl:


----------



## wrightywales

good morning ladies

Well just had my first injection. It did sting abit but was expecting that. Cant believe ive actually started my ivf journey. Woohoo. There was a few minutes where i thought i couldnt do it then just closed my eyes and job was done lol. Roll on tomorrow for number 2

Mrs T congrats the :witch: has come good luck tomoz starting stimming

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## CurlySue

The nausea and exhaustion are getting out of control, now. How I hate IVF already :( Period is already four days late.


----------



## Mrs T

CurlySue said:


> The nausea and exhaustion are getting out of control, now. How I hate IVF already :( Period is already four days late.

Keep positive, it will be worth it in the end :hug:


----------



## Mrs T

:happydance::happydance::happydance: I've got the clinic at 10.15 today, am excited to finally get started. will update on my appt later.

Hope your all well today xx


----------



## Dilek

:hi: Hello there

YAY im back, 1st of all Mrs T :happydance: :witch: is finally here and im sure you must be at the clinic right now. 

Wrighty wales - you are so brave doing the injections on your own. I have DH doing mine. 

Brambles- only 1 day left till your scan. Hun i really hope its a normal pregnancy and all this worry will be out the window after your scan. 

Roobie - I hope those headaches will disappear for you and start feeling better. Praying things are better for your dad.

Latestarter - hun are you 4 days post now, wow 3 embies. Thats great. When is your test date? Any sympyoms yet? Is it too early to symptom spot, im really daff when it comes to these things.

Vannessa - welcome to the thread hun. Your only 4 days behind me. Do you start stimming on wednesday?

Im sorry if I forget anyone, im still not awake?

Its been hectic since friday afternoon. Met DH at heathrow and made our way to Wales. Our 1st injection was really stressful as its the 1st time for the menapur and the suprefact. We found the menapur really time consuming. DH is doing everything, mixing of the drugs and also the injection. 
:dohh::dohh::dohh: DH didnt pack enough syringes, so i was running arond to boots, pharmacy and finally to A&E to get some syringes. Yep it was really stressful. Last night it went really well. 

Today my ovaries feel heavy, im getting a pit of pain, there like stabbing pains. Is this normal ladies? I also feel really thirtsy. 

I have my scan on wednesday to check my ovaries. Hopefully latestarter i will be PUPO with you soon!!!


----------



## latestarter

Hi all,

Well 4dpt and I'm going nutso. I oscillate between being very positive it worked to being terrified that it didn't. I don't quite know the best way to handle all of these emotions (except to post them and blog about them and try to keep busy) and just want to know already.

I have no symptoms that cannot be attributed to the progesterone or the IVF drugs. So I have no idea where I am at. How is it they can put people on the moon, send probes to Mars, and fix telescopes in space, but no one can tell me if I'm pregnant. It seems ridiculous.

I also had a bit of a meltdown last night. Just feeling like it didn't work, and I'm still back to where I started once again. I'm doing better this morning - but last night was rough for me. This is such a hard 2ww. 

Then there was my dream last night. I dreamed that I took a HPT and it was positive. And in my dream I took another HPT and it was also positive. So my dream brain interpreted that as I'm having twins. 2 tests - 2 babies. Funny. Thankfully I woke up before I took a third test. :rofl:

Diliek - it is very normal for your ovaries to feel heavy, and some cramping or short pain is normal. I'm still having it. 

Mrs. T - How did things go at the clinic today?

Everyone stimming - I hope the injections all go well for you. I can't wait for you guys to join me in the 2ww. Keep us posted on follie counts! 

OK - I'm going to back away from the computer and try to do other productive things today. Its a holiday here - so I'm going to enjoy the short work week. I hope it goes by fast.


----------



## Brambletess

Latestarter -, it is really emotional and i am afraid you are going to have highs and lows. You have three on board so your chances are good. It is always going to be on your mind so just keep busy with things you like doing and the time will go. I can't belive the time has passed for me. I thought it never would and i feel a lot better knowing I don't have to kill anymore days after today.

Dilek - I guess those overies are working quite hard so I expect it is normal they are complaining a bit. Might be best to chefck with your nurse any concerns though. Not long now hopefully!!

Wrightywales - Glad you are off the starting block!!

I will let you all know the news tomorrow - good or bad, unless something happens in meantime.

I know i am not on the same journey as you guys but I feel like I know you and you are all so supportive. I want to follow your journeys to their hopefully wonderful conclusions.:hug:


----------



## Mrs T

Good evening... sorry I couldnt get on line earlier, a friend of mine came and kidnapped me and look me to the Westfield shopping mall. oooohhhhh the shopping therapy was great!!!

My scan appt went well, my ovaries are clear and ready to go. Bloods were done too, my dr said she'd call me if I there was anything in the blood results. So if no calls by 5pm I was to go aheads with my injection tonight. I've to inject 400iu Puregon every day until fridays re-scan and bloods... a 100iu more than last cycles dose! I'll be popping loads of folicals :yipee:this time (PMA)

Am waiting untill 7pm to do my injection ( I too have to do it myself :dohh:)


----------



## Brambletess

:cloud9:

OMG, my worst fears did not come to pass, the pregnancy is in the right place! Its such a relief, I can't tell you. I am not 6 weeks though, bit less than that, more like just over 5. Nurse reckons that happens more often than not. The union can take longer and the journey to the womb can take longer as well. In my case it was a bit of an obsticle course so not surprising. 

I have to go back next tuesday for another scan so we can see the heartbeat. The sac and yolk though are the right place and they have ruled out ectopic. Its so unbelievable! to be told you can't conceive and then three months later be pregnant. You hear these stories but don't dream you could be one of them.

I know I must have seemed a bit of a drama queen but i honestly felt hideously worried! Haven't fully calmed down now as still a bit shaky. 

Love to you all.


----------



## Dilek

Congratulations hun, now sit back, destress and enjoy this pregnancy. What a great blessing :)


----------



## Mrs T

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Oh Brambletess you've made me cry!!! (must be the drugs)
am so happy everything is ok, a true miracle.
I wish you a healthy happy pregnancy :hug:

Your our 1st Maybe baby pregnancy!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## wrightywales

Congratulations brambletess that is brilliant news. get lots of rest and relaxation now and i wish you a happy and healthy 9 months xxxxxx

:hug: :hugs:


----------



## latestarter

Yay Brambletess!! 

Way to start this team on the right foot... I hope we are all following you shortly. Please stay with us too - it just won't be the same without you!


----------



## Mrs T

Good morning Ladies :hug:

how is everyone today? 

This time around I decided to inject into my thighs rather that stomach. I found that last time my stomach got so bruised and tender that when the bloating set in I dont think it helped. I thought it would hurt more in my legs but its been fine.
Where do you all inject??


----------



## Dilek

Hi

Mrs T i inject both the suprefact and menapur on alternative legs. I havnt had any bruises yet, DH injects really slowly. The Suprefact stings though! I am also really bloated. My new trousers I bought on Saturday dont fit anymore!!!!!

I just had my 1st follicle scan, im dissapointed. I have all sorts of emotions to being upset, anger and now im ignoring my emotions. I have only 5 follicles, 3 on my left and 2 on the right. There all sized around 10mm. I think size is good but the quanitiy is soooooo poor. Im only 27, but have had major surgery to my ovaries and still have a cyst on my left. I hate endometriosis!!!!!!!! Anyways im going to keep it short here and write in my journal. OK im back to being angry now.


----------



## Mrs T

Hi Dilek
Dont stress too much, its only your 1st scan and theres still plenty of time for more folicals to develope. I get my 1st folical scan on friday, am slightly nervous as I only had 3 folicals last time!!!!! BUT we'll be fine..... PMA! 
Am waitimg for that bloat to set in any day now!! last cycle I only came with jeans and the gradually became very uncomfortable to wear. I'm more prepared this time I've packed some elasticated waists!!! The joys!!!
do you have a link to your journal?


----------



## Dilek

Hi Hun

Do you really think more can grow? Im waiting for a call to let me know to increase my dosage or not. Im not sure about the link but ill try https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-a...journey-through-vitro-fertilization-endo.html

I hope it works.


----------



## Mrs T

I've got your link.... I'll get my self a cup of green tea and have a read.

I know last time I didnt respond well to the drugs, I has 3 folicals at the start but ended up with 6 at egg retreval. As far as I know you will continue to grow more and the dr's will try and give them time to catch up. Dont stress, its important to keep positive and talk to your ovaries at lease once a day!! sounds mad but postive thinking and visualisation is a good thing to do. Are you drinking lots of water, eat plenty of protein? keep your stomach warm with a hottie twice a day, this increases the blood suppy to your ovaries, helping them grow more folicals. 
We will get the shock of our lives next month when we get our :bfp:
:hug:


----------



## wrightywales

Hello Ladies

How are you all?

Mrs T - How are you getting on with your injection? I inject in my belly where i was told to. think i would of preferred to do it in my leg. I'm only on day 4 and my belly is already sore. Thanks 4 the hot water bottle tip i will have to remember that when I'm stimming.

Dilek - really don't worry its only your first scan more can grow

Well as i said I'm on day 4 of down regging. Not feeling too many effects yet. Have had a few headaches and some bad cramps but I'm due on in 3 days so that could have something to do with it. I'm finding the injections easy to do although i did bruise myself this morning (bet that won't be the last 1) and bled a little after. I am really happy with everything at the moment but thinking alot about the second lot of injections (menopur). I will have to do 2 a day then OMG I'm going to look like a pin cushion :rofl:


----------



## latestarter

Hi all,

Dilek - its still very early on in the game for you and there is a chance for more follicles to grow and be mature at the time of retrieval. I know its sooooo stressful - Let us know how it goes.

Mrs. T - I've only ever injected in my tummy. I didn't know you could inject anywhere else or I would have spread things around a bit too. 

Wrightywales - when do you think you will start stimming?

How is everyone else doing? I hope those stimming are doing well and not getting too stressed out (not that I wasn't insanely stressed out) or feeling too many side effects. 

I'm still in my 2ww. 6dp3dt. No symptoms, but I'm not expecting any. Except for all those that come with progesterone. My boobs are killing me! But it doesn't count since its a progesterone side effect. Argh. I can't wait to the end of the month. Feeling positive today about it -but it changes all the time. I guess that goes with the territory. 

Can't wait until we all get our BFP's!!!


----------



## Mrs T

Hello all
Am doing great with my injections, finding doing it in my thighs much better... no brusing or pain. My Dr said legs or belly is ok to use, as puregon has to go s/c in the skin (thankfully because intramuscular injections are quite at bit more painfull!). If you have i/m injections you've have to stick to injecting into large muscle groups ie bum, thigh, upper arms. 

Wrightwales- I know how you feel, last time my stomach was a rainbow of bruises!!

Latestarter- what the date of you blood test? glad your keeping positive.

Dilek- whens your next scan?

I'm feeling my ovaries doing there stuff now along with a mild bloat.... hope thats a good sign cause I didnt feel anything this early last time. Cant wait for tomorrows scan....PLEASE please have a good healthy amount of folicals developing
:hug:


----------



## Dilek

Oh Hun im hoping you are going to get some great follies.

My next scan in on Monday, however i had a missed call yesterday and i was waiting for a call. I might have one tomorrow. Im finding the injections really painful now, i get really sleepy and am knocked out staright away. Did you guys feel like this?


----------



## Mrs T

Thanks Dilek x
I'm begining to feel sleepy, been having an afternoon nap for the past couple of days....Its very normal.


----------



## Dilek

Too bad im at work and there is no work, so its really hard trying to stay awake.

The nurse just returned my call, my dosage is being uped to 450iui, thats 6 vials of menapur. There to be done as 2 injections. I really hope this well help with follcile numbers.


----------



## wrightywales

hi ladies

Latestarter - Not sure when going to be stimming hopefully in 2 - 3 weeks got 1st baseline scan on the 2nd of june.

Dilek - Really do hope that u get more folicles with your new dose. Got fx for you.

Mrs T - I hope its a very good sign that your feeling effects earlier. Hope there is lots of good quality folicles when u go for your scan

Injection went well this mornin. No bruise. Not feeling to bad today just got stomach pains. No headaches. Started having hot flushes last night. It was very funny. I thought the heating was on full but it wasnt and my windows were wind open.

hope everyone else is ok xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs T

Big day for me! got my scan at 10.15, am nervous but excited now...... I've just remembered am also gotting a smear test today (might as well get it done whilst am on my back with my legs in the stocks!!!) Am booked in for accupuncture afterward, I will need the relaxation by then!!!
I'll upddate you all later xxx


----------



## Dilek

Good luck hun, keep us posted.


----------



## Mrs T

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:I came out of todays scan very excitied :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I have 8 folicals!! the dr's exact words were ''you have around 8 folicals all 7-9mm in size''
This time on my last cycle I only had 3, no wonder am feeling my ovaries bubbling away!!!
I'm back on Monday for a follow up scan......... I have 8 folicals :cloud9:


----------



## Brambletess

Great news Mrs T! its all looking good so far...maybe the liefstyle changes you made this time paid off. Really pleased for you.

Dilek - fingers crossed the increased dose makes a difference and doesn't have too many adverse affects.

Wrightwales - glad its going OK

Latestarter - how you doing in the wait sweetie? I know its really hard and the time drags. i am really thinking of you :hug: you are at half way point now. Will you resist testing until the two weeks are up?


----------



## Mrs T

Hi Brambletess

Yes the lack of coffee, wine, chocolate has paid off..... Gosh I've been such a good girl on the diet front.

How is pregant life?


----------



## latestarter

Morning girls,

Mrs. T - Yay for 8 follicles. That is a huge improvement over last time! Well done ovaries...


I'm not feeling very positive today. My boobs aren't sore anymore, and they were from around transfer until yesterday. I thought it was from the progesterone - but I'm still taking the progesterone, so if that was it wouldn't they still be sore? I don't understand. I'm worried that it was an HCG side effect and that is all gone, and there is none being made to replace it. Anyway, just feeling crap today. Thankfully I can go to work for a bit and concentrate on that. Argghh.

My beta is set for the 29th. A week away. I haven't tested yet, and don't plan too. But we'll see how I hold out. If I get some obvious symptoms I'll probably test. If not, I'll just wait for the:witch:to show up. 

I'll probably feel better this afternoon. The 2ww sucks.


----------



## Dilek

Oh hun im so sorry your feeling this way, the 2ww must be dreadful. Hun you have had 3 good quality emryos put back and im hoping they are snuggling in there and will give you a BFP. I have read (not my personal experience) that many women get there BFP without any symptoms. I do recall Meil was one, and now look at her. Please dont let this dishearten you. Keep positive hun, we are all here for you if you want to chat.


----------



## Mrs T

Latestarter, I agree with Dilek.... keep positive :hug:


----------



## Brambletess

I can't tell you to stay positive as its so hard to when so much is at stake. However it would be way too soon for significant pregnancy symptoms. I know some get symptoms that early but most don't get any for a couple of weeks after implantation. Big hug


----------



## latestarter

Thanks girls! Intellectually I know all of this. I also know that symptoms come and go - and that is normal too. But I can't HELP it. Its crazy. I'm crazy. And trying not to let all of this consume me. 

I think its because the stakes are just so high. Or at the moment they feel like they are.

I also found out today that none of my other embies made it to freeze. So I've got 3 good quality embies on ice. My hope is that I won't need them, and i can use them in a year or so if I decide to have another. That way they would be full siblings.

Anyway...

More waiting. I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Mrs T

Glad your feeling bettere today Latestarter. I've had many 2ww before but not one post IVF so I can imagine its 100 times worse. I feel everything will just work out perfect for you.... I love how your already planning a sibling in a year or 2....... does that still apply if you get triplets!!!! hehehehehee am joking!!!!! got to keep your spirits up!!!


----------



## Dilek

Hehe Mrs T thats funny. Ladies, i am so bloated. I look really fat and am trying to ignore that i havnt exercised for like 2 weeks. I know, I know i shouldnt be compaining. But exercise relaxes me and i am in alot of pain that all i can do is walk slowly.


----------



## Mrs T

Am with you on the bloatedness! As you say even walking hurts...... so stand back from the gym!!!! 
Am sitting here with a hottle down my PJ against my tummy it help!


----------



## latestarter

Well I've been crying all morning. :cry::cry: I don't have any tests at home, but I'm so,so,so sure it didn't work this cycle. And my Beta isn't until Thursday.. or is it Friday. :hissy: I don't know, but a long time from now either way.

So, I think I'll pick some up today and test in the morning. I just need to know, so I can move on. I'll be 11dp3dt tomorrow or something near 14dpo I think. It may be too early to test, I'm not sure. But I think I need to before I go completely nuts.

I just want to be out of this wait. I hate it.


----------



## Brambletess

I am so sorry you are feeling bad. You can't know until the test or witch arrives. Its the toturous wait that is proba!ly making you feel so negative about it.this bad time will be over soon. I felt sooo negative about my situation and I was wrong. THat being said I think you are just going to feel bad until you know. I wish I could make you feel better but I know I can't but hun I know how you feel. But things don't always turn out how you think. I will have evrything crossed for you!


----------



## Mrs T

Ohh Latestarter, you got no reason to think it hasnt worked. Am sure your hormones are just playing with your mind. Even if you test tomorrow you know yourself its to early. :hugs: a cyber hug is not enough for you just now.... I wish I could give you a real hug and sit down with you and a box of tissues so you can get over your negative thoughts. I bet when your back at work tomorrow you'll feel so much better.
:hug:


----------



## latestarter

Thanks so much.

I had actually logged back on to tell you all that my mini-melt down was over, and I was heading outside to play. Its gorgeous out today, and I'm sure a wander to the market for some fresh veggies, and a bbq with friends later on will help.

But then I ready your nice emails and started crying again - not because I'm sad, but because I'm happy you are here.

I'll be fine. Just my daily meltdown.


----------



## Mrs T

your welcome, that why we're all here... for each other!
glad your melt down is over, enjoy your day. its been a beautiful day in london, sunny sunny sunny.

:hug:


----------



## wrightywales

Hello Ladies

How are you all?

Latestarter - Hope you had a relaxing day and enjoyed your bbq. :hug::hugs:

Mrs T - Hasn't it been beautiful today. Bet it wont stay long.

Brambletess- Good luck with your scan on tuesday. 

Well its day 8 of buserelin injections and not feeling any side effects today which is great. Had no mood swings which im quite glad about. Not been feeling stressed out at all and i must be getting better at the injections cos I've not bruised myself for 4 days :lol:.

Been a beautiful day today so me and hubby had a relaxing day together. Did abit of gardening and had a bbq. It was really nice. I do have to say hubby has been great. Hes been helping out around the house alot more. All this seems to be bringing a more caring side out of him which i love. Every little twinge or headache i have hes getting very concerned and starts telling me to sit down relax :lol:


----------



## Mrs T

wrightywales- you were so right about the weather!

Dilek- Any news of your scan yet???? 

I've just got back from my clinic, my foilicals are doing just fine. They range from 13mm to 16mm, my dr didnt give me an amount she just said there's still around 8 of them. She pleased with everything so far and was told I didnt need bloods done because I've responed well. She did reduce my puregon from 400iu to 350iu untill my next scan on Wednesday. Looks like egg collection could be over the weekend....oooohhh am eggsited!!!

Over this weekend my ovaries have calmed down, no ov pains and very little bloating... I was getting worried so I mentioned it to the Dr today and she said its ok everything is looking good.


----------



## Mrs T

Sorry latestarted I forgot to ask how you are??
Hope you had fun at the BBQ yesterday x


----------



## Pixie71

Hello everyone.
I started IVF process in Feb, took the pill for 3 months, had period 28th April, started the injections and had only 5 follicles (Am 37), egg retrieval on 15th May and out of the 5, got 4 eggs, one immature, the other 3 fertilised via ICSI and one was grainy and the other two ok, two embryos of 4 cell and 9 cell transferred on 18th may and am taking estrofem at night and doing a progestrone gel in the morning and again at night and am on aspirin as well. No sign of a period as yet, my normal cycle is 24 days and 28 days is today. 
Can anyone advise me as to how soon you would know after transfer if it hasnt worked, its now 7 days for me and no sign that it hasnt. I do the pregnancy test on sat 30th May and am really nervous.
I have a 12 year old from a previous relationship, so know the signals of pregnancy.
Thanks


----------



## Mrs T

Hi Pixie
Sound like your at the exact same stage as Latestarter. She's due her blood test around the same time. So your half way through the 2ww, untill you have your blood test you wont know for definate. You could try POAS?
Good luck, it all looks good for your xx


----------



## Pixie71

Thanks for your reply, I was told to do a pregnancy test on 30th, they gave me one, what is POAS? No mention of a blood test with the fertility clinic!


----------



## Mrs T

POAS= pee on a stick= pregnancy test
The blood test is for beta levels, they will probably do it once you've got a :bfp:on your pregnancy test.


----------



## latestarter

Hi Everyone,

Well I managed another day without POAS - AND I didn't buy any to test tomorrow AM either. I'm very proud of me. Its 11dp3dt today so about 14 dpo. My usual luteal phase is about 15dpo so if nothing happens tomorrow I'll test the following morning. I have NO symptoms - except of course... no period, or spotting, or anything. I did have some cramping at 9dp3dt and I was sure AF was coming. But she didn't. So I guess we'll see. I'm not getting my hopes up - just can't bear to have them dashed - I'd rather be pleasantly surprised.

Pixie - we are at the same stage. I think I'm a bit ahead of you though. Good luck and I hope you see that :bfp:!

How is everyone else doing? I hope everyone is managing with their injections, scans are going well, and looking forward to retrieval.


----------



## Pixie71

Hi Latestarter and all others on the page

Yes I think we might be at roughly the same stage, I am not in the UK and dont know of any groups except this one, my cousin told me about it, she got pregnant naturally and is due November time.

Its 8 days since transfer now and no spotting at all, they transferred two embryos on 18th May, so its looking good.

I have had some nausea and loss of appetite (not a bad thing!).
My tummy is naturally a little flabby so am getting away with it so far, although a lot of my clothes do feel tighter as my tummy is a little bloated already, it was the same with my daughter.

Anyone know how soon before the dating scan that I could be told if it is twins, or will I just know by the tummy size, am very excited and nervous about all of this! The waiting is the worst part, but saturday is getting closer and closer!
:hug:


----------



## Dilek

Oh Pixie and latestarter you guys are getting closer and closer to your OTD. Im praying both of you will get your BFPs. Then both Mrs T and I will follow. 

Pixie, i think you will officially know at your 8 week scan. They should see 2 sacs if there twins. You can check out vineyards journal, she had IVF in March and is expecting twins.

How is everyone else?

Update with me, is that I have another 6 follicles. I have 11 now :) :) This is more than double what i had 5 days ago. I have another scan tomorrow at 10.30 and we think EC is on Friday.


----------



## Emmalt

Hi,

I had one embryo implanted last Monday and have to wait until next Monday until I can take a test. 

Can't say I enjoyed IVF. My emotions were up and down, I was extremely tired and it was quite painful as my ovaries were on the point of going into ovary hyper simulation syndrome. I also felt like I was on a conveyor belt.

Out of 11 eggs harvested of which 8 were good we only got one embryo, which was a disappointment.

I feel like I am going to start my period but this could be a side effect of the drugs I am on. 

Emma


----------



## Mrs T

Good morning Dilek!
How's the follical factory going??
is it today you have your job reinterview? good luck with that x

Pixie, Looks like Dilek answered your questions. keep positive during your 2ww.... al least you've found us now.... we're here for each other x

Latestarted- well done for not poas........ hold out girl almost there x

Am fine today, am heading out in 30 mins for an accupuncture session. Am going to get wet!!! :rain:

Chat later x


----------



## Mrs T

Emmalt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had one embryo implanted last Monday and have to wait until next Monday until I can take a test.
> 
> Can't say I enjoyed IVF. My emotions were up and down, I was extremely tired and it was quite painful as my ovaries were on the point of going into ovary hyper simulation syndrome. I also felt like I was on a conveyor belt.
> 
> Out of 11 eggs harvested of which 8 were good we only got one embryo, which was a disappointment.
> 
> I feel like I am going to start my period but this could be a side effect of the drugs I am on.
> 
> Emma

Hi Emma
You are at lest a week and half ahead of me, am still stimulating. Sorry your IVF experence has been tough and from what I gather the 2ww is worse. 
Fingers crossed for you:hug:


----------



## Emmalt

Pixie71 said:


> Hi Latestarter and all others on the page
> 
> Yes I think we might be at roughly the same stage, I am not in the UK and dont know of any groups except this one, my cousin told me about it, she got pregnant naturally and is due November time.
> 
> Its 8 days since transfer now and no spotting at all, they transferred two embryos on 18th May, so its looking good.
> 
> I have had some nausea and loss of appetite (not a bad thing!).
> My tummy is naturally a little flabby so am getting away with it so far, although a lot of my clothes do feel tighter as my tummy is a little bloated already, it was the same with my daughter.
> 
> Anyone know how soon before the dating scan that I could be told if it is twins, or will I just know by the tummy size, am very excited and nervous about all of this! The waiting is the worst part, but saturday is getting closer and closer!
> :hug:

Hi Pixie71,

We are at the same stage! My emryo was implanted on May 18th as well. So you must be testing June 1st? I will be on holiday then so I can hide from the family if it is negative.

Fingers crossed for us both.

Emma


----------



## Pixie71

Emmalt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had one embryo implanted last Monday and have to wait until next Monday until I can take a test.
> 
> Can't say I enjoyed IVF. My emotions were up and down, I was extremely tired and it was quite painful as my ovaries were on the point of going into ovary hyper simulation syndrome. I also felt like I was on a conveyor belt.
> 
> Out of 11 eggs harvested of which 8 were good we only got one embryo, which was a disappointment.
> 
> I feel like I am going to start my period but this could be a side effect of the drugs I am on.
> 
> Emma

I had 5 follicles and 2 embryos, both were transferred and it seems ok so far. A friend of mine, her cousin had awful trouble with periods, low fertility and had to beg for IVF, she had one follicle, one embryo and succeeded! Don't despair and the best of luck hon!
:hug:


----------



## Pixie71

Emmalt said:


> Pixie71 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Latestarter and all others on the page
> 
> Yes I think we might be at roughly the same stage, I am not in the UK and dont know of any groups except this one, my cousin told me about it, she got pregnant naturally and is due November time.
> 
> Its 8 days since transfer now and no spotting at all, they transferred two embryos on 18th May, so its looking good.
> 
> I have had some nausea and loss of appetite (not a bad thing!).
> My tummy is naturally a little flabby so am getting away with it so far, although a lot of my clothes do feel tighter as my tummy is a little bloated already, it was the same with my daughter.
> 
> Anyone know how soon before the dating scan that I could be told if it is twins, or will I just know by the tummy size, am very excited and nervous about all of this! The waiting is the worst part, but saturday is getting closer and closer!
> :hug:
> 
> Hi Pixie71,
> 
> We are at the same stage! My emryo was implanted on May 18th as well. So you must be testing June 1st? I will be on holiday then so I can hide from the family if it is negative.
> 
> Fingers crossed for us both.
> 
> EmmaClick to expand...

Hi, Ive to test on 30th!!!! Cant wait! Best of luck let me know!!:hug:


----------



## Dilek

Ow Pixie that is such good news about your friend. A nice sucess story.

Mrs T - hope u didnt get wet! it stopped raining here, where are you getting the accupuncture? I just had the interview, i think i did well but again i have too much competition for the london role and probably wont get my job. But im not too worried.
how exciting, we both have our scans tomorrow!!

Emmalt - Im sorry how your feeling, My ovaries are killing at the moment, i have severe and aggressive endo. So these estrogen hormones are making everything bad, they are waking up the endo and prob making it spread. Yep I HATE ENDOMETRIOSIS!!!
Hun good luck, i really hope its the outcome we all want.


----------



## Pixie71

I found the egg retrieval quite painful as one follicle was deep down somewhere and they upped the meds and I couldnt speak afterwards! Took ages for the meds to wear off.

I found the self injecting and buserlin nasal spray ok, slightly painful for one of the injections (not the puregon) and it didnt seem to affect my moods.

I have to take aspirin each morning and do a progesterone vaginal gel in the morning and at night and also take estrofem at night, anyone else doing this too? It says on the sheet that if I am pregnant I will have to remain on the medicines for the entire pregnancy!!


----------



## Mrs T

Dilek- I hope you get the right out come for your job.
I've been going to Zita West clinic for my accupuncture its just off Baker Street, they only do fertility accupuncture. As its only a 5 min walk from my flat, it's very handy.... thankfully the rain had stopped just in time for me to walk there! I seem come away feeling very sleepy after accupuncture and most of the time I've to go home for a nap....... todays no exception!! 
So now the sun is out I think I might have a walk to Oxford St for some retail therapy!!

Pixie- After egg collection I've to start progesteron but only for the 1st trimester. Dont know the dose yet. There's been some mention of taking baby asprine too. I got as far as egg retrevial last time, and I'd say it took about a month before I felt normal 'down there'! BUT I keep telling myself it will be all worth it in the end :baby:


----------



## wrightywales

Hello Laides

How are you all?

Pixie71 & Emma - Welcome and i want to wish you both good luck fx :hug::hugs::dust:

Dilek - Glad to her your follie count has doubled. Good luck with your scan tomorrow :hug::hugs:

Mrs T - Enjoy the retail therapy and good luck with your scan tomorrow :hug::hugs:

Latestarter - Only a few more days to go. Just keep yourself busy and relaxed it will soon go. fx:hug::hugs::dust:

Well im on day 10 of down reg and the :witch: is 2 days late. i am having cramps so hope thats a sign she is on her way. 

My injections are going ok. not really having any side effects now which i think is great. Today is day 6 that i havent bruised myself but looking more and more like a pin cushion :lol: can still see the bruise from the day 4 injection. 

Got my first baseline scan a week today cant wait. Got to take the menopur with me for them to show me how to mix it. Hope everything is on the right track so i can start stimming asap.


----------



## Pixie71

Good luck to everyone. Off to the doctors shortly, I had a pain my side last night, I think its the gall bladder as I get pains after eating anything too creamy or after too much ice cream!


----------



## latestarter

Mrs T and Dilek - Good luck on your scans tomorrow. I hope everything goes as expected... wait - I hope everything is better than expected.

Wrighty Wales - Why is it that when we want AF to show she doesn't? Stupid :witch:

Emma - Welcome! Pixie too! 

I'm still holding on. Another day and I still haven't bought the Pee sticks. I'm very happy. So I treated myself to some lovely tulips on my coffee table. They are very pretty. 

Today is 12dp3dt. No spotting. No :witch: I don't really feel like she is coming either. So I guess that is positive. We'll see how things go tomorrow. I'm really going to try to hold out until my blood test. I so hate seeing a BFN. But it sure is hard waiting. Especially since my clinic makes me wait until 17 days after retreival. Yuck. 

I hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## latestarter

All right,

I have taken pathetic to completely new heights.

Remember all that "proud of myself" for not POAS. In fact I don't even have a HPT in the house! Yep. That was me. Today, I even bought the tulips? Remember? 

Well that is true. But then I found this link (make sure you go before you read the rest of the post!)


Did you check out the link?

So, what I do have an abundance of at home are OPK's... so I was thinking... maybe I should pee on that stick.

And I did. :rofl::rofl::rofl:

And it is obviously positive - and was so immediately. Of course it doesn't mean anything. Its an OPK not an HPT. And really, what am I thinking? :blush: And have I not yet learned to ignore the nuttiness that is on the web? Noooooo.... apparently not.

I'm going to get to the drug store to buy an HPT so I can take it in the morning. And put this to rest once and for all. Obviously I'm willing to pee on pretty much anything at my disposal that might give me an indication of pregnancy! :dohh:

Honestly ladies - I function in the normal world much better than I do in this one.

I am truly nuts. Thank god my beta is on Thursday. I'll keep you posted.

Its already 9:00 pm here, and I'm pretty sure the nearest drug store closes at 9:00. So I guess I'll have to buy one after work tomorrow.

I'm going to back away slowly from the computer now...

Save me :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Brambletess

Latestarter - do they want you to wait that long to avoid people noticing chemical pregnancies? Its a very long wait! You are doing so well and I feel very hopeful for you. I am on tenterhooks too!

Dilek and Mrs T you have been so brilliant throughout this and I hope it continues to go well.

Wrightywales - hope the week goes quickly for you.

I am well, had scan and it showed us a small embryo with a heartbeat. It was very exciting.It has caught up a bit and is now 6weeks and 2 days.I have a little sore patch as well in there caused from implantation that may bleed a tiny bit from time to time. It was what caused any brown mucus I have had.it will go away in time. Starting to feel really good about it all now!


----------



## latestarter

Oh - and one more obvious point to my last bit of nuttiness.

Keep in mind I have been injecting myself with LH for 10 days this month. OF COURSE I have it in my system.

Brambletess - I'm so happy for you about your scan! 6 weeks! Wow - it goes by so fast. It must have been incredible to see the heartbeat. I hope you are feeling well.


----------



## Emmalt

Feeling really down today. I have cramps which are just like period pains and just generally feeling low. Not looking good. :sad1:


----------



## Pixie71

Emmalt said:


> Feeling really down today. I have cramps which are just like period pains and just generally feeling low. Not looking good. :sad1:

Hey, dont despair, I have had some pains too! My cycle is normally 24 days that would be a period last thursday and I had pains! I have a pain in my right side since 7.30 pm on Monday night and the doctor says its just a pain and to ignore it, it comes and goes.

When I was expecting my daughter, before I knew I was pregnant I had a bleed and was taking all types of pain killers (very bad period pain every month!!) and hot water bottles and for a few days this continued and then it stopped and nausea set in and hey presto!

Please please dont despair. Progesterone works on the smooth muscles in the womb and the intestine and can give you cramps!

Let me know how you get on!
Lots of hugs
:hug:


----------



## Pixie71

latestarter said:


> Oh - and one more obvious point to my last bit of nuttiness.
> 
> Keep in mind I have been injecting myself with LH for 10 days this month. OF COURSE I have it in my system.
> 
> Brambletess - I'm so happy for you about your scan! 6 weeks! Wow - it goes by so fast. It must have been incredible to see the heartbeat. I hope you are feeling well.

You made me LOL!!! I feel sick a lot of the time know! A good sign hopefully, and I really want to do POAS too, might just get one and do it, and then do theirs on sat as well!
Oh God the wait is soooo long!
:hug::happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

Brambletess said:


> Latestarter - do they want you to wait that long to avoid people noticing chemical pregnancies? Its a very long wait! You are doing so well and I feel very hopeful for you. I am on tenterhooks too!
> 
> Dilek and Mrs T you have been so brilliant throughout this and I hope it continues to go well.
> 
> Wrightywales - hope the week goes quickly for you.
> 
> I am well, had scan and it showed us a small embryo with a heartbeat. It was very exciting.It has caught up a bit and is now 6weeks and 2 days.I have a little sore patch as well in there caused from implantation that may bleed a tiny bit from time to time. It was what caused any brown mucus I have had.it will go away in time. Starting to feel really good about it all now!

That is brillient news brambletess. Just relax now and enjoy your pregnancy :hug::hugs:


----------



## Pixie71

Brambletess said:


> Latestarter - do they want you to wait that long to avoid people noticing chemical pregnancies? Its a very long wait! You are doing so well and I feel very hopeful for you. I am on tenterhooks too!
> 
> Dilek and Mrs T you have been so brilliant throughout this and I hope it continues to go well.
> 
> Wrightywales - hope the week goes quickly for you.
> 
> I am well, had scan and it showed us a small embryo with a heartbeat. It was very exciting.It has caught up a bit and is now 6weeks and 2 days.I have a little sore patch as well in there caused from implantation that may bleed a tiny bit from time to time. It was what caused any brown mucus I have had.it will go away in time. Starting to feel really good about it all now!


Congrats thats brilliant!


----------



## Emmalt

Hi Pixie,

thanks for the words of encouragement. I don't know anyone who has been through IVF so I have nobody to talk to who understands about how I am feeling. 

Is this your first round of IVF? I see you have a daughter but your profile states IVF now.


----------



## Mrs T

Congratulations Brambletess, thats brilliant news xxxx

Latestarted- am loving your frame of mind just now. cant wait to see what the proper pregnacy test says.

Dilek any news yet??

Well I been very good, kept my spirits up so for...... its my turn a for panic today!!

To days scan was ok. I have 8 follicals- 7 on my left ovary and only 1 on my right..... so whats wrong with my right ovary!!!!???? I've done everything by the book this time and she only gives me 1 follical! Out of the 8 follicals 2 of them were only 11mm so my dr not convinced they will be ready in time as the others are almost ready to go. Because of this I've got a deep down mixture of feelings panic,scared,lack of hope..... 1st time i've felt like this throught this cycle. Maybe am just nervous because my egg collection is just around the corner. I got some bloods taken today they will comfirm my Saturday egg collection, just waiting on a phone call this afternoon. I've got my trigger shot in the fridge ready. I wish my dh was here right now, I need a cuddle.... he flys in tomorrow night.
I've been telling myself to stop this panic, cause I can feel my stomach flipping over and my ovaries dont need to be stressed..... but :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy: ahhhh thats helped a bit.... no wait :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Pixie71

Emmalt said:


> Hi Pixie,
> 
> thanks for the words of encouragement. I don't know anyone who has been through IVF so I have nobody to talk to who understands about how I am feeling.
> 
> Is this your first round of IVF? I see you have a daughter but your profile states IVF now.

Hia,

Yeah IVF now, take the POAS test this saturday.
Yeah I had a daughter in 1997, naturally conceived with a previous partner, current partner has low sperm count and I didnt have that many follicles, so IVF hopefully will work, will know on sat, and I really dont have any friends going through IVF so this is a great help to talk on line!
How you keeping?
:hug:


----------



## Pixie71

Mrs T said:


> Congratulations Brambletess, thats brilliant news xxxx
> 
> Latestarted- am loving your frame of mind just now. cant wait to see what the proper pregnacy test says.
> 
> Dilek any news yet??
> 
> Well I been very good, kept my spirits up so for...... its my turn a for panic today!!
> 
> To days scan was ok. I have 8 follicals- 7 on my left ovary and only 1 on my right..... so whats wrong with my right ovary!!!!???? I've done everything by the book this time and she only gives me 1 follical! Out of the 8 follicals 2 of them were only 11mm so my dr not convinced they will be ready in time as the others are almost ready to go. Because of this I've got a deep down mixture of feelings panic,scared,lack of hope..... 1st time i've felt like this throught this cycle. Maybe am just nervous because my egg collection is just around the corner. I got some bloods taken today they will comfirm my Saturday egg collection, just waiting on a phone call this afternoon. I've got my trigger shot in the fridge ready. I wish my dh was here right now, I need a cuddle.... he flys in tomorrow night.
> I've been telling myself to stop this panic, cause I can feel my stomach flipping over and my ovaries dont need to be stressed..... but :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy: ahhhh thats helped a bit.... no wait :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

I know of a person who had one follicle, one egg and it worked! This is my first IVF. I conceived my daughter in 1996 no probs and had her in early 1997 with a previous relationship. I only got 5 follicles (4 on one side, 1 on other), they were too small for the date set and they upped the perugon which helped, I had the eggs retrieved and they got 4, one was immature and they fertilized the other 3, 24 hours later I got a call to say that one was grainy and slightly abnormal and the other two were ok, we were to go for 5 day blastocyte but they convinced us to go for 3, so on the monday (18th may) I had two embryos one 4 cell one 9 cell transferred. No period or blood show as yet and I do the POAS on sat, please dont despair and fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mrs T

Pixie, I wish you all the best. thanks for sharing your story.....I've found my hope again!


----------



## wrightywales

Hello ladies,

How are you all?

Pixie - All my friends have children so find it very hard to talk to them about my ivf. They all had their children naturally so dont think they will really understand what im going through. I'm really glad i found this site. 
Gives me the chance to talk to lots of people going through or have gone through the same me. Good luck with testing on saturday got fingers crossed that it has worked for you :hug::hugs: xxxxxx

Mrs T - Have you heard back yet about your EC?

Dilek - Red your other post does that mean that you've got your EC on friday? Good luck hun :hug::hugs:xxxxxxxx

Well its day 11 of buserelin injections and im now 3 days late. Wish the :witch: would just come. Dont really fancy going for a baseline scan if im still bleeding even though they say its ok. Will just feel abit strange i think. 
Still not getting stressed out yet. Have had a few hot flushes today though which i dont like cos i start feeling sick at the same time. My body and heat just dont mix :rofl:


:hug::hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dilek

Hey Ladies

OK after a panic attack, argument with DH, posting on all sorts of boards, a lovely chat to Mrs T, finally getting to my clinics nurse at 9pm, running over to A&E to get more needles I can now declare I have had my last injection. Ohh god i am so relieved. I have EC Friday morning at 9.30am. 

Writywales - sorry about the hotflushes, i was lucky to have them during winter. It must be really bad now its getting warmer

Pixie and Emalt good luck with your POAS and praying its all a :bfp: for both of you.


----------



## latestarter

Well, I just couldn't make it to Beta day girls, and had to POAS.:dohh:


Its a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!!!!


I am going to have a baby! I cannot believe that IVF actually worked for me! I am in shock and so,so,so happy. I have never, ever seen a :bfp: on one of my pee sticks. Ever. It is a beautiful sight!

Thank you all for your support - this has truly been the hardest 2ww I've had to endure. And I can't wait to hear of your BFP's too. 

Join me!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh, I am soooo doing the: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Mrs. T - I would't worry about the one ovary not responding. They couldn't even find one of my ovaries for the retrieval - and they still got more eggs than they thought I would for the ultrasound. And my RE told me that my follicles wouldn't mature in time either - but they sure did. You will be fine.

And you only need one - When do you go for egg retrieval?


----------



## vineyard

I just messaged you, latestarter, on facebook. Congrats again!!! I just about peed myself with excitement when I got your message!!!!!


----------



## Mrs T

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:oh wow Latestater, thats wonderfull news.... a great start to my day. CONGRATULATIONS:baby::baby::baby:


:hug:


----------



## Pixie71

latestarter said:


> Well, I just couldn't make it to Beta day girls, and had to POAS.:dohh:
> 
> 
> Its a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I am going to have a baby! I cannot believe that IVF actually worked for me! I am in shock and so,so,so happy. I have never, ever seen a :bfp: on one of my pee sticks. Ever. It is a beautiful sight!
> 
> Thank you all for your support - this has truly been the hardest 2ww I've had to endure. And I can't wait to hear of your BFP's too.
> 
> Join me!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Oh, I am soooo doing the: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Mrs. T - I would't worry about the one ovary not responding. They couldn't even find one of my ovaries for the retrieval - and they still got more eggs than they thought I would for the ultrasound. And my RE told me that my follicles wouldn't mature in time either - but they sure did. You will be fine.
> 
> And you only need one - When do you go for egg retrieval?


Yea!!!! Congrats, I so want to do mine toooo!!! :happydance::hug:


----------



## Dilek

:wohoo::wohoo::Latestarter what great news, im beaming one ear to another. You have just made my day. Congratulations. Sending you big hugs :wohoo::wohoo: Our 2nd Maybe BABY :bfp:


----------



## Brambletess

That is the best news ever. I feel soooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have had a tear even.

It worked, that is brilliant. You are such a lovely person and you really deserve it:hug:

Now you are in first trimester with me....yaaay. Eargerly waiting for Mrs T, Dilek and all the others to join us too.

Now you just need to wait to see how many you have!!! Any symptoms yet? its probably still too early. My morning sickness and fartigue comes and goes and has only really started to be noticable in the last week and i am 7 weeks.

Must get back to work, but once again i am so happy for you...you really deserve this.:hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

latestarter said:


> Well, I just couldn't make it to Beta day girls, and had to POAS.:dohh:
> 
> 
> Its a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I am going to have a baby! I cannot believe that IVF actually worked for me! I am in shock and so,so,so happy. I have never, ever seen a :bfp: on one of my pee sticks. Ever. It is a beautiful sight!
> 
> Thank you all for your support - this has truly been the hardest 2ww I've had to endure. And I can't wait to hear of your BFP's too.
> 
> Join me!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Oh, I am soooo doing the: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Mrs. T - I would't worry about the one ovary not responding. They couldn't even find one of my ovaries for the retrieval - and they still got more eggs than they thought I would for the ultrasound. And my RE told me that my follicles wouldn't mature in time either - but they sure did. You will be fine.
> 
> And you only need one - When do you go for egg retrieval?


wow latestarter congrats on your :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: that is great news. wanna wish you all the best :hug: :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Oneday

Latestarter congratulations I am so pleased for you x I have been following you blog you are an inspiration. You've given us all that little bit of hope to spur us on. I am wondering now if it's going to be triplets ;-) well done again and good luck x


----------



## latestarter

Ahhh... you guys are so nice! Thanks so much. Especially for the support over the last couple of weeks. I sure needed it, and you guys were incredible.

I can't wait for you all to join Brambletess and I. We can all move over together! (I'm still too afraid to believe its true).

I'm off for my Beta in about a half hour - but shouldn't get the results until later today, or even tomorrow. Sucks - but at least I know the big result.

:hug: to everyone...


----------



## Mrs T

I've got my egg collection on Saturday.....wont be long before am joining you latestarter :happydance:PMA:happydance:


----------



## vineyard

Congrats again! I am so excited for you!!!!! FJL started a thread in the 1st trimester for the LTTTCers. I'm sure it's bumped way down as no one's really been using it. But, check it out. It's a great way to keep everyone together through their pregnancies. 

May's been a good month and June will be too!!! :happydance:


----------



## Pixie71

vineyard said:


> Congrats again! I am so excited for you!!!!! FJL started a thread in the 1st trimester for the LTTTCers. I'm sure it's bumped way down as no one's really been using it. But, check it out. It's a great way to keep everyone together through their pregnancies.
> 
> May's been a good month and June will be too!!! :happydance:

Brilliant Idea, vineyard, I take my test this saturday, hopefully I will be joining ye on that link.


----------



## latestarter

Hi Everyone:

Mrs. T and Dilek - good luck with your egg pick up this weekend. Dilek on Friday right? Mrs. T on Saturday? Woo Hoo. I was so very nervous (my first one) but it was fine. Just remember to rest, rest, rest afterwards.

Pixie - I can't wait for Saturday until you test! Good luck.

Well, my clinic just called me and my Beta is 1146 14dp3dt or 17 dpo. I don't really know what it means. I go back next week to make sure all is well. I'm now obsessively googling HCG levels at work... I must stop.


----------



## Pixie71

Hi All I really really wanted to do the test yesterday and my partner and I talked about doing it this morning, but I then decided to wait out the last couple of hours, cant wait, I am so scared, nervous and excited about this, will post result on sat! Good luck to Mrs T and Dilek!


----------



## Brambletess

Late starter - think that is a really good/strong level isn't it. In fact might even suggest there is more than one in there?? Don't want to scare you though - one at a time hey! xx

Pixie - I have everything crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## latestarter

Morning all,

I'm here obsessively waiting for updates from you all. 

Mrs. T - is your retrieval going ahead today or tomorrow?
Dilek - How did it go? I think you have retrieval on Friday (today for me - already done for you?). I've got my fingers crossed for you! Please we need a report!
Pixie - Good for you for holding out. I managed to hold out until the night before my blood test. But given my Beta - I probably could have known earlier...

I've had a few people say my beta might indicate twins. We'll see in a couple of weeks! Twins I can handle - I'll need a new financial plan, but it is doable. Scares the hell out of me though.

I'm still cautiously optiimistic. My symptoms come and go (I hope that is normal) and this morning, I woke up and feel completely like I'm in mid cycle. No breast pain at all (really my only symptom the last couple of days). So I hope its ok that it comes and goes. 

Anyway, I can't wait to hear all of the updates and fertilzation reports, and transfer numbers and BFP's! 

Woo Hoo.


----------



## Mrs T

Hi Latestarter
Sorry I've not been online much today, had lots on my mind as my mum's was admitted into hospital today. They think its her heart but as she's up in Scotland and am in london am feeling a little to far from home. I'm still waiting for my sister to call me with an update. So glad my DH is here now.
yes my egg collection is tomorrow at 11am, Dilek is today...not hear any news yet!????


----------



## Dilek

Hi Ladies

Sorry I havnt been on earlier. I have been sleeping all afternoon and its a beautiful day outside. Somehow I ended up with 10 official follicles, im sure there were more. Nurse said all the follies where pushing each other and once they pushed through one they could have pushed through more. But we all know its eggs not follies. And I have 5 eggs. I am praying they are good quality and we have our little baby(s) in our arms.

Mrs T - Hun, sorry about your mum. Have you heard anything more from your sis?

Good luck Pixie with the test. 

Im still dopie ill go on later.


----------



## Lilly123

Congrats Latestarter!

Just wanted to wish u all luck girls.. I am starting IVF this month with ET first week July

Take care all


xxx


----------



## roobie74

Hi Everyone

Sorry I haven't posted in ages, but my Dad has been in hospital twice and then my granddad got taken in aswell !! Work is still horribly busy and in between we've been to a wedding!! Both are Dad and Granddad are ok now Dad has had his gallstones removed and is recovering well, Granddad has a lung infection but has medication and is back at home !!

Anyway Latestarter........I am delighted for you! :happydance:You must be so happy. What great news!! Possible twins eh? That will keep you busy but how exciting if that's the case! Congratulations xx

Everyone else, I'm sorry, but I haven't had time to read all your threads. I hope everyone is doing ok. I will catch up tomorrow when I have a bit of time to myself.

An update on me..... I went to the hosp for my baseline scan this morning - everything ok so I start stimming tomorrow. I have a scan on 8th June and if everything going to plan will more than likely have EC on 10th June. I can't believe how fast these past few weeks have gone. In a couple of weeks I will be in the TWW (fingers crossed [-o&lt; )!!

Right I'd better go. Will catch up with everyone tomorrow.

Roobie xx


----------



## latestarter

Hi everyone

Dilek - 5 eggs is more than enough. Can't wait to hear the fertilization report. My fingers are crossed for you.

Mrs. T - I'm sorry about your Mum. I hope she is better soon. Best of luck with egg retrieval tomorrow - send a report when the drugs wear off!

Roobie - Hi. Nice to see you back. Very cool to start stimming. What are you taking? 

Brambletess - How are you feeling? I hope everything is going well.

Pixie - OMG you test soon. Its Friday night here (Vancouver) so you may have already tested. My baby vibes are headed your way. 

Tanya - Hi Tanya. When do you start down regs? What kind of protocol are you taking? Will you be stimming soon?

I don't have much to update. Just trying to relax and not over analyze every single twinge. 

I can't wait to hear your updates! My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Mrs T

Thanks latestarter, am excited. I'll come online as soon as I can with an update. 
My mums still in hopsital, the drs are trying to work on a diagnosis. 
:hug:


----------



## Lilly123

Hi

I start birth control tomorrow, down reg injection 9 June and start Gonal F 19 July.. good luck girls... xxxxxx:hug:


----------



## Mrs T

Hello all :happydance:
Am back from egg collection.....feeling great and am very pround of my 6 eggs!!
:cloud9:So much happier having 6 eggs which is 100% better than last time. Am not as sore as last time either everything feels so much more better and positive too.
So fingers crossed for tomorrows fertility report. [-o<[-o<


----------



## wrightywales

Hello Ladies

How are you all?

Mrs T - Congrats on 6 eggs. Its great that you've got a 100% improvement from last time. Cant wait to hear tomorrows fertility report. Hope your mum is ok :hug::hugs:

Delik - Have you had your fertility report yet?

Roobie - Good luck with stimming let me know how you get on should be following you shortly got my baseline scan on Tuesday cant wait. hope everything is fine and can start stimming asap. 

Well its been hot here the last few days and guess what ...... I've been having the worst hot flushes ever. I'm really gutted because I love going in the garden and sun bathing but its just too much with the flushes so been stuck in the house with all my windows open and the fan on full blast. If there are people around when I start getting a hot flush I'm getting embarrassed now because my friend pointed out to me on Thursday that i go bright red and i start sweating loads. I know i cant help it and its just a side effects of the drugs that i wont have forever but just can't seem to help but get embarrassed over it. Hope its not going to be hot on Tuesday I don't fancy having a hot flush on the train :lol:

Hope you are all well and everything is on track

:hug::hug::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs T

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Oh my god am on :cloud9: 5 of my 6 eggs have fertilised :happydance:

I've to call the clinic tomorrow for a further update and to arrange transfer for Tuesday :happydance:

I can stop crying....happy tears
:hug:


----------



## wrightywales

Mrs t - wow that is brillient news :happydance::happydance: good luck with ET on tuesday:hug::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dilek

Sorry ladies for no personals but i thought i should update you all re im EC.

I had 10 follicles, and there were 5 egss. We had IVF and only 1 fertilised.
I have ET on Monday at 10.30am. The emryologist didnt tell me why the other 4 didnt fertilise which i will be on there case on Monday to get answers.

DH SA was really good last time, i have come to the conclustion its my egg quality at the age of 27 

I am praying our survivor is doing well and ready for us tomorrow.

I hope you all enjoy your weekend


----------



## latestarter

Hi Ladies,

Dilek - Don't despair, I hear stories all of the time about women with one fertilized egg - it gets transferred and they have a beautiful BFP at the end of it. You are so young, that your little embryo is very likely to stick. Good luck with transfer tomorrow. Will you get to see the transfer on the ultrasound? I did and it was amazing. Keep us posted!


----------



## latestarter

Mrs. T - Congrats on 5 fertilized eggies. That is a great response, especially compared to last time. I can't wait to hear how they are doing tomorrow (or do you get an update before transfer). Its so cool that you and Dilek get to go through the 2ww at exactly the same time.

Wrightywales - Ughhh.. Hot flashes. I only had a couple when I was down reg and they were horrible. I sure feel your pain.

Tanya - Excellent to be officially starting your IVF protocol? Do BCP's give you any side effects? I never tolerated them very well.

I'm doing OK. I panic when I feel crampy, and then panic more when I don't! Hate when my breasts hurt and then am scared when I have no symptoms. I'm pretty much as nuts as I was in the 2ww. I'm trying to relax though. Today I have acupuncture (which I did in the weeks leading up to my IVF) so that will help. I haven't been sick or anything, but my stomach has definitely been unsettled this past week, and I have terrible indigestion. But - bring it on I say!

Take care everyone, all my sticky baby vibes are with you!


----------



## Pixie71

Hi All

Mrs T - 5 eggs is great, we had 4 and only two were viable!!! Best of Luck!

Dilek - the clinic told me of a client who had 1 egg that fertilized and it worked, best of luck!

My test was positive! We are now waiting to let the clinic now and find out about what happens next with the hormones I am taking etc.

Feel tired a lot and actually quite irritable too, is that normal??


----------



## Mrs T

Congratulations Pixie thats great news...... you just mentioned it so calmly in your post!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lilly123

There seems to be lots of positivity in here!! Congrats Pixie! Thats fab news!!

FX Dilek and Mrs T for your ET...

Good luck to the rest of u.

I started BCP today.. :witch: is still here so hope she buggers off soon

I am getting so excited for my ICSI now.. with all these positive results.. there is hope!!:hug::hugs:


----------



## latestarter

Doing the :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: for Pixie! 

Congratulations. 

Did you take a home pregnancy test, or have you confirmed it with a blood test yet? My clinic has me doing one blood test, then another a week later to make sure all of the levels are increasing properly. I'm guessing you will be doing something similar?

Let us know the numbers! Congratulations again. My has turned out to be a great month so far!

Mrs. T and Dilek - you guys are next!


----------



## wrightywales

congrats pixie that is great news :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Brambletess

Big Congratulation to Pixie - that is fantastic news!!

Dilek - one is all you need - hope the transfer goes ok! Will be thinking of you.

Wrightwales - typical to be having hot lushes during this heat wave. Oh how we suffer.

Mrs T - I am so happy this round is going so much better for you. Maybe all the preperation paid iff. Good luck fort the transfer, will also be thinking of you. I hope your Mum is doing OK?

Late starter - we should start a thread in first trimester to discuss our symptoms. Think I may do this, this evening, a thread for the IVF first trimesters! I was freaked out by twinges to start with but now they hardly bother me. They are a good sign apparantly as the uterus is stretching and getting ready. I had a couple of small bleeds as well which was massively stressful but we found out what it was and it was nothing. I only have mid bouts of queeziness and light-headedness and only every other day!! Very early on I had bad guts and indigestion but that has improved but not gone away. Everyone is different but I am with you with feeling psotive about symptoms they are all good and a sign you are still pregnant! I am still amazed and so grateful and still well up from time to time as i can't helieve this time has come for me. I honestly doubted it would at times but for years it has been all I ever wanted. :cloud9:


----------



## Brambletess

Does anyome else suffer from hayfever? During IVF and when you are pregnant you are not allowed to take it!!!! I am just a mess in dark glasses with a bright red nose!!


----------



## Dilek

Sorry I have not updated earlier but im really lethargic, all I do is sleep. Im not sure thats the norm but i think its the endo. I really forgot how i use to feel before my zoladex injections. My back hurts, my tummy and also my bowels ouch it hurts to do number 1 and 2. Typicall endo.

Anyways back to the reason for this post.

The FC said that out of the 5 eggs, there were 4 that were immature and not fragmented correctly. They were no good and basically dumped. By law they said they cant even attempt to fertilise them. However I had 1 good egg, a sperm was injected to it and I am glad to report it SURVIVED. Its Perfect its 8 cells and a perfect grade 1. Thats the best embryo anyone could ask for.

I was in tears hearing of this. Our little survivor was put back where it belongs and hopefully we will bring it home one day as a beautiful baby.

FS commented that he was really dissapointed that i had low number of eggs, for 10 folicles i should have had more at least 7. And also of course my eggs are damaged as i predicted. 6 months of uncontrolled endometriosis has done havic to my reproductive system.


----------



## latestarter

Hi everyone!

Mrs. T - how did transfer go. How many made it to transfer? I hope you are feeling ok.

Dilek - I'm so proud of your eggie developing into a lovely embryo. My fingers are crossed for you. The insanity of the tww begins.

Brambletess - I don't have hay fever - but heard it gets worse when you are pregnant. Partially because you can't take much, but also because your membranes are swollen with extra blood circulating in your body. Not sure if that is true or not. I'd love an IVF in 1st tri thread! Count me in if you start it. (I'll go check now!)

I hope everyone else is doing well. Keep us posted!


----------



## Lilly123

HI Girls

Pixie and Latestarter - did you have total bed rest for 3 days post transfer? Some books I read say you must have total bed rest for 3 days....is that true?

xxxxx:hug:


----------



## Mrs T

Good morning ladies.

I couldnt get onto b&b all day yesterday.... oh how I missed it!

So how are all our pregnant ladies.... Brambletess, Latestarter, Pixie...... ? have I missed any more announcements????


Well....... todays my transfer day, am booked in at 2pm. I've no clue what to expect!
I didnt hear from the lab yesterday beacuse they dont disturb the eggs on day 2. BUT am guessing no news is good news. I've to call at 9 to comfirm its going ahead today.... fingers crossed.

Brambletess... I dont have hayfever either but I saw an advert on tv the other day that might be of intrest for you. It was lloyds pharmacy advertising this prob to put up your nose a couple of times a day, looked a drug free thing. I guess its worth looking into!

Tanya.... I've also read about the 3 day rest post transfer, I'm planning to do it from today. My Dh all geared up to run around looking after me!!!!

Dilek.... am still so excited about your perfect embie...... PUPO.......wowowowowow
I'll be joining you today!

Am so glad baby and bump is working today I missed you guys
:hug:


----------



## Mrs T

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
just heard from the lab..... I've got 2 embies for this afternoons transfer :cloud9:
OMG am so happy :happydance:


----------



## Dilek

Pixie71 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Mrs T - 5 eggs is great, we had 4 and only two were viable!!! Best of Luck!
> 
> Dilek - the clinic told me of a client who had 1 egg that fertilized and it worked, best of luck!
> 
> My test was positive! We are now waiting to let the clinic now and find out about what happens next with the hormones I am taking etc.
> 
> Feel tired a lot and actually quite irritable too, is that normal??

Ohh Pixie Congratulations hun :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Maybe baby is the BEST!!!!


----------



## Dilek

QUOTE=Mrs T;2269397]:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
just heard from the lab..... I've got 2 embies for this afternoons transfer :cloud9:
OMG am so happy :happydance:[/QUOTE]

:happydance: YAY for 2 EMBIES:happydance::happydance:

Wohooooo

CAnt wait for the update.


----------



## Dilek

Tanya said:


> HI Girls
> 
> Pixie and Latestarter - did you have total bed rest for 3 days post transfer? Some books I read say you must have total bed rest for 3 days....is that true?
> 
> xxxxx:hug:

Hi Tanya

My clinic said 10 min rest is all that is needed. They advised not to lift anything heavy or not to do streneous activity.

How you feeling?


----------



## Lilly123

Mrs T said:


> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> just heard from the lab..... I've got 2 embies for this afternoons transfer :cloud9:
> OMG am so happy :happydance:

YAY!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lilly123

Dilek said:


> Tanya said:
> 
> 
> HI Girls
> 
> Pixie and Latestarter - did you have total bed rest for 3 days post transfer? Some books I read say you must have total bed rest for 3 days....is that true?
> 
> xxxxx:hug:
> 
> Hi Tanya
> 
> My clinic said 10 min rest is all that is needed. They advised not to lift anything heavy or not to do streneous activity.
> 
> How you feeling?Click to expand...

Im so excited.. and I just cant hide it.. la la la la la ..

Thats how I feel hun.. thanks for the tips.. think I am going to do the 3 day bed rest thing tho.. an excuse to do nothing for 3 days :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Pixie71

Dilek said:


> Tanya said:
> 
> 
> HI Girls
> 
> Pixie and Latestarter - did you have total bed rest for 3 days post transfer? Some books I read say you must have total bed rest for 3 days....is that true?
> 
> xxxxx:hug:
> 
> Hi Tanya
> 
> My clinic said 10 min rest is all that is needed. They advised not to lift anything heavy or not to do streneous activity.
> 
> How you feeling?Click to expand...

I did as little as possible for a week! Didnt want to risk it, was off from work from the friday before eggs taken and for a week after the embryos transferred, was great! I was told gentle walking but no strenuous activity or heavy lifting!

Good luck!


----------



## Pixie71

latestarter said:


> Doing the :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: for Pixie!
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> Did you take a home pregnancy test, or have you confirmed it with a blood test yet? My clinic has me doing one blood test, then another a week later to make sure all of the levels are increasing properly. I'm guessing you will be doing something similar?
> 
> Let us know the numbers! Congratulations again. My has turned out to be a great month so far!
> 
> Mrs. T and Dilek - you guys are next!

Thanks! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Did two tests at home, one they gave us on the friday (1 day early!!!) and a bought one the next day, clinic was closed all over the weekend (bank holiday here). Left a message this morning but no call back yet, I dont know what happens next! Will keep all posted on what happens. I dont know whether it is one or two but had no bleed or initimation that neither had taken, belly a bit bigger already (same with my daughter) and boobs also a bit bigger and a little sore!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp:


----------



## wrightywales

Hello Ladies

hope you are all ok

Mrs T - Good luck with your ET today. Get lots of rest after. :hug::hugs:

Dilek - Hope your getting lots of rest after your ET :hug::hugs:

Well ive just got bk from my baseline scan. Everything is fine so i can start stimming on thursday woohoo. ive got two scans next week wednesday and friday. hopefully EC will be on 15th. OMG its gone so quick. Cant believe in just over 2 weeks I should be in the 2ww


----------



## latestarter

Good Morning All,

Mrs. T - Good luck on Transfer day! How exciting.

Dilek - How are you doing in the 2ww.

Wrightywales - How are you doing? 

Tanya - I rested the day of transfer, and went to work the following day. I don't do much other than sit at work so it wasn't a big deal. And my clinic said to take it easy the day of transfer, and no jogging, aerobics, or other strenuous exercises. I went for a lovely walk along the beach the next day too. But everyone should do what they are comfortable with (or not do as the case may be:rofl:

I'm doing well. I woke up this morning and my breasts are not sore at all. Freaking me out completely. I know- its probably not anything - but I'm really wanting that 2nd blood test to confirm that my levels are rising appropriately. Thursday cannot come to soon.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## wrightywales

hi Latestarter

I'm doing great thanks for asking. Hot flushes are not as bad as they were and still no mood swings well i think i am having happy mood swings. I wake up every morning with a great big smile on my face and been really happy generally which is very strange for me :lol:. start stimming on thursday can't wait 2 jabs a day :rofl:

How are you? 

Put your feet up and relax thursday will soon be here :hug::hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs T

:happydance::happydance:am officially PUPO:happydance::happydance:

Well our embryologisy was impressed, his report was that we got 6 eggs- 1 was immature and was therefor disgarged. The other 5 were injected with sperm, all of them fertilized. SO today we were able to transfer 2 eggs, grade 2 and a 3. The other 3 fertilized eggs still needed to catch up, so they are keeping them in the incubator for 2/3days with the plan to freeze them if they get to Blastocyst stage. Cant believe I had 100% fertilization.... neither could the DR!


----------



## wrightywales

Congrats Mrs T put your feet up and relax now get your hubby to do everything :hug::hugs: xxxxx

bit of a question what does PUPO mean looked on the lingo thing and couldnt find what it means lol


----------



## Mrs T

wrightywales said:


> Congrats Mrs T put your feet up and relax now get your hubby to do everything :hug::hugs: xxxxx
> 
> bit of a question what does PUPO mean looked on the lingo thing and couldnt find what it means lol

Thanks Wrightywales. I've got my hubby waiting on me hand on foot tonight!

PUPO means pregnant untill proven otherwise!


----------



## wrightywales

Mrs T said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Mrs T put your feet up and relax now get your hubby to do everything :hug::hugs: xxxxx
> 
> bit of a question what does PUPO mean looked on the lingo thing and couldnt find what it means lol
> 
> Thanks Wrightywales. I've got my hubby waiting on me hand on foot tonight!
> 
> PUPO means pregnant untill proven otherwise!Click to expand...

ok thanks Mrs T enjoy the rest xxxx


----------



## Dilek

Hiya Ladies

I am 5 days past EC now and I wonder if this is normal. I am extremely tired, just want to sleep all the time and constipation. I think i remember some girls have constipation but the whole sleeping thing, im not sure?


----------



## Pixie71

Hi All

Just got a call from my clinic, I've a scan on 19th June, and continue meds until end 12th week, i've also to take a POAS test each week!! And finally,.......... due date is 4th February 2010!!!!!!!


----------



## Brambletess

Pixie - all sounds good

Dilek - Those my dear sound like pregnancy symptoms but it could be the meds too. I think I had constipation the minute the bean implanted as my guts went hay wire way before I even thought about being pregnant. I didn't think it was odd as put it down to the stress of inpending IVF. Its early days though and make sure you rest rest rest right now!!


----------



## wrightywales

Hello ladies

Hope your all ok 

Pixie - Congrats again. Good luck for your scan on the 19th. Hope i will be following shortly

Dilek - I have heard ladies say they have had them symptons when pregnant. Get lots of rest and put your feet up :hug: :hugs: xxx

Roobie - hope your doing ok with stimming xxxx

Mrs T - hope your keeping your hubby very busy :rofl: enjoy it xxxx

Well i feel fine. Start stimming tomorrow at 9pm omg lol 

Have a few qestions for the ladies who have used menopur in there treatment. Hope you dont mind. How long did you take menopur for? I only have enough for ten days so will that be how long I will take it for? how long before you started feeling the side effects from menopur?

thanks in advanced 

:hug: :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## roobie74

Hi All

Sorry for being such a part time poster, but I have been up the wall over the past week or so. My Dad is going in for ANOTHER op tomorrow, I've been told I will be up for redundancy in the next few weeks and for the first few days of my stimming I was an absolute nightmare. I also don't get home until about 6.45pm during the week and by the time I have walked the pooch and had my tea, I am ready for my bed !!!

Anyway I thought I had better get on here and update. It looks like there has been lots of positive news!! ....

Pixie...CONGRATULATIONS! I am really pleased for you. You must be over the moon!! xxx

Dilek - I hope what you have described are early pregnancy symptoms. Got my fingers crossed for you. Hope you're ok. xx

Mrs T - I'm so glad your embryo transfer went well get plenty of rest and I hope your TWW flies by! Got my fingers crossed for you too! xx

Wrightwales - good luck with the stimming tomorrow. I am on Menopur and also have 10 days worth. The nurse said they will look at my scan on Monday and decide then whether I need to be on it any longer. xxx

I've been stimming for five days now. For the first two days I felt awful. Headaches, feeling sick and NO control over my emotions whatsoever!! I cried all day Monday in work, Tueday was a bit better but I was in a meeting all day and had to concentrate on that. So, I've booked Wed, Thur, Fri as holidays and have spent today doing nice leisurely things. I've walked the dog twice, caught up on my programmes I had on Sky +, had an afternoon nap and done some reading. I'm just about to have a bath and an eary night. The rest has done me good already and I feel alot more relaxed. I've got some niggly pain n my ovaries, but at least I know the drugs are doing their jo!!! I'm at the hospital on Monday for my scan and then, hopefully, I will have egg collection middle of next week!!

Hope everyone is ok.

Roobie xxx


----------



## latestarter

Hi everyone!

Mrs. T - congratulations on your transfer. What great results. When do you know if you have any to freeze?

Dilek - I was definitely constipated, but not tired. Still not tired (worrried about that a bit) - so hopefully that is a great sign for you. When do you test?

Pixie - February 4 is an excellent day! 

Wrightywales and Roobie - good luck with the stimming ladies. Let us know how your first scan goes. And Roobie - I'm sorry to hear about your dad - I hope he recovers soon.

I am freaking out. As usual. My breasts just aren't as sore as they were a week ago - still sore, just not nearly like they were. And I really don't have any other symptoms. Sometimes I feel a bit crampy, and once I was feeling a bit sick - but otherwise I feel fine. My clinic tells me that is normal - and very normal to have symptoms start and stop and there is nothing to worry about. But I can't help it. 

Thankfully I get my bloodtest in the morning so I should know more tomorrow night. Maybe I'll start to relax then - but probably not. ARgh.


----------



## Mrs T

hello Ladies

Hope your all well?

latestarted- good luck with todays bloods. When is your 1st scan??

Brambletess- how are you keeping?

Dilek- hope your not feeling so tired today. Any other signs yet?

Wrightywales- good luck with the stimulation injections....I felt that part went by fast..... cant say that about the 2ww!!

Robbie- Hope your dads doing ok, my mums still in hospital so I know how you feel.... its very difficult not to worry. Glad you've taken some time off to relax it will be doing you the world of good.

Am fine, got a mild twingy cramp thing going on. 
I've just heard from the lab, our 3 remaining embryos have only gone to 8 cells. They should be blastocysts by now so we've been advised that they wont be able to be froozen. 
Poor wee embies :cry::cry::cry:
Am a little sad because it would have been nice to have had back up or as my dh said ''an insurance policy''!! 
But am putting all my focus on my 2 healthy embies on board. :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Dilek

latestarter -Cant wait to hear about your blood test results, im sure everything is fine.

I think my tiredness is realated to my endometriosis, 1 major symptom is tiredness. But hey i feel alot better today. My official test date is 15th july when ill be like 17 days post EC. That seems far doesnt? I think it should be 12th. I so dont want to test early.

I did lose my job, last day is 31st July. Im not too concerned about it. My mother and brother arrive in London on Saturday, (from Sydney, Australia) they are her for 3 weeks. Cant wait. 

Wrightywales and Roobie good luck with your stimming.

Mrs T- what are u upto today. Are you going to explore London today?


----------



## Dilek

Oh Mrs T, we must of been posting at the same time, I missed your post. Im so sorry hun, I know what you mean about having a few frozen ready for next time. But you wont need a next time!!!! We need your PMA back. Sending you a big hug.

You have 2 perfect embies on board, and this cycle has been such a vast improvement to your last. Hang in there girlie, we are going to get our BFPs!!!


----------



## Mrs T

I know (PMA) I wont need any extra embies!!! Especially if its twins this time!!!!


----------



## Pixie71

Hi All

I was told to do a POAS every week, did one today at lunch time and more strong positive line than last friday and saturday!! Yippee, cant want for scan on 19th June, long wait!!!


----------



## Pixie71

Hi All

Just joined baby gaga and got my ticker!
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/fly034ns___.png

Hope this works!
Pixie


----------



## Lilly123

Hi all

what foods / things should i avoid in prep for IVF?

Is it true that i cant have aspartame.. and no diet drinks..


Any supplements I should take beside prenatal vitamin?

Thanks!!


----------



## Mrs T

Mrs T said:


> Yes, my book say's NSAID's/Ibuprofen can interfere with ovulation but paracetomol is safe to use.
> The diet is detoxing the liver so it able to hand the ivf drugs more efficently. The main thing is to cut out caffeine, alcohol, fizzy drinks, salt, processed and sugary foods and smoking... because they prevent the absorbtion of vitamins and mineral that are needed for fertility. Eating healthly, drinking at least 2litres of water daily, eat good proteins approx 60g per day but no red meat.
> Its tough but am at the stage I'd do anything!

Hi Tanya
I've copied an old post from early on in this thread.... hope it gives you a better idea... I am very strict about what I eat at the momment, I do believe it help me this time around. I managed to reduce my FSH from 10.8 to 8.2 since my last ivf cycle.
I got a huge list of what not to and whats good to eat from my fertility book.... its been my bible! its called Fertility and Conception by Zita West £14.99 from her web site. 
As you know prenatal vits are important and so is esential fatty acids.... they help with egg quility.
Hope this helps x


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope your all ok

Well ive just done my first menopur injection omg it stung loads. WOW im at the stimming stage hopefully not long left now. Just hope my ovaries make lots of little good quality eggs. Think i might name my soon to be little hard workers lola left and ronnie right :rofl::lol:

:hug::hugs: to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Mrs T

come on Lola come on Ronnie!!!


----------



## wrightywales

Mrs T said:


> come on Lola come on Ronnie!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

i love it defo keeping them names


----------



## latestarter

No News!

My clinic didn't call me back with my blood test results. ARGGHHHHHH!


----------



## vineyard

latestarter said:


> No News!
> 
> My clinic didn't call me back with my blood test results. ARGGHHHHHH!

Damn! I was so anxious to hear your results. You should call them!


----------



## latestarter

I did! twice and I emailed one of the nurses.

No one called back. Its not really like them, so I'm guessing the lab I went to didn't get the results to them yet. But still - I want to KNOW! NOW! ARghhhhh


----------



## vineyard

latestarter said:


> I did! twice and I emailed one of the nurses.
> 
> No one called back. Its not really like them, so I'm guessing the lab I went to didn't get the results to them yet. But still - I want to KNOW! NOW! ARghhhhh


I want to know too!!! Arghhh!!!


----------



## latestarter

Hi everyone,

This has to be quick 'cause I'm at work. I'll catch up with everyone later. Got my results today - and I'm at 6435 for my second Beta. A good rise for me, and looks like solid singelton numbers (still slightly high) so I'm pretty happy about that. My ultrasound is on June 12. They like it to be 7 weeks (June 15 for me) but they are booked solid that day, so I get to go in a couple of days early.

Now I can obsess about a heartbeat!


----------



## Mrs T

latestarter said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This has to be quick 'cause I'm at work. I'll catch up with everyone later. Got my results today - and I'm at 6435 for my second Beta. A good rise for me, and looks like solid singelton numbers (still slightly high) so I'm pretty happy about that. My ultrasound is on June 12. They like it to be 7 weeks (June 15 for me) but they are booked solid that day, so I get to go in a couple of days early.
> 
> Now I can obsess about a heartbeat!

thats great news..... roll on the 12th then the 13th for my beta bloods :happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope your all ok

Latestarter - that is great news. cant wait to hear how your scan goes on the 12th i also have a baseline scan same day so hope i have lots of follies :hug::hugs:
Mrs T - Good luck for with your beta bloods on the 13th fx :hug::hugs:
 
Well day 2 of stimmimg for me. Had a banging headache today and where I injected yesterday was sore most of the day. I had to role the top of my jeans down so it wasn't pressing on my belly. Starting to feel a little bloated aswell which i hear is a common side effect least i know they are doing something. have felt a little tingling in lola and ronnie so hope they are getting to work :rofl::lol: Cant wait til my scan on wednesday hope everything is fine.


----------



## latestarter

Wow! 

Mrs. T - I'm sure this tww feels like forever for you - but a beta already on the 13th! Woo Hoo. Lots of baby vibes for you.

Wrightywales - Good luck with your baseline scan next week - you are almost there!

Brambletess - I'm so sorry about your Mom's kitty. The loss of a pet is devastating. I hope you and your mom will be ok.

Dilek and Roobie - I hope you are both doing well.

I love hearing everyone's updates - and soon others will join brambletess, pixie and I. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Mrs T

Am half way through the 2ww! 
my little embies should be thinking about implanting by now. I've had some lower abdo cramps and very sensitive nipples!!! am guessing its all down to the progesteron........ its going to be a long week! :dohh:

hope you are all well?
:hug:


----------



## Emmalt

Pixie71 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Mrs T - 5 eggs is great, we had 4 and only two were viable!!! Best of Luck!
> 
> Dilek - the clinic told me of a client who had 1 egg that fertilized and it worked, best of luck!
> 
> My test was positive! We are now waiting to let the clinic now and find out about what happens next with the hormones I am taking etc.
> 
> Feel tired a lot and actually quite irritable too, is that normal??

Congratulations! Really good news.

Mine was a negative I'm afraid. My period started on the Sunday and the test was negative on the Monday. 

Back to the drawing board!


----------



## latestarter

Emmalt I am so sorry that this cycle didn't work for you. :hug:

:bfn: suck completely, and a failed IVF cycle is awful to go through (my first one didn't work either). :hugs: Take good care of yourself for the next little while. 

Have you decided to try another cycle with IVF?


----------



## Mrs T

Oh Emmalt am sorry to hear it didnt work this time :hugs:


----------



## Mrs T

:af::af::af: am getteing really nervous now, I pray the cramps am getting are the little guys getting comfortable. For an hour or so today I got a lot of sharp twinges on my right side. My dh has also noticed by boobes bigger.... only from a far cause they are too sore to touch and (sorry for tmi) but my nipples tingle and throb every so oftern.....Its maybe just from the progesterone.
Oh please oh please dont let it be the :witch: but am scared!


----------



## latestarter

Hi Mrs. T - I had the same symptoms. Cramping, sore/larger breasts - I don't know if its from the progesterone or not. And I was sure I was getting AF and she was coming early. Also - before my BFP the symptoms really calmed down for me - so if that happens don't panic. It ain't over yet.

You're almost there!


----------



## Dilek

This is a very quick post, its been really busy since my mum and brother arrived.

I am 10 days post EC (i think). My bloating has completely gone, slightly sore (.Y.), there still big but i doubt they will get bigger. They have been big since Jan when i started my endometriosis drugs. I have some twinges but im not looking into that. As they could be the endometriosis. My appetite is slowly coming back. 

I think the trigger is out of my system now, I had 3 vials of pengyl. I think the norm is 2. I must say im a bit pessimistic just this minute, but sure ill get my PMA back soon.

Emmalt i am so sorry for you BFN :( 

Hope your all well.


----------



## Emmalt

latestarter said:


> Emmalt I am so sorry that this cycle didn't work for you. :hug:
> 
> :bfn: suck completely, and a failed IVF cycle is awful to go through (my first one didn't work either). :hugs: Take good care of yourself for the next little while.
> 
> Have you decided to try another cycle with IVF?

Hi Latestarter,

Thanks. We will go through another cycle in a few months. They have suggested we try ICSI due to the fact we had such disappointing results after collecting 11 eggs but only one embryo.

They were positive though as I had had so many eggs which is good for a woman of 39.


----------



## Pixie71

Emmalt said:


> Pixie71 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> Mrs T - 5 eggs is great, we had 4 and only two were viable!!! Best of Luck!
> 
> Dilek - the clinic told me of a client who had 1 egg that fertilized and it worked, best of luck!
> 
> My test was positive! We are now waiting to let the clinic now and find out about what happens next with the hormones I am taking etc.
> 
> Feel tired a lot and actually quite irritable too, is that normal??
> 
> Congratulations! Really good news.
> 
> Mine was a negative I'm afraid. My period started on the Sunday and the test was negative on the Monday.
> 
> Back to the drawing board!Click to expand...


Very sorry to hear that! Very disappointing. Better luck next time!


----------



## Pixie71

Mrs T said:


> :af::af::af: am getteing really nervous now, I pray the cramps am getting are the little guys getting comfortable. For an hour or so today I got a lot of sharp twinges on my right side. My dh has also noticed by boobes bigger.... only from a far cause they are too sore to touch and (sorry for tmi) but my nipples tingle and throb every so oftern.....Its maybe just from the progesterone.
> Oh please oh please dont let it be the :witch: but am scared!

Had the same symptons and the pain in right side so bad that I took one paracetemol and then saw the doctor the next day who said it was just a pain and nothing to worry about. I am 6 weeks tomorrow and still get the odd twinge!
Hope all ok for you.


----------



## Brambletess

Just wanted to wish Mrs T and Dilek all the best in the 2ww. I really don't think you can read too much into any symptoms at this stage as IVF drugs confuse things from what i have been told. Just hang in there and the time will be over eventually!! :hug:


----------



## Emmalt

Mrs T said:


> Oh Emmalt am sorry to hear it didnt work this time :hugs:

Thanks Mrs T. It was always a long shot.


----------



## roobie74

Hi everyone

Emmalt - I am so sorry about your news. Hope you are ok. xxxxx

Dilek/Mrs T - Hope your TWW are treating you well and we have another 2 Maybe Baby Pregnancies soon! xx

Wrightwales - how's your stimming going. More importantly how are Lola and Ronnie??!! xx

I had my scan today and I have 5 follies over 10mm and about 4/5 under 10mm. I am having egg collection on Thursday and hopefully some of the smaller follies will have grown by then!! Take my last injection tomorrow YAY!!
I'm so nervous. Today I was panicking that nothing would show up on the scan and now I am panicking that there will be no eggs in the follies!!! I'm off my head I know!! The bit I am most worried about though is the eggs fertilizing!! OH thinks I am possessed and wants to move back in with his Mum hahahaha!!

Hope everybody is ok. 

Roobie xx


----------



## Mrs T

Hello girls :hi:

am at my inlaws now so I've not had much time to post :comp:.

Delik- :dust:I hope you've found your PMA and your feeling good? Are you off work whilst your famility is visiting? Am I remembering right, that your mum knows nothing of the IVF? 
Any temptation to poas????? :muaha:

Pixi- I do hope my symptons are the same as your and we get a good result too! hope your keeping well. :thumbup:

Brambletess- I cant believe you 8 weeks already, how is pregnant life? :baby:

Latestarter- How's you? not long untill your scan bet your excited, I cant wait to here how many!!! :crib::crib::crib:

Wrightywales- How are Lola and Ronnie doing? Looking forward to an update.....I hope they are doing exactly as they are told! :ball:

Robbie-yippee for your final injection...... and even more eggcitement for your egg collection on thursday. You will be fine, dont be nervous. :hug:

Gosh its a busy week for at lots of us...egg collections, ist scans and beta blood tests. Have I missed anything??:headspin:

Well am 7dp3dt and am trying to not sympton spot.... but am failing!! still getting twingy cramps (but calmer today) cant decide if it feels like the :witch:or not. My (.Y.) are bigger my bras struggling to contain them (I hope I can get maternity bras big enough:blush:) and they are so tender and sore. Yesterday evening I was shattered, :sleep:coudnt stop yanning and I went to bed with a headache and woke up with it too:awww: . Am excited :happydance:about my temp chart, its getting higher and higher:winkwink:..... so what do you think girls.... good signs????
last but least I was very naughty this morning :muaha:I POAS...... and there was one very bright line but a faint one too!!!!! 
was I wrong to do it this early???? I'd think that my trigger shot is out of my system it was 12/13days ago.
I did it because my dh is returning :plane: to Doha today so he wont be with me :huh:when I get my blood results, I wanted share something with him. 
I'm not jumping about with excitement yet as I dont know weather to believe it! 

feel free to slap me!!! :trouble:


Wow sorry for the long post!!!


----------



## wrightywales

Hello Ladies

hope your all well

Emmalt - So sorry it didnt work for you hun. hope your ok:hug::hugs: xxxxx
Roobie - Good luck with EC on thursday fx u get lots of eggs. Hopefully wont be far behind your. How many days of stimming have you done? How many scans did you have after starting stimms? im booked in for 2 :hug::hugs: xxxxx
Mrs T/Deilk - Hope your getting lots of rest in the 2ww. cant wait to hear your results Good luck and fx :hug::hugs: xxxxx
Brambletess - Hope your and bump Are ok :hug::hugs: xxxxx

Well lola and ronnie are very sore so hope they are doing what they should be :rofl: got a scan tomorrow so will find out more then. 
Not liking the injections now as my belly is sore and im bloated. feel like im going to pop :rofl: 
I hate it because i cant wear my jeans and thats all i wear everyday :lol: 
Cant wait until i finish my injection i will be so happy :happydance:

Wll good luck ladies cant wait to hear how your all getting on :hug::hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Pixie71

wrightywales said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> hope your all well
> 
> Emmalt - So sorry it didnt work for you hun. hope your ok:hug::hugs: xxxxx
> Roobie - Good luck with EC on thursday fx u get lots of eggs. Hopefully wont be far behind your. How many days of stimming have you done? How many scans did you have after starting stimms? im booked in for 2 :hug::hugs: xxxxx
> Mrs T/Deilk - Hope your getting lots of rest in the 2ww. cant wait to hear your results Good luck and fx :hug::hugs: xxxxx
> Brambletess - Hope your and bump Are ok :hug::hugs: xxxxx
> 
> Well lola and ronnie are very sore so hope they are doing what they should be :rofl: got a scan tomorrow so will find out more then.
> Not liking the injections now as my belly is sore and im bloated. feel like im going to pop :rofl:
> I hate it because i cant wear my jeans and thats all i wear everyday :lol:
> Cant wait until i finish my injection i will be so happy :happydance:
> 
> Wll good luck ladies cant wait to hear how your all getting on :hug::hugs: xxxxx

There are jeans called Not Your Daughters Jeans that pamela scott sell, they are expensive but they have this stretch stuff in the front of it in the denim that helps them to flatten down the tum but are very comfy with bloated period tummies so you could try them, you also have to go a size smaller than you currently are, so as a 12 I would get a 10 which feels good!


----------



## Brambletess

Going to write a longer post tomorrow to all you lovely girlies but just wanted to quickly respond to Mrs T.

Will not get too excited either BUT a line is a line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! there will not be a line if there is not HCG. And you have to be pregnant to get HCG. It is early days so will not leap about yet and go mad but I am so excited for you. I feel all emotional :hug::hug:


----------



## Mrs T

Thanks Brambletess..... am holding back on the excitment just now!!!!!


----------



## Dilek

Mrs T said:


> Hello girls :hi:
> 
> am at my inlaws now so I've not had much time to post :comp:.
> 
> Delik- :dust:I hope you've found your PMA and your feeling good? Are you off work whilst your famility is visiting? Am I remembering right, that your mum knows nothing of the IVF?
> Any temptation to poas????? :muaha:
> 
> Sorry for the me post, but thought i would update with whats going on with me. Mrs T u are right, its going to take 15 days for the trigger shot to leave my body. Friday is the earliest I can test. I am so scared to test, but im not sure, i might give in and test on sat or sunday. I dont have my PMA back, I am real snappy at everyone, been like that since yesterday. My clothes fit me again, besides some kgs i have put on. The only symptoms i have is sore nipples, i think (.Y.) are shrinking, I have some dry skin around my mouth and chin and my lips are really dry. But I am drinking water. Ohh and the diaherria has returned. Some cramping but again could be endo related
> 
> I am so sorry girls for not doing personals, its really hectic here. I leave my house at 8am and run around London all day. Dont have me time.
> 
> I hope everyone is feeling well, all pregnancies are going well, injections are not hurting to much, hope all impending scans going to great and Mrs t WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO you are pregnant. WOOPP WOOPPPP:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## latestarter

:happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp:

Congratulations Mrs. T - a line is a line is a line! I hope it just gets darker for you in a couple of days.

Dilek - you are next! And don't worry about having symptoms go away. Mine did too - completely. But they came back recently and as far as I know I'm still pregnant!


----------



## wrightywales

Hello Ladies

Hope your all well

Just a quick updates on Lola and Ronnie

Ronnie has 15 follies the little hard worker

Lola has 11 follies but they are smaller than ronnie's hope they catch up 

got another scan on friday so will know more then

i was so shocked when the nurse was counting them. when she got to 15 i was like great 15 altogether then she said no just from the right. omg hope theres lots of grade A quality eggs in them follies :rofl: they had a little trouble finding lola think she was playing hide and seek :rofl:


----------



## roobie74

Hi All

Mrs T - FAB news another MayBe Baby pregnancy!!!!! - hope you are ok. xxx

wrightywales - WOW 26 follies, that's great!!! Lola and Ronnie keep up the good work! I stimmed for 10 days and took my HCG yesterday.

Well I am going in for my egg collection tomorrow, it's at 11.30am. I didn't have too many follies on my scan, about 5 or 6 and a few other smaller ones. I was really dissapointed as I thought there would be more, but I am hoping to get about 8-10 eggs as I have had 2 more menopur and my HCG shots since my scan. As they say though, it only takes one......

Sorry for the quick post, but I've not long come in and I've got to go and pack my little bag for the hospital tomorrow and try and get some sleep!!

Hope all you other ladies are ok.

I will keep you posted on how the EC goes.

Love Roobie xx


----------



## roobie74

Mrs T - I forgot to ask....how is your Mum? xx


----------



## wrightywales

roobie74 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Mrs T - FAB news another MayBe Baby pregnancy!!!!! - hope you are ok. xxx
> 
> wrightywales - WOW 26 follies, that's great!!! Lola and Ronnie keep up the good work! I stimmed for 10 days and took my HCG yesterday.
> 
> Well I am going in for my egg collection tomorrow, it's at 11.30am. I didn't have too many follies on my scan, about 5 or 6 and a few other smaller ones. I was really dissapointed as I thought there would be more, but I am hoping to get about 8-10 eggs as I have had 2 more menopur and my HCG shots since my scan. As they say though, it only takes one......
> 
> Sorry for the quick post, but I've not long come in and I've got to go and pack my little bag for the hospital tomorrow and try and get some sleep!!
> 
> Hope all you other ladies are ok.
> 
> I will keep you posted on how the EC goes.
> 
> Love Roobie xx

I hope im gonna be doing HCG shot on saturday

good luck with EC tomoz fx they get lots of eggs :hug: :hugs: cant wait to hear how you get on xxxxxxx


----------



## roobie74

Thanks wrightywales. Am pretty nervous but hope to report good news tomoz. xxx


----------



## Dilek

roobie74 said:


> Thanks wrightywales. Am pretty nervous but hope to report good news tomoz. xxx

Goodluck Hun for tomorrow, we will be thinking of you.


----------



## Pixie71

Hi All

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev034pr___.png

Am getting bigger and bigger already, and clothes are starting to get tight! Cant wait for the scan to know if its one or two!


----------



## Mrs T

OMG OMG am pregnant!!!:cloud9::happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::shock:
I got my :bfp: on a digital test this am :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Mrs T

Good luck on your EC Robbie, my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## wrightywales

Mrs T said:


> OMG OMG am pregnant!!!:cloud9::happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::shock:
> I got my :bfp: on a digital test this am :cloud9::cloud9:

Congratulations Mrs T :happydance::happydance::happydance: 
Another My Be Baby :bfp: :hug::hugs:
Cant wait to see if this group has any more :bfp:

Hope i get my :bfp: in a few weeks

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Brambletess

Good luck Roobie and Wrighywales, following your progress avidly.

Mrs T - FANTASTIC NEWS! I am so happy for you :cry::happydance::cry:
welcome to rollorcoaster!

Pixie - could well be twins as its quite early to be changing shape, might just be bloating though. Good luck with early scan.

I am doing well, no morning sickness to speak of, just extreme tiredness and emotions. Yesterday my DH called me a nag and i saw red and I came very close to hitting him. That is not like me AT ALL and it really worried me. Saw midwife yesterday and it was ok but when i told her have put on a kilogram she said 'oh really, most women loose weight, don't you have morning sickness?' it kind of worried me that she seemed surprised. Not everyone has it and it is completely normal. And actually my friend had severe morning sickness and put on loads oif weight as she was constantly eating stodgy food to combat it. She just wasn't one of those women who puts you at ease with worries. She was nice though. Next stress now is the nuchal scan as if we come out high risk for downs, have to do cvs testing as my DH is refusing to go ahead with a downs pregnancy. So anyway, the stress DOES not end with the BFP girls! 

Love to you all.


----------



## Mrs T

roobie74 said:


> Mrs T - I forgot to ask....how is your Mum? xx

Thanks for asking Robbie. My mums still in Hospital, bit worrying really. The Dr's have not got a diagnosis yet. Am going to Aberdeen next week to visit and spend some time with her before I fly back to Doha.


----------



## roobie74

Congratulations Mrs T your pregnant!! - that's great news. Am really pleased for you!! Also, I hope your Mum get her diagnosis soon and starts to get better.

Well I had my EC and am dissapointed that I only got 3 eggs. I'm 34 and knew I wouldn't have loads but I was hoping for at least 5 :shrug:
Anyway the hospital are phoning us tomorrow to let us know how many have fertilized. So hopefully all three???

I'm on a bit of a downer at the moment and don't hold out any hope, maybe I will feel better once we have the fertility report.

Roobie xx


----------



## latestarter

Hello Everyone!

Mrs T - Congratulations again! Has it sunk in yet. I still don't quite believe that I'm pregnant either. Woo Hoo!!!!

Dilek - How are things going hun? When do you test, I'm thinking it must be soon?

Brambletess - when is your Nuchal scan scheduled for. I'm sure everything is fine - but I understand the anxiety. I haven't stopped worrying since I got that BFP. Its nuts.

Roobie - Congratulations on 3 eggs! Praying they grow big and strong for you. When is transfer?

Wrightywales - Good luck with the scan on Friday. I hope Ronnie and Lola are working hard for you!

Pixie - I'm also really bloated. I don't think its baby yet for me. When is your first scan?

I'm doing well. I have my scan tomorrow afternoon, so I'm feeling pretty nervous. I get to find out how many I've got going, and hopefully that everyone is doing fine. I so badly want that to be over. I'm stressing out about it quite a bit, and trying hard not to. Yikes.


----------



## wrightywales

Hello Ladies

Hope your all feeling ok

Latestarter - Good luck wth your scan tomorrow:hug::hugs:
Roobie - That is great news 3 little eggs cant wait to hear fertility report tomorrow:hug::hugs:
Mrs T - Hope your getting lots of rest and hope your mother gets better soon :hug::hugs:
Dilek - Hope everthing is ok with you :hug::hugs:

Well ive got another baseline scan tomorrow. Hope they are going to tell me that i finish my injections on saturday. The menopur makes my belly really sore and i cant sleep at night. i always sleep on my belly and wake up everytime i lay on it ouch!!!!


----------



## Mrs T

Robbie- you 3 eggs will do just fine.... keep positive.......I know its hard. Looking forward to hearing the fertility report tomorrow xx

Am still in shock with todays result, but am just sad my dh his back in Doha.... we should be together sharing this exciting day. Once I did the test this morning I sent him a text saying ''Good morning Daddy!'' he then call me back, he was so happy. He's been tingling all day and has not been able to concentrate on his work. We're keeping the news to ourselves untill be get the beta result, then we'll tell the family.
I just want to tell the world am bursting with this news inside me!!!


----------



## roobie74

All 3 eggs have fertilised :yipee::yipee::yipee:

I am so delighted and relieved!!

I am going in tomorrow at 1.15pm to have 2 embies put back in!!

Thanks for all your support girls :hug:

Wrightywales - how did your scan go??

Roobie xxxx


----------



## Brambletess

FANTASTIC NEWS Roobie :happydance: Its quality not quantity that counts!! wishing you all the best for tomorrow!!!

Wrightwales - Hope it is all going well.

Mrs T - Hope your mother gets better. Will be thinking of you both.
no date yet for Nuchal scan, will put ticker on as soon as i get a date. Got a holiday booked the week i should be having it so thinking it will be either the 6th or 9th July. So glad I have a holiday coming up as pregnancy is quite tiring when you work full time and commute. I AM NOT COMPLAINING THOUGH!!! I have it easy compared to some and also extreemly glad to be pregnant!

:hug:


----------



## wrightywales

Hello Ladies

Roobie - that is great news. Good luck with ET tomorrow :hug::hugs:

Well my scan made me really sore today. Been walking like a crab :lol: Have to stay on menopur for a few more days follies still not big enough. The biggest was 12.5. What size are they surpose to be? Never thought to ask :dohh: Got another scan on monday. Hope she doesnt make me this sore on monday. I was a little sad when she said your gonna have to come back for a scan on monday and to carry on with my injections. Injections are really hurting in my belly now just wanna stop them. The nurse told me not to worry to much cos theres more of a chance for me to get more eggs in them follies.

Hope everyone is ok :hug::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## latestarter

Roobie that is fantastic news. Good luck on transfer day.

Wrightywales - sorry your still sticking yourself, but good to get mature eggs. And slowly growing ones are usually mature ones so that is a good thing. My clinic triggers when they are about 18 - 20 mm.

My scan is this afternoon. I'm soooooooooo nervous. I just want to see a sticky bean with a heartbeat, and so worried that I won't. I have no reason to be worried - but of course am. I think its hard when you go through this route to get PG to believe that its actually happened after so much heartache to get there. But I'm sure all is well and I'll be posting later this afternoon with good news.


----------



## wrightywales

latestarter said:


> Roobie that is fantastic news. Good luck on transfer day.
> 
> Wrightywales - sorry your still sticking yourself, but good to get mature eggs. And slowly growing ones are usually mature ones so that is a good thing. My clinic triggers when they are about 18 - 20 mm.
> 
> My scan is this afternoon. I'm soooooooooo nervous. I just want to see a sticky bean with a heartbeat, and so worried that I won't. I have no reason to be worried - but of course am. I think its hard when you go through this route to get PG to believe that its actually happened after so much heartache to get there. But I'm sure all is well and I'll be posting later this afternoon with good news.

Good Luck with your scan hope everything is fine. cant wait to hear how many youve got :hug::hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## roobie74

wrightywales said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Roobie - that is great news. Good luck with ET tomorrow :hug::hugs:
> 
> Well my scan made me really sore today. Been walking like a crab :lol: Have to stay on menopur for a few more days follies still not big enough. The biggest was 12.5. What size are they surpose to be? Never thought to ask :dohh: Got another scan on monday. Hope she doesnt make me this sore on monday. I was a little sad when she said your gonna have to come back for a scan on monday and to carry on with my injections. Injections are really hurting in my belly now just wanna stop them. The nurse told me not to worry to much cos theres more of a chance for me to get more eggs in them follies.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok :hug::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks - will keep you posted on how ET goes.
I know it's a pain (literally!) to keep stimming, how many menopur injections have you had? I had 11 and although I only got three eggs they all seem to be good eggs. Hopefully by Monday you will be ready to take your HCG shot and then it' all systems go! :hugs: Roobie xxx


----------



## roobie74

Thanks Latetstarter - good luck with your scan, let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## wrightywales

roobie74 said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies
> 
> Roobie - that is great news. Good luck with ET tomorrow :hug::hugs:
> 
> Well my scan made me really sore today. Been walking like a crab :lol: Have to stay on menopur for a few more days follies still not big enough. The biggest was 12.5. What size are they surpose to be? Never thought to ask :dohh: Got another scan on monday. Hope she doesnt make me this sore on monday. I was a little sad when she said your gonna have to come back for a scan on monday and to carry on with my injections. Injections are really hurting in my belly now just wanna stop them. The nurse told me not to worry to much cos theres more of a chance for me to get more eggs in them follies.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok :hug::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Thanks - will keep you posted on how ET goes.
> I know it's a pain (literally!) to keep stimming, how many menopur injections have you had? I had 11 and although I only got three eggs they all seem to be good eggs. Hopefully by Monday you will be ready to take your HCG shot and then it' all systems go! :hugs: Roobie xxxClick to expand...

They have given me enough til sunday which will be my 11th day. I hope they will be ready monday. feeling very full down there :rofl:


----------



## roobie74

wrightywales said:


> roobie74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies
> 
> Roobie - that is great news. Good luck with ET tomorrow :hug::hugs:
> 
> Well my scan made me really sore today. Been walking like a crab :lol: Have to stay on menopur for a few more days follies still not big enough. The biggest was 12.5. What size are they surpose to be? Never thought to ask :dohh: Got another scan on monday. Hope she doesnt make me this sore on monday. I was a little sad when she said your gonna have to come back for a scan on monday and to carry on with my injections. Injections are really hurting in my belly now just wanna stop them. The nurse told me not to worry to much cos theres more of a chance for me to get more eggs in them follies.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok :hug::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Thanks - will keep you posted on how ET goes.
> I know it's a pain (literally!) to keep stimming, how many menopur injections have you had? I had 11 and although I only got three eggs they all seem to be good eggs. Hopefully by Monday you will be ready to take your HCG shot and then it' all systems go! :hugs: Roobie xxxClick to expand...
> 
> They have given me enough til sunday which will be my 11th day. I hope they will be ready monday. feeling very full down there :rofl:Click to expand...

Ha ha - know what you mean. I looked as if i had swallowed a beach ball :rofl:
xxx


----------



## wrightywales

roobie74 said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roobie74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies
> 
> Roobie - that is great news. Good luck with ET tomorrow :hug::hugs:
> 
> Well my scan made me really sore today. Been walking like a crab :lol: Have to stay on menopur for a few more days follies still not big enough. The biggest was 12.5. What size are they surpose to be? Never thought to ask :dohh: Got another scan on monday. Hope she doesnt make me this sore on monday. I was a little sad when she said your gonna have to come back for a scan on monday and to carry on with my injections. Injections are really hurting in my belly now just wanna stop them. The nurse told me not to worry to much cos theres more of a chance for me to get more eggs in them follies.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok :hug::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Thanks - will keep you posted on how ET goes.
> I know it's a pain (literally!) to keep stimming, how many menopur injections have you had? I had 11 and although I only got three eggs they all seem to be good eggs. Hopefully by Monday you will be ready to take your HCG shot and then it' all systems go! :hugs: Roobie xxxClick to expand...
> 
> They have given me enough til sunday which will be my 11th day. I hope they will be ready monday. feeling very full down there :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha - know what you mean. I looked as if i had swallowed a beach ball :rofl:
> xxxClick to expand...

haha init :rofl::rofl::rofl: really does feel like im going to pop like a balloon :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Dilek

:hi: My May be Baby Buddies

I couldnt last anymore and I had to do a HPT. I am 14 days post EC and 16 days post trigger shot. Our little survivor has made it.... We got a :bfp::bfp::bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am on :cloud9: and in complete shock, all my eggs were really bad and this one was perfect. I am glad to announce I am cautiously pregnant. OMG thats a scary thought.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thank you for all your support.

Dilek


----------



## Dilek

roobie74 said:


> All 3 eggs have fertilised :yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> I am so delighted and relieved!!
> 
> I am going in tomorrow at 1.15pm to have 2 embies put back in!!
> 
> Thanks for all your support girls :hug:
> 
> Wrightywales - how did your scan go??
> 
> Roobie xxxx

Roobie that is great news wohoooooooooooo


----------



## wrightywales

:hugs:


Dilek said:


> :hi: My May be Baby Buddies
> 
> I couldnt last anymore and I had to do a HPT. I am 14 days post EC and 16 days post trigger shot. Our little survivor has made it.... We got a :bfp::bfp::bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am on :cloud9: and in complete shock, all my eggs were really bad and this one was perfect. I am glad to announce I am cautiously pregnant. OMG thats a scary thought.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thank you for all your support.
> 
> Dilek

Congratulations Dilek that is great news take it nice and easy now :hug::hugs:
:happydance::happydance::happydance: 

this seems to be the group to be in lots of :bfp:. hope we have lots more

good luck ladies xxxxxx


----------



## roobie74

Dilek said:


> :hi: My May be Baby Buddies
> 
> I couldnt last anymore and I had to do a HPT. I am 14 days post EC and 16 days post trigger shot. Our little survivor has made it.... We got a :bfp::bfp::bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am on :cloud9: and in complete shock, all my eggs were really bad and this one was perfect. I am glad to announce I am cautiously pregnant. OMG thats a scary thought.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thank you for all your support.
> 
> Dilek

OMG Dilek what fantastic news. CONGRATULATIONS!! Another Maybe Baby - Isn't it amazing how many people in this group have become pregnant?!! I hope I'll be joining you in 2 weeks time!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months.

Love Roobie xxxxxx


----------



## akcher

CONGRATS Dilek!! great news, so happy for you!


----------



## Dilek

roobie74 said:


> Dilek said:
> 
> 
> :hi: My May be Baby Buddies
> 
> I couldnt last anymore and I had to do a HPT. I am 14 days post EC and 16 days post trigger shot. Our little survivor has made it.... We got a :bfp::bfp::bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am on :cloud9: and in complete shock, all my eggs were really bad and this one was perfect. I am glad to announce I am cautiously pregnant. OMG thats a scary thought.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thank you for all your support.
> 
> Dilek
> 
> OMG Dilek what fantastic news. CONGRATULATIONS!! Another Maybe Baby - Isn't it amazing how many people in this group have become pregnant?!! I hope I'll be joining you in 2 weeks time!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Love Roobie xxxxxxClick to expand...

This is the best group i ever joined hehehe. Definately i cant wait to hear your results in 2 weeks. Its still hasnt hit us, and we are trying not to get to excited. I still keep thinking maybe its a false positive and its the trigger shot still in my system. :dohh: I cant wait for Monday now.


----------



## Dilek

wrightywales said:


> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Dilek said:
> 
> 
> :hi: My May be Baby Buddies
> 
> I couldnt last anymore and I had to do a HPT. I am 14 days post EC and 16 days post trigger shot. Our little survivor has made it.... We got a :bfp::bfp::bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am on :cloud9: and in complete shock, all my eggs were really bad and this one was perfect. I am glad to announce I am cautiously pregnant. OMG thats a scary thought.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thank you for all your support.
> 
> Dilek
> 
> Congratulations Dilek that is great news take it nice and easy now :hug::hugs:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> this seems to be the group to be in lots of :bfp:. hope we have lots more
> 
> good luck ladies xxxxxxClick to expand...

Wrightywales comon keep the trend going. Its amazing that there is so many of us going through IVF together. Cant wait to hear your results. Sorry for all the moaning this week, its been tough but im back to silly Dilek now :rofl:


----------



## Dilek

latestarter said:


> Roobie that is fantastic news. Good luck on transfer day.
> 
> Wrightywales - sorry your still sticking yourself, but good to get mature eggs. And slowly growing ones are usually mature ones so that is a good thing. My clinic triggers when they are about 18 - 20 mm.
> 
> My scan is this afternoon. I'm soooooooooo nervous. I just want to see a sticky bean with a heartbeat, and so worried that I won't. I have no reason to be worried - but of course am. I think its hard when you go through this route to get PG to believe that its actually happened after so much heartache to get there. But I'm sure all is well and I'll be posting later this afternoon with good news.

Hey hun, how did the scan go? Cant wait to hear the results. :hugs:


----------



## latestarter

Well ladies I'm back from my scan.

We saw two heartbeats!!! Twins!!! OMG! OMG! OMG!

So here is the scoop. The first sac was nice and large. You could see the yolk sac, the bean, and the heartbeat. It measured 6 weeks 4 days (exactly where I am at), and I could even hear a heartbeat. She said it looked perfect.

The second sac was much, much harder to see. It looked to be smaller than the other sac, but you could see the yolk sac and a heartbeat. But it was too far away to measure anything. So it could look smaller because it is smaller and lagging behind - not as healthy. Or it looks smaller because it is farther away. The heart beating was a good sign though.

So, I go back in 2 weeks for another scan to see if the 2nd sac is viable or not. She just couldn't tell.

I am thrilled to bits. First that there is one strong embie with a beating heart growing in its happy sac. And secondly, that I might have twins. However this turns out I'll be happy. But for now....

I'm pregnant with twins. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dilek

WOHOOOOOOOOO Latestarter its twins, WOW what great news. You must be looking forward to your scan in 2 weeks time, its going to fly by.


----------



## latestarter

Oh No!

Dilek I posted before I read your post.


CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm so excited for you! 

What is your next step? I guess beta results? Will you go in right away? Keep us posted.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Dilek

latestarter said:


> Oh No!
> 
> Dilek I posted before I read your post.
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm so excited for you!
> 
> What is your next step? I guess beta results? Will you go in right away? Keep us posted.
> 
> :hug::hug::hug:

Thats ok hun, you seen your babies heartbeats. That must be amazing.

I have my beta test on Monday morning and find out the result later in the afternoon. But I couldnt resist and I bought some more HPTs and I will test on Sunday. I still have this small idea that the trigger shot might be in my system. It really hasnt hit me yet.


----------



## vineyard

Latestarter, I'm so excited to have a twin pregnancy buddy!!!


----------



## Lilly123

Congrats Dilek and Mrs T!!!! Fab Fab news!!!!!:hugs:

Congrats Latestarter om the twins!!! What a positive outcome for May IVF.. lets hope the June thread can have as many good results..

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hug:


----------



## roobie74

Latestarter - CONGRATULATIONS ON THE TWINS!! Am delighted for you!! :hug:

Roobie xx


----------



## CurlySue

Feel guilty that I kind of backed off this group because I was just scared of becoming 'part of' anything, but I am so happy for all the pregnant people who have gone through IVF.

Had follicle scan yesterday, Egg Collection on Monday. I had 16 follicles, which is less than I had hoped but they were apparently all perfect, mostly, ranging up to 22mm ("Oh, that's a big one" the nurse said!) Collection scheduled for 12.30 but will probably be later than that due to Monday being a busy day. 

i only hope that a few LTTC get some good news this next two weeks.

Not even sure if I am allowed to post in here now since I backed out early on for fear of being someone left behind :s Its just a scary process.


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

Latestarter - WooHoo TWINS congratulations i am really happy for you another may be baby pregnancy :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :hug::hugs: 

hope i will be following you all in a few weeks if my follies will get growing bigger

Curlysue - That is brill 22mm my biggest so far is 12.5mm so have to continue on menopur for a while longer. how many days did you do menopur for? Good luck with egg collection on monday. i got baseline scan at 11.30 on monday too hope i get some good news. of course your welcome here every1 is :hug::hugs: 

Dilek - i hope i keep the trend going :lol: hope all this discomfort and pain will be worth it. :hug::hugs: 

Well Im feeling ok today. Not as sore down there as yesterday:rofl: im gettig ded nervous about my scan on monday incase they say i still have to do the injections. Getting sick of doing them. my buserelin really hurt this morning think my belly trying to tell me its had enogh :rofl: does anyone know how long you can take menopur for? 

hope everyone else is ok

anita xxx


----------



## CurlySue

That was on Day 9 Wrightywales so have finished with Menopur now. They were all over 10mm anyway which is good. She said there were some other ones that she was not counting because they were less than 10mm but I know all of my 16 that she counted were above that.

Good luck for your baseline scan. I only had one scan. What dosage of Menopur are you on?


----------



## roobie74

Hi everyone

Well, I am officially PUPO !!:happydance:

I have had two "perfect, lovely" embryos transferred. The embryologist said that the 3rd embryo was a "bit erratic", so they are not going to freeze it. I'm just happy that I have two healthy embryos on board and am gonna look after them the best I can!! I take the pregnancy test on Fri 26th June, so say your prayers for me please ladies!!

Curly sue - don't feel guilty. Good luck for your EC on Monday - keep me posted! xx

Well, I am off to put my feet up !!!

Roobie


----------



## wrightywales

CurlySue said:


> That was on Day 9 Wrightywales so have finished with Menopur now. They were all over 10mm anyway which is good. She said there were some other ones that she was not counting because they were less than 10mm but I know all of my 16 that she counted were above that.
> 
> Good luck for your baseline scan. I only had one scan. What dosage of Menopur are you on?

im in 150iu of menopur they were on about putting the dosage up but when they found 26 follies she changed her mind


----------



## Mrs T

hello all

wow theres so much happening this week!!! All good news.... the Lucky Maybe babys

My beta levels 121 comfirmed my pregnancy:bfp:...... :happydance:
I had my first panic, last night and this am I spotted. It was old brown blood and only when i wiped, its stopped now..... I was so worried. Brambletess you words are so true..... I've just got on the pregnancy roller coaster!!!![-o<[-o<

Dilek...:cloud9: congratulations again xxx ps where have you been all day? did you leave your phone at home!!!! 

a HUGE Congratulations to Latestarted.....twins wow thats amazing:baby::baby:

Robbie Yah for PUPO..... hope the 2ww is kind to you:hugs:

Wrightywales, your all most there, Lola and Ronnie have been working hard.:thumbup:

:hug:


----------



## vineyard

Congratulations to all of you ladies for your :bfp:s!


----------



## latestarter

Good Morning Everyone!

How is everyone doing today? 

Dilek - Did you get your beta results yet? Can't wait to hear.

Roobie - Congrats on being PUPO! I was terrible in my last 2ww so not one to give advice, but I hope it goes by really, really fast.

Mrs. T - great Number! Do you have another beta or an early scan scheduled? Your spotting sounds normal to me and nothing to worry about. 

Wrightywales - Lola and Ronnie are still working hard for you eh? You'll have to reward them with something (I'm thinking a nice spa treatment) when you get through this. Hang in there - you are almost home.

Pixie - How are you doing? How did your scan go?

Curly Sue - You are most welcome to come and post here whenever you like. Our journey's are all different and we each cope with ltttc in our own way. Just know we are all pulling for you!

I'm doing well. Still mulling over the possible twins things over and over in my mind. It certainly changes my plans (especially financially) but I'm NOT complaining... just planning. And really, I won't know how the 2nd one is doing for a couple of weeks. So just sending both embryo's strong healthy vibes until my next scan. I can't believe I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow. It seems to drag on so slowly, but at the same time I'm halfway through first tri! Wow!

:hug:all!


----------



## Dilek

Hi everyone,

How is everyone? Hope you all enjoyed your weekend.

Latestarter - I cant believe your half way through 1st tri, that went so quick. Im sure financially things will work out, they always do. We stress about things but then somehow it all works out.

Roobie - congratulations on being PUPO. Isnt it amazing not having to do any injections anymore. Sending you positive vibes.

Wrightywales - in regards to your question re menapur and how long u can be on it. I think i have read some girls have been on it for 3 weeks. I am sure that wont be your case. Cant wait to hear your good news and the trend keeps going.

Curleysue - welcome back to the thread and congrats to your follicle numbers.

Mrs T - Can you believe we both got BFPs, im still in shock.

My Beta test is Tomorrow and i find out 4pm. SIlly nurses always make us wait. I did a clearblue digital test this morning and it was a BFP. It feels more real now, and excitement is settling in.


----------



## Pixie71

Hi All

Congrats to all on the BFPs and twins etc, good luck to all on the 2ww etc.
Sorry I havent been on line much, my scan is this friday and am so excited and nervous. My pregnancy tests all had very faint lines but I have had no period so I can only be positive until the scan on friday, its all very nerve wrecking.


----------



## roobie74

Thanks Pixie and Good Luck for your can on Friday :hugs: xxx


----------



## CurlySue

Well, I'm back from collection. Got 11 eggs. Hoping at least some of them become embryos <3333


----------



## wrightywales

CurlySue said:


> Well, I'm back from collection. Got 11 eggs. Hoping at least some of them become embryos <3333

Wow 11 thats is great. Hope i get that many. Cant wait to hear fertility report :hug::hugs: xxxx


----------



## Dilek

Pixie and Curlysue thats great news.

Today is the Official Test Date. The FC confirmed my pregnancy via urine test and I had my blood test done as well. Its come back at 137!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

I am now OFFICIALLY PREGNANT :baby:.


----------



## wrightywales

Hello Ladies

Hope everyone is ok and getting lots of rest

Well had my scan this morning and my follies are ready. Woohoo way to go Lola and Ronnie you've done a brillient job xxxxxxx. Do my last injection tomorrow at 8.30pm got EC thursday morning 8.30am. Hopefully have ET on saturday if my little eggies fertilise. So all my worrying over the weekend was for nothing. Lola and Ronnie just needed a few extra days to finish the job :rofl:. They found a few extra follies today but they are to small. all together they said theres 17 follies that are about the right size. biggest were 18mm. woohoo just hope i get about the same amount of eggs as curlysue.


----------



## latestarter

wow, there is all sorts of good stuff happening here!

Pixie - it is a great sign to have no spotting or bleeding. And I don't know that how faint or dark your test is really makes a difference. If you are really concerned you should ask your Dr. to do a blood test to get a beta level. That would tell you a lot more than a pee stick will. And would likely alleviate your anxiety a bit. Positive thoughts your way.

CurlySue - Woo Hoo - collection is done. I can't wait to hear how fertilization goes. My fingers are crossed.

Dilek and Mrs. T - Great Betas guys. Do you go for a second beta? I had to wait a whole week for mine.

Roobie - how goes the 2ww?

Wrightywales - Yay to Lola and Ronnie! I hope collection is nice and easy for you. 

I'm doing well. The twin thing is mulling over in my head pretty much constantly. And I can't believe I have to wait 2 weeks to confirm that all is well. Ughhh.... In the meantime I'm having a day with very little symptoms. It has constantly come and gone. And when I have a day like today, I'm usually freaked out for most of it. I will learn to enjoy it, I will!!!

Have a great night everyone. Can't wait to read everyone's reports soon.


----------



## Lilly123

just wanted to say congrats on all the BFPs and good luck for those about to have EC, ET and in 2WW!! 

U girls have given all of us in June thread so much hope!!!

xxxx:hugs:


----------



## CurlySue

More BFPs.

Congrats to all. 

One in three, eh?


----------



## Dilek

Pixie71 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Congrats to all on the BFPs and twins etc, good luck to all on the 2ww etc.
> Sorry I havent been on line much, my scan is this friday and am so excited and nervous. My pregnancy tests all had very faint lines but I have had no period so I can only be positive until the scan on friday, its all very nerve wrecking.

OMG How did I miss this post. Congratulations Pixie. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

Hello Ladies

hope every1 is ok

Well just done my last buserelin injection 1 more jab to go woohoo

Did any1 have any side effects off pregnly? have to take it 8.30 tonight cant wait.


----------



## Pixie71

wrightywales said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> hope every1 is ok
> 
> Well just done my last buserelin injection 1 more jab to go woohoo
> 
> Did any1 have any side effects off pregnly? have to take it 8.30 tonight cant wait.

No side effects, but was told to prepare the injections 15 mins in advance as it has to be done at the exact time given! Good luck!


----------



## roobie74

Good Luck Wrightywales - I didn't have any side effects from pregnyl but by that stage I think all my nerves were shot!!! Good Luck for wednesday.

Roobie xx


----------



## Pixie71

Any one feel cold or got headaches, I have, dont remember feeling like this with my daughter, mind you, she is 12.5 years old now! Its just weird cos all the others in the office have t-shirts on and I have 3 layers on and still feel cold! Dont feel like drinking tea or coffee, dont mind the smell, its just the thought of it! Also orange squash is making me feel sick too! Dont know what to eat or drink at the moment and dont want to go with out eating because of the embryo(s). Am excited about Friday and really hope that at least one of the embroyos worked, I take it that if they hadnt I would have got my period now, am starting to feel scared and excited, is this normal!


----------



## roobie74

Pixie - Don't know much about the cold symptoms, but scared and excited sounds normal to me!!! Only 3 more days until scan, nearly there now...... :hugs:

Dilek - Congratulations on being Officially Pregnant :hugs:

Latestarter - 2WW not too bad, feel on a bit of a downer today but am ging to try and cheer myself up with some chocolate!!

Hope everyone else is good

Roobie xxxx


----------



## CurlySue

Ten eggs fertilised. They will not transfer until Thursday or Saturday. Not sure what makes them decide this, really!!!!

Ten, though. OMG.


----------



## roobie74

CurlySue said:


> Ten eggs fertilised. They will not transfer until Thursday or Saturday. Not sure what makes them decide this, really!!!!
> 
> Ten, though. OMG.

YAY!!:yipee::wohoo::thumbup::happydance:

Am so pleased for you hun xxxxxxx


----------



## Brambletess

Roobie - waiting always sucks so be kind to yourself. Wishing you lots of luck.

Wrightywales - Good luck with the final injection, that must feel good. Can't wait to hear how naby you get.

Curley Sue - BIG CONGATS on the fertilisation report. Your eggs must be really good quality. Sounds like they may be hoping to get a blastocysts? they have a better chance of impanting. Plus the less you will have to wait after ET. :happydance:

Pixie - I felt cold too, which puzzled me as thought you were supposed to feel warmer. Must be all the stuff going on in your body sapping your energy. I have been in cardi when all colleagues are in vest tops. Your symptoms are all good signs - good luck for Friday!!

Mrs T - Hope you are doing ok, sure that bit of blood was just old implanting blood. very normal. When mine implanted it caused quite a large bleed area that showed up on the scan.

I am having scary times again. More brown mucas and period like feelings. Rang up Early Preg Unit and they just want me to wait and see and won't scan for time being. I am guessing if they scaned everyone with slight bleeding they would have no rest. They reassured me its not alarming at this stage and could be just phantom period as the timings coincide. I did have some brown mucus a month ago. Trying not to worry too much as i went into blind panic at the start, convincing myself it was ectopic as my tubes are a mess and that did not come to pass. My boobs aren't as sore today but symptoms do come and go and they are always less sore when I am lying down more. Roll on NT scan.


----------



## Brambletess

Pixie - Had some headaches too - so again all sounds normal. I have had food aversions and vague queasiness when tired or hungry but nothing else. Every pregnancy is different too and your body is 12 years older than the last time. That could make a difference too.


----------



## CurlySue

Thanks Bramble. I think they are looking to see which of the ten are the 'best' so to speak as many eggs do arrest after Day 3. They are phoning me on Thursday, which will be Day 3, and might transfer that day but I am actually hoping for a Day 5 transfer. Have done some research and the implantation rate is so much higher then.

So glad that they fertilised. Was so worried that none would.


----------



## Pixie71

CurlySue said:


> Ten eggs fertilised. They will not transfer until Thursday or Saturday. Not sure what makes them decide this, really!!!!
> 
> Ten, though. OMG.

Wow thats fantastic, really hope it goes well for you!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Brambletess

Curley Sue - its a lovely feeling knowing they fertlised, that you and OH's egg and sperm can combine. It feels magical when that happens. I know for some its normal but when you you have waited over 2 years for this to happen you worry it might not. Here's hoping you get some blastocysts.


----------



## Lilly123

Congrats Curley Sue on excellent fertilization!!!!! Fab fab news!!

good luck

xxx


----------



## wrightywales

CurlySue said:


> Ten eggs fertilised. They will not transfer until Thursday or Saturday. Not sure what makes them decide this, really!!!!
> 
> Ten, though. OMG.

that is great news :hug::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wrightywales

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Well did my last injection 25 mins ago cant believe it 35 hours 35mins and counting till egg collection omg omg omg. Cant believe how fast its gone since my very first buserelin injection. 31 days later and I'm done with the jabs. Lola and Ronnie have done a brilliant job. Cant wait to find out how many eggs they have made

Curlysue - 10 out of 12 is great. hope mine fertilize as good as yours.:hug::hugs:xxxx


----------



## CurlySue

wrightywales said:


> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Well did my last injection 25 mins ago cant believe it 35 hours 35mins and counting till egg collection omg omg omg. Cant believe how fast its gone since my very first buserelin injection. 31 days later and I'm done with the jabs. Lola and Ronnie have done a brilliant job. Cant wait to find out how many eggs they have made
> 
> Curlysue - 10 out of 12 is great. hope mine fertilize as good as yours.:hug::hugs:xxxx

Feels so nice to get the last one out of the way doesn't it? I got stuck in the mindset that I never wanted to do it all again. Hopefully we won't have to.


----------



## wrightywales

CurlySue said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Well did my last injection 25 mins ago cant believe it 35 hours 35mins and counting till egg collection omg omg omg. Cant believe how fast its gone since my very first buserelin injection. 31 days later and I'm done with the jabs. Lola and Ronnie have done a brilliant job. Cant wait to find out how many eggs they have made
> 
> Curlysue - 10 out of 12 is great. hope mine fertilize as good as yours.:hug::hugs:xxxx
> 
> Feels so nice to get the last one out of the way doesn't it? I got stuck in the mindset that I never wanted to do it all again. Hopefully we won't have to.Click to expand...

yes it really does. can get up in the morning and dont need to inject woohoo and my belly finely gets a break :rofl:. looking forward to EC now it cant come soon enough.


----------



## Mrs T

Hi Girls 
Sorry for being so quiet of late! 
All is well with me..... just so tired 90% of the time. The spotting I had at the weekend has stoped and the realisation of being pregnant is slowly sinking in. I must admit am at a bit of a loss now, its hard to explain how I feel..... I think its because am missing my DH and we've not seen each other to celebrate our wonderfull news. I've still got 5 sleeps before were together again! The other factor is the continuation of waiting game, yes I've got passed the 2ww and I'm so thankfull to be pregnant but am now finding the next wait hard too! My clinic in London would have done another beta this week and scan around the 3rd July but I've left London and am up in Scotland visiting my mum untill the 22nd June. I would have loved another test this week just for my peace of mind. So in otherwards I just want to get back to Doha so we can have a ''Mini T'' progress report! I did read that you can often feel at a loss after IVF simply because your no longer busy with clinic appts scan and injections, I think thats whats up with me. I keep thinking OMG am pregnant but what happens next!!!!! 
I cant wait to settle down and be able to enjoy my pregnancy with my dh:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

So any way sounds like everyone is doing well, I've got a lot of news to catch up on:hug:


----------



## Pixie71

Hi All

I had some spotting yesterday which really scared me, the doctor and the clinic say its ok and have had none since, went straight to bed at 5pm last night and only got out to go to the loo, am down stairs since 1pm, not doing much, just on facebook etc!
Mrs T congrats on the result, hope all goes well, I have my scan on friday and cant wait!


----------



## wrightywales

Hello All 

Hope your all ok 

Well feeling very nervous about tomorrow. Less then eleven hours and the EC will be over and done with. oooooo i wonder how many little eggies my two brilliant girls have made for me. Cant wait to find out. Hope i feel ok after. Was ill after anaesthetic.

Well i will let you all know how its gone on as soon as i get home.

:hugs::hug: xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs T

Good luck for tomorrow...... big day for lola and Ronnie xxx


----------



## tashy100

wrightywales said:


> Hello All
> 
> Hope your all ok
> 
> Well feeling very nervous about tomorrow. Less then eleven hours and the EC will be over and done with. oooooo i wonder how many little eggies my two brilliant girls have made for me. Cant wait to find out. Hope i feel ok after. Was ill after anaesthetic.
> 
> Well i will let you all know how its gone on as soon as i get home.
> 
> :hugs::hug: xxxxxxx

Hope it went really well for you xx


----------



## wrightywales

Hello ladies

Hope your all ok

Well i got back at 3pm. Ronnie and Lola have done a brilliant job. 
Got 21 eggs:happydance::happydance::happydance:
where as for me not doing so good. im in pain. its hard to get comfy and hurts everytime i move. was really ill after collection they kept me there for hours til i stopped being sick. they think i am borderline OHSS hope im not cos will have to wait 3 months for ET. they are going to fone tomorrow let me know how many have fertilised and weather we are going ahead with a fresh transfer or if i have to wait and have frozen transfer in 3 months times :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## wrightywales

Curlysue have you found out yet when you are having ET? xxxx


----------



## Brambletess

Wrightwales - Sweatheart, how awful for you! I hope you start to recover soon. What will they base decision on for OHSS and 3 month transfer? will it depend on how you feel tomorrow? Lots of :hug: I think it really is an individual thing isn't it. I guess kicking out all those eggs has taken its toll. BUT WOW what an enormous amount of eggs!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## latestarter

Wrightywales - Congratulations 21 eggs is amazing! I hope they all fertilize for you. I'm sorry about the OHSS - but if you do have it, its important to wait until it goes away before you transfer your embryo's. Its really dangerous, and it gets worse if you are pregnant. NOT FUN! So, I'm sorry you may have to wait, but in the end you'll know you have some amazing embryo's just waiting for you to get better. My fingers are crossed you don't have it though and can transfer your embies in a few days! 

Pixie - how did your scan go?

CurlySue - Let us know how transfer goes for you!

Brambletess, I hope the bleeding goes away, or is just from the blood clot from before. I'm sure that is what it is. Waiting is just terrible.

I'm very impatiently waiting to confirm that both my embies are settling in nicely - and I still have over a week before my next scan.


----------



## wrightywales

Brambletess said:


> Wrightwales - Sweatheart, how awful for you! I hope you start to recover soon. What will they base decision on for OHSS and 3 month transfer? will it depend on how you feel tomorrow? Lots of :hug: I think it really is an individual thing isn't it. I guess kicking out all those eggs has taken its toll. BUT WOW what an enormous amount of eggs!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

thanks

Yes it depends on how i am today. Dont feel as sore as yesterday and dont have any ohss symptoms so far so hopefully it will be ok. Hubby been keeping a close eye on me all night. Cant wait for the call to see how many have fertilized. Id be happy with 2 for fresh transfer and and a few for the freezer. They said transfer could be on Sat Mon or Tues. I'm hoping for Tues so my body can recover properly. Its amazing How different i feel from 24 hours ago. it still feels tight and uncomfortable but no where near as bad as yesterday. i can nearly stand up straight and was able to get some sleep which i think has helped. we found out yesterday were down fot ICSI aswell which has never been mentioned to us at any of our apppointments.

hope yuor all ok and will let you know as soon as a get fertility report :hug::hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dilek

wrightywales said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Hope your all ok
> 
> Well i got back at 3pm. Ronnie and Lola have done a brilliant job.
> Got 21 eggs:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> where as for me not doing so good. im in pain. its hard to get comfy and hurts everytime i move. was really ill after collection they kept me there for hours til i stopped being sick. they think i am borderline OHSS hope im not cos will have to wait 3 months for ET. they are going to fone tomorrow let me know how many have fertilised and weather we are going ahead with a fresh transfer or if i have to wait and have frozen transfer in 3 months times :cry::cry::cry:

WOW 21 eggs hun, that is great :happydance:. Im praying they all fertilise and ET goes ahead in the next few days. Did they advise you anything for the OHSS? Is drinking loads of fluids and rest what they advised.


----------



## wrightywales

Dilek said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies
> 
> Hope your all ok
> 
> Well i got back at 3pm. Ronnie and Lola have done a brilliant job.
> Got 21 eggs:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> where as for me not doing so good. im in pain. its hard to get comfy and hurts everytime i move. was really ill after collection they kept me there for hours til i stopped being sick. they think i am borderline OHSS hope im not cos will have to wait 3 months for ET. they are going to fone tomorrow let me know how many have fertilised and weather we are going ahead with a fresh transfer or if i have to wait and have frozen transfer in 3 months times :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> WOW 21 eggs hun, that is great :happydance:. Im praying they all fertilise and ET goes ahead in the next few days. Did they advise you anything for the OHSS? Is drinking loads of fluids and rest what they advised.Click to expand...

thanks yes gotta have lots of rest and drink at least 3 liters of water a day and am allowed to take paracetamol as well if needed. haven't noticed any symptoms just think they are being cautious cos of the amount of eggs more than anything


----------



## Brambletess

ICSI is good as all of the eggs wil be fertilised, we were down for that as well, even though my DH boys are borderline. They just do it now if there is even the slightest question of sperm quality. Will be thinking of you today and I guess you will be on full sofa duty. :hugs:


----------



## Brambletess

Latestarter - I think the bleeding must be from the clot, it makes total sense. Its away from the placenta or it was anyway and that allows the blood to pass out of the vagina a lot easier. Clots usually dissolve and sometimes they just are absorbed into the body and sometimes they cause a bleed. It can go on for days, weeks. I just have to assume that. My frined who had IVF and is three months ago bled a bit too at that start but she was told IVF is more evasive on the body and means bleeding from cervix is more likely. Just so you know if you ever get any. Lots of people bleed its very common but no less stressful. Good luck for your scan, can't wait to hear whats happening. :hug:


----------



## wrightywales

Brambletess said:


> ICSI is good as all of the eggs wil be fertilised, we were down for that as well, even though my DH boys are borderline. They just do it now if there is even the slightest question of sperm quality. Will be thinking of you today and I guess you will be on full sofa duty. :hugs:

Yes on sofa duty :rofl: with my laptop and hubby running around after me. he has been brilliant through all of this. he was pacing up and down yesterday he didnt know what to do.


----------



## wrightywales

hello Ladies

just had the call out of 21 eggs 14 were useable 11 have fertilized. got 7 in the freezer and they kept 4 out. got transfer tomorrow 10.45 cant believe im gonna be PUPO this time tomorrow woohoooooooooo :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## CurlySue

wrightywales said:


> hello Ladies
> 
> just had the call out of 21 eggs 14 were useable 11 have fertilized. got 7 in the freezer and they kept 4 out. got transfer tomorrow 10.45 cant believe im gonna be PUPO this time tomorrow woohoooooooooo :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

That is fantastic news. Out of that 4 they will probably choose the one or two front runners. 

The ones that were unusable, they were probably immature. Like they say, the ovary is only meant to produce 1 or 2 eggs per cycle. Did they say how many they are transferring?


----------



## wrightywales

CurlySue said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> hello Ladies
> 
> just had the call out of 21 eggs 14 were useable 11 have fertilized. got 7 in the freezer and they kept 4 out. got transfer tomorrow 10.45 cant believe im gonna be PUPO this time tomorrow woohoooooooooo :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> That is fantastic news. Out of that 4 they will probably choose the one or two front runners.
> 
> The ones that were unusable, they were probably immature. Like they say, the ovary is only meant to produce 1 or 2 eggs per cycle. Did they say how many they are transferring?Click to expand...

i opted for 2 but she said depends on quality. hope i do have 2 put back better chance of geting my:bfp:


----------



## wrightywales

curlysue hope your gettin lots of rest in your 2ww. good luck with it all. fx it works for you :hug::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxx

im not far behind you


----------



## CurlySue

wrightywales said:


> CurlySue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> hello Ladies
> 
> just had the call out of 21 eggs 14 were useable 11 have fertilized. got 7 in the freezer and they kept 4 out. got transfer tomorrow 10.45 cant believe im gonna be PUPO this time tomorrow woohoooooooooo :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> That is fantastic news. Out of that 4 they will probably choose the one or two front runners.
> 
> The ones that were unusable, they were probably immature. Like they say, the ovary is only meant to produce 1 or 2 eggs per cycle. Did they say how many they are transferring?Click to expand...
> 
> i opted for 2 but she said depends on quality. hope i do have 2 put back better chance of geting my:bfp:Click to expand...

Good luck either way.

To be honest, I don't understand why they are freezing seven for you now. They told me they would only freeze high quality blastocysts with a high probability of success and that "if they froze every divided embryo the freezers would be full to the brim". Your embryos are not even at two or three cells as of now. Plus, how do they know which of the 11 are going to be the 'front runners' if some hav already been put in the freezer?

Don't mean to ask too many questions or come across as strange but this utterly confuses me. I had as many embryos as you, almost. 10. They kept all 10 out in the lab to see which of the 10 were the best. They let them all develop and then watched to see which ones were the strongest, which is what they said they would do during the Patient Info evening. Did they explain why they did not follow this procedure with you? Is it that yours have all over-achieved and there is nothing to choose between, do you think?


----------



## wrightywales

CurlySue said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurlySue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> hello Ladies
> 
> just had the call out of 21 eggs 14 were useable 11 have fertilized. got 7 in the freezer and they kept 4 out. got transfer tomorrow 10.45 cant believe im gonna be PUPO this time tomorrow woohoooooooooo :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> That is fantastic news. Out of that 4 they will probably choose the one or two front runners.
> 
> The ones that were unusable, they were probably immature. Like they say, the ovary is only meant to produce 1 or 2 eggs per cycle. Did they say how many they are transferring?Click to expand...
> 
> i opted for 2 but she said depends on quality. hope i do have 2 put back better chance of geting my:bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck either way.
> 
> To be honest, I don't understand why they are freezing seven for you now. They told me they would only freeze high quality blastocysts with a high probability of success and that "if they froze every divided embryo the freezers would be full to the brim". Your embryos are not even at two or three cells as of now. Plus, how do they know which of the 11 are going to be the 'front runners' if some hav already been put in the freezer?
> 
> Don't mean to ask too many questions or come across as strange but this utterly confuses me. I had as many embryos as you, almost. 10. They kept all 10 out in the lab to see which of the 10 were the best. They let them all develop and then watched to see which ones were the strongest, which is what they said they would do during the Patient Info evening. Did they explain why they did not follow this procedure with you? Is it that yours have all over-achieved and there is nothing to choose between, do you think?Click to expand...

Havent got a clue thats something for me to ask them tomorrow isnt it


----------



## CurlySue

> Havent got a clue thats something for me to ask them tomorrow isnt it

You could do. Just ask them why they didn't leave all 11 embryos out to see which ones were the best to transfer. A lot of embryos arrest at the 2-4 cell stage so they normally like to have the strongest embryos to transfer, which is usually evident around the 2 day stage (i.e. the day for transfers). They left ours an extra day because there were so many embryos and they could not choose a clear winner without seeing which ones stood out. I just wonder why they froze yours before they got to that stage of cell division without looking at them as potential 'transferees' so to speak. 

Utterly baffling, really, how they treat different people differently. The ones they put back for you will most likely be fine but it is very confusing, that. Totally conflicts what they told me only yesterday. Now I'm wondering if they SHOULD be freezing my embryos or why they did not freeze them on Day 1 like they are doing for you. After all, they were all still dividing then.


----------



## akcher

Girls, wishing you lots of :dust: for your cycle. Been popping in here now and then to check progress.

wrightywales: with my cycle, they grew the embryos to day 5. On the day of ET out of the 10 that fertilized, 5 was developing normally. 3 were grade A. We decided to transfer 2 and freeze 3. It is a bit odd that they would freeze so soon.


----------



## CurlySue

akcher said:


> Girls, wishing you lots of :dust: for your cycle. Been popping in here now and then to check progress.
> 
> wrightywales: with my cycle, they grew the embryos to day 5. On the day of ET out of the 10 that fertilized, 5 was developing normally. 3 were grade A. We decided to transfer 2 and freeze 3. It is a bit odd that they would freeze so soon.

I am wondering whether something has been misunderstood, which is why its a good idea that she is going to ask them about it tomorrow since they explicitly told me they would not freeze anything but viable blastocysts. Out of my 10 embryos, 2 simply stopped growing after 2 days. 4 more were slower than normal. What if they'd kept those four for me and froze the rest? I'd have four slow, non viable embryos to transfer and two that were going to arrest at 2 or 3 cells in the freezer. 

Acher, good that you got to freeze some. Didn't need to though, going on your ticker :happydance:


----------



## Pixie71

Dear All

I had my scan at 12.54 and was told I had one baby, of which we saw the heartbeat. There was an empty sac where the other embryo was but that it had not taken, it was done by ultrasound scan. When I got home at 3pm I had a fresh bleed, and we went to the local hospital, the bleed did stop and they scanned me and said that the baby was fine and we saw the heartbeat again, and she also said that I could expect more bleeding which I am currently. Has anyone else experienced this or heard of anyone who has had this? I am very nervous about this and really wish that they had kept me in to observe over night! The bleed is not too heavy and I dont have much more than a little cramp! When the second scan was done I couldnt see the empty sac which earlier had been right near the baby, I presume that it is the empty sac falling away, the SHO did say that it was unlikely for me to loose the other baby but I am so nervous now as the bleed has started again!


----------



## CurlySue

Sorry about your experience, Pixie. I think that it is normal. Knew of a person who had this same thing, pregnant with twins, lost one, bled whilst that one was spontaneously miscarried and then once that was all through with the bleeding stopped. I suppose there is not really anything that they can do to observe you, love, to be honest. That's why they sent you home. The only thing they can do is tell you to keep an eye on the bleeding and to return to them if there is any pain.

ps my friend was fine. She did not lose the second twin. She was just told to take it easy for a few weeks afterwards and went back for a further scan to ensure that there was nothing left behind.


----------



## Pixie71

Thanks Curlysue, my partner got our clinic out of hours whilst I was on line and the nurse is going to call me back!


----------



## latestarter

Hi girls,

I am at work and should not be posting.:rofl:

Anyway, Wrightywales I just wanted to let you know that my clinic froze my 3 embryos on day 3 as well. They told me that when there were some obvious front-runners, it is best to freeze them early because they have better pregnancy rates that way. The others, the ones they were not so sure about, they kept in culture to divide to see how they were doing. They didn't make it to freeze. So you are not alone, and I think different clinics have different lab enviornments so different methods that work for them. I was surprised as well, but that was the information I was given.

Pixie - I'm sorry you are bleeding. My Dr. told me to expect that it might happen with twins. Its called vanishing twin syndrome. Sometimes you bleed the other one away, and sometimes it just gets reabsorbed into your body. But they told me the other baby would be fine if it happened. I hope your clinic calls you back and reassures you. The second scan was certainly reassuring! 

OK - gotta actually do work today!


----------



## Pixie71

Thanks again to Curlysue and Latestarter, my clinic rang me and the person who scanned me was the caller! She reassured me as per what both of you have said and I think the bleed is subsiding now. I am going to lay low all weekend! Plenty of DVDs to watch! I have a scan booked for monday morning so should see that all is ok, either of you know how long the bleed may last?
Thanks again for the support, it means a lot to me.


----------



## wrightywales

:cry::cry::cry: im really stressing now these eggs are my only chance of a child i cant afford to go private and because i live in wales only get 1 round of ivf/icsi. what if they have ruined them freezing them so early. what im i gonna do if they have:cry::cry: cant believe ive been stress free until now

Latestarter they have frozen my 1 day old embies not 3 day old 

i really am worrying. been sitting here crying for 1/2 hour thinking the worst


----------



## latestarter

Wrightywales, Please don't stress out too much. :hug: I'm sure your clinic does whatever has worked best for them when it comes to timing the freezing of embryo's. Remember, they WANT you to get pregnant, and want to do everything they can to give you the best possible chance. Every clinic and every RE does things differently, and maybe your clinic is doing something new that they have found works better for them. 7 frozen embies is fantastic, I'm sure, IF you need them, some of them will make it to a day 3 or day 5 transfer for you. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## latestarter

Curlysue - are you and wrightywales at the same clinic?


----------



## Brambletess

Hey Wrightywales
I hope you are feeling better by now. I expect they froze so many and so early as they survive the thawing better at this stage and they were half expecting to have to do a 3 month transfer due to OHSS. There is a really good chance your 4 will develop well so no need to worry. Try not to think to many steps ahead right now and stay positive. Good luck today they know what they are doing x also with so many on ice you have a fighting chance of affording to transfer them back in the future for further attempts for a second child!


----------



## Brambletess

Hey Pixie
I have also had some bleeding due to a blood clot. My clot at 6 weeks looked like a second sac but was probably caused by implantation. I am now 10 weeks and have now been spotting for a week. Its the clot dissolving and I have been told it could last a while. Its so stressful and I really feel for you. I am sure with you its the second embryo, often the body rejects a second embryo and IVF makes you body more sensitive to bleeding. Just don't worry about the bleeding and even if it continues for a while. Brown is best too as its just body clearing it out. Take care and rest up if possible x


----------



## wrightywales

latestarter said:


> Curlysue - are you and wrightywales at the same clinic?

yes me and curlysue got to the same clinic

not feeling as stressed after a good sleep but still worrying abit but i will ask questions while im there today as they will have the best answers.

thanks latestarter and brambletess :hug::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxx

gotta get my PMA back i think :rofl: 

will let you know how it goes and what they say when i get back ok


----------



## CurlySue

latestarter said:


> Curlysue - are you and wrightywales at the same clinic?

Yes, and that is why none of it makes sense to me. Because if that is what they ARE doing for her then that is completely the opposite of what they told me on Thursday. They phoned me the day after collection too and said "you have 10 perfectly fertilised eggs" - why did they not freeze six for me at this stage, like they said they would for Wrightywales or the one that was 'good' on day 1 for my friend? And why won't they freeze my 8 cell and 9 cell embryos until they reach Blastocyst because "that's all they will allow in their freezers"? They explained the reasons for this were because they would end up with 10 eggs for each person they treated and there simply is not enough space. They told a friend of mine it was because if they are not viable, divided embryos it is unfair to give people false hope. They clearly lied to me if they are willing to freeze day 1 embryos.

Like I said, I'm just utterly confused. I'm half tempted to ring them and ask them why they did that for one person and not for me and my friend because if nothing else, it doesn't seem fair that some people get six or seven embryos at exactly the same stages as mine were put on ice when I was told that was not permitted. Mine had not arrested at that point. The lady on the phone said it herself. They were 'perfect'. 

Wasn't meaning to worry you, Wrightywales, and I hope all goes well and you don't NEED those frozen embryos but it just seemed to me that it was one rule for one, another for somebody else, and that is beginning to drive me mad with this hospital. Questioning everything, now. Nothing they EVER say makes sense.


----------



## wrightywales

hi every1 

hope your all well

im fine now no need to worry. i had to many eggs was 1 thing she said and they would of grown them to 3 day if they could but there would of been no1 there as no1 works there on a sunday so was easier for them to freeze them at 1 day. they say its better that way so i worried and cried for nothing. so got 7 in freezer already, got 2 on board and 2 they are leavng for a couple more hours and if they look ok they are going to freeze them too. woohoo im PUPO here comes the long 2ww .......... BRING IT ON :rofl:


----------



## Pixie71

Hi All

The bleeding stopped at 11.30 last night and had no more since, feel very hormonal and weepy still but more confident that this little one will survive, resting up, am still in my pyjamas and the other half is hard at work, has done the shopping and is now spring cleaning! Will let you all know how I get on on monday morning! Good luck on the 2ww wightywales!


----------



## chocci

wrightywales said:


> hi every1
> 
> hope your all well
> 
> im fine now no need to worry. i had to many eggs was 1 thing she said and they would of grown them to 3 day if they could but there would of been no1 there as no1 works there on a sunday so was easier for them to freeze them at 1 day. they say its better that way so i worried and cried for nothing. so got 7 in freezer already, got 2 on board and 2 they are leavng for a couple more hours and if they look ok they are going to freeze them too. woohoo im PUPO here comes the long 2ww .......... BRING IT ON :rofl:

Hey hun,

Good luck and fingers crossed for :bfp:

I dont understand why your hospital told you noone works on a sunday?? Most Fertility departments are round the clock, they have to look after embies 24/7 and do egg collections and transfers as and when any womans body is ready??? Are you sure thats right? Did they say why they froze so early too and decided to leave 2 others out to grow, why not freeze then all early or leave all of them to grow? Sounds a bit odd? My clinic will only freeze day 3 unless there is OHSS and no other alternative and they have to be the BEST quality too.... 

Take care hun and fingers crossed for the embies on board xx


----------



## wrightywales

chocci said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> hi every1
> 
> hope your all well
> 
> im fine now no need to worry. i had to many eggs was 1 thing she said and they would of grown them to 3 day if they could but there would of been no1 there as no1 works there on a sunday so was easier for them to freeze them at 1 day. they say its better that way so i worried and cried for nothing. so got 7 in freezer already, got 2 on board and 2 they are leavng for a couple more hours and if they look ok they are going to freeze them too. woohoo im PUPO here comes the long 2ww .......... BRING IT ON :rofl:
> 
> Hey hun,
> 
> Good luck and fingers crossed for :bfp:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont understand why your hospital told you noone works on a sunday?? Most Fertility departments are round the clock, they have to look after embies 24/7 and do egg collections and transfers as and when any womans body is ready??? Are you sure thats right? Did they say why they froze so early too and decided to leave 2 others out to grow, why not freeze then all early or leave all of them to grow? Sounds a bit odd? My clinic will only freeze day 3 unless there is OHSS and no other alternative and they have to be the BEST quality too....
> 
> Take care hun and fingers crossed for the embies on board xxClick to expand...

they left 4 out for fresh transfer then transfered 2 today. the hewitt centre is not open on a sunday for any1 to check on them. if it was i would of had my transfer on sunday also but that would be hard with no1 there. they said they would of prefered to do a 3 day transfer but nothing they can do about my bodys timing. it defo not open on a sunday cos opening days in my book says mondays to saturday. ive written everything they told me in my other post theres nothing else i can say but all hospitals are gonna be different and patients treatment is gonna be different.

The Hewitt Centre

Unit Opening times

Monday - Friday - 08:15 to 16:45 and Saturday - 08:00 to 13:30


----------



## CurlySue

I'd just love to know why they didn't tell me I had too many eggs fertilised. If I had been treated in the same way I'd have 6 embryos on ice, rather than potentially none. Best quality, most developed, they said. Freezer isn't big enough for anything more. But then, I suppose I have to think positively and think that the front runners were transferred, the two that stood out of of all of them. It does give the better chance but leaves nothing for freezing.

Nothing makes sense any more...

As for it being closed, the unit is closed for visitors and patients, yes, but the laboratory HAS to stay open. These embryos need round the clock care, 24 hours a day, which is why they have people working shifts. What about the people who have egg collection on a Saturday? Are their embryos just left unattended on Sunday because nobody works? How pissed off would you be if you were one of those?

Like I said...nothing about this hospital makes sense.


----------



## CurlySue

Pixie71 said:


> Hi All
> 
> The bleeding stopped at 11.30 last night and had no more since, feel very hormonal and weepy still but more confident that this little one will survive, resting up, am still in my pyjamas and the other half is hard at work, has done the shopping and is now spring cleaning! Will let you all know how I get on on monday morning! Good luck on the 2ww wightywales!

Just keep your feet up and think positive.


----------



## Pixie71

Good luck Curly Sue , the 2ww will fly by!
Have been doing nothing at all, but will have a shower shortly and that will be the extent of the excitement today!


----------



## wrightywales

CurlySue said:


> I'd just love to know why they didn't tell me I had too many eggs fertilised. If I had been treated in the same way I'd have 6 embryos on ice, rather than potentially none. Best quality, most developed, they said. Freezer isn't big enough for anything more. But then, I suppose I have to think positively and think that the front runners were transferred, the two that stood out of of all of them. It does give the better chance but leaves nothing for freezing.
> 
> Nothing makes sense any more...
> 
> As for it being closed, the unit is closed for visitors and patients, yes, but the laboratory HAS to stay open. These embryos need round the clock care, 24 hours a day, which is why they have people working shifts. What about the people who have egg collection on a Saturday? Are their embryos just left unattended on Sunday because nobody works? How pissed off would you be if you were one of those?
> 
> Like I said...nothing about this hospital makes sense.

u know what ask them ursellf sick of people being negative ive told u what they told me go call them urself

every1 i saw in the hospital yesterday were all having transfer dont think they do collections on saturday

every1s treatment is gonna be different they all cant be exactly the same are they

they told me not to worry so im not but people like you who arnt even FS telling me its not right is just wrong. they know what the are doing. ur just makng me worry more which is what they told me not to do


----------



## CurlySue

Whatever. Not even going to get involved any more. I was confused because what they told me directly contradicted what they told you in every sense. It didn't MAKE sense. Still doesn't, to be honest. I wondered how your embryos were so much more valuable than mine or others. So much more worthy of space than mine. It felt shit. Still does. I actually wanted you to come back and say "THIS is why mine were saved, and not yours." Why they would go against protocol for you. Why the rules would be different for you. It STILL doesn't make sense. Treatments are different, yes, but protocols and regulations should not differ. They do, it seems, and that sucks arse big-time.

We're all too thoughtful in the 2ww. There's absolutely no need to get defensive though. Sorry I worried you. Obviously, Doctor Knows Best. We're just message boarders confused and upset by the whole process. So I apologise for worrying you. 

Good luck, etc.


----------



## wrightywales

CurlySue said:


> It's not negativity. It's confusion as to how they can be so contradictory in what they tell one person and then another so there's absolutely no need to get so defensive. Wasn't even aiming that post at you. I was just posting it. 2ww, sharing anxieties and all that. It's allowed. Especially when you have lost faith in your hospital who seem to tell porkies from one person to the next.
> 
> Good luck, etc.

becauswe are different people not each cycle is gonna be 100% the same
for a start i was 8 days behind you now im only 2 they wont be the same


----------



## CurlySue

wrightywales said:


> CurlySue said:
> 
> 
> It's not negativity. It's confusion as to how they can be so contradictory in what they tell one person and then another so there's absolutely no need to get so defensive. Wasn't even aiming that post at you. I was just posting it. 2ww, sharing anxieties and all that. It's allowed. Especially when you have lost faith in your hospital who seem to tell porkies from one person to the next.
> 
> Good luck, etc.
> 
> becauswe are different people not each cycle is gonna be 100% the same
> for a start i was 8 days behind you now im only 2 they wont be the sameClick to expand...

Completely edited the first post, btw...:)

That's not the point though. The hospital's protocols and regulations should not differ from person to person. Their policy on freezing embryos is a hospital policy, not a person to person policy. On day 1 my embryos were exactly the same as yours, after all. None were frozen. Regulations on freezing, they told me.

Then again, this is the hospital that told me I had PCOS when I don't, told me I was going on a low dose drug when i wasn't, told me I'd have extra scans when I didn't. They might as well continue to lie to me about their egg freezing regulations. Why start getting things right now, eh?

Anyway, forget it. It's all going in my letter anyway. Being misdiagnosed and then mismanaged has actually given me panic attacks. Like I said it's not about you, it's about them. Good luck, etc. Maybe you will get better treatment than I did, all along. Didn't mean to make it sound like I was 'aiming' it at you. Hopefully you won't need those FETs. 

Not going to say any more.

Good luck to all May IVFers and I hope you all get what you want. 

Just...tired of it.


----------



## chocci

I have never heard of day one freezing unless the egg transfer is not going ahead usually for reasons such as OHSS. The reason they let embryos grow to day 3 is because they dont know if they are good enough at day 1. My clinic is not the same as yours but also only freezes embryos which firstly they think will survive the freeze and secondly ones that they think will also survive the thaw. Day 1 would only be because of no egg transfer going ahead, on the other hand i still dont believe that they would do that, enven if egg transfer is not going ahead i thought i was told they would culture the embryos until day 3 (when many arrest) and then freeze any of good enough quality then? 

Who knows whats going on? Maybe its been a mistake at the hospital, maybe corssed wires? Dunno? Would be interesting to know why they were frozen day one though? i know if it was me i would want to know since early freezing is not as good as day 3 freezing, all day 1 freezing will do is freeze "some" embryos that would have arrested before day 3. the same embryos which if they do survive the thaw will still arrest before day 3?


----------



## Lilly123

wrightywhales.. i really dont think curlysue was trying to worry u.. she was just trying to understand - this process is tough on us and we need to be sensitive to each others feelings in these difficult times.... 

Good luck to you both

xxx:hug:


----------



## Brambletess

Hello girls, well I have had a difficult few days.I miscarried this morning, the clot on my san was either a coincidence or caused me to miscarry I will never know. Its not confirmed yet as have scan tomorrow but I know it was. I am fairly calm but its not easy. Big sigh, so am just hoping I will still get my ICSI on NHS as originally planned. 

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## wrightywales

Brambletess said:


> Hello girls, well I have had a difficult few days.I miscarried this morning, the clot on my san was either a coincidence or caused me to miscarry I will never know. Its not confirmed yet as have scan tomorrow but I know it was. I am fairly calm but its not easy. Big sigh, so am just hoping I will still get my ICSI on NHS as originally planned.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok.

so sorry to hear that brambletess sending you lots of :hug: and :hugs:xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dilek

Brambletess said:


> Hello girls, well I have had a difficult few days.I miscarried this morning, the clot on my san was either a coincidence or caused me to miscarry I will never know. Its not confirmed yet as have scan tomorrow but I know it was. I am fairly calm but its not easy. Big sigh, so am just hoping I will still get my ICSI on NHS as originally planned.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok.

OH NO HUN, I am so sorry. I know how much you wanted this and what it meant to you. You have been here for us and we are here for you. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pixie71

Sorry to hear that Brambletess, really feel for you, I know its an awful time, especially after my hefty bleed on friday, hope you are ok.


----------



## akcher

Brambletess I'm so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## latestarter

Brambletess,

I am so,so sorry for your loss.

:hug:


----------



## Mrs T

Oh Brambletess I am so sorry to hear your sad news....my heart goes out to you xx


----------



## Pixie71

Hi All

Had my scan this morning and all is ok with the baby, am so relieved, I have another scan on monday and off shortly to see my doctor to get referred to the Obstetrician at the Hospital.:happydance::bfp:


----------



## latestarter

Congrats Pixie - that is great news.


----------



## Pixie71

Hi All

We've all been quiet of late, hope you are all ok. All is still well with me.:bfp:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev034pf___.png


----------



## Brambletess

Pixie, that's great news. Its more common to bleed after iVF as everything is more sensitive coz of drugs. Keep well.

I am ok today, hoping bleeding and cramps stop soon. Starting to think about ICSI again. I think it will be september for me but would prefer august will see what they will allow.

Am also in a quandry as to whether to use protection or not until then. I have got a BFP with blocked tubes and could this happen again? Should I risk an ectopic? my doc thinks I should try naturally but another set back would be a lot to bear. At least with ICSI it gets put in the right place and gives me the best chance. I will probably ovulate in two weeks, part of me thinks just leave it to chance as there is a VERY miniscule chance I could have another BFP. Part of me thinks wait for ICSI as its safer. 

Thanks for everyones kind words. I am a fighter and will carry on and look forward to being part of an august/sep IVF gang.


----------



## Oneday

Brambletess - I was really shocked and upset to hear your news. I don't know why life can be so cruel sometimes. Don't push yourself to be too tough take sometime out to grieve for your loss, sometimes its good to cry. 
I am at the fs tomorrow to discuss the results of my lap and dye further , who knows, if she thinks we have a chance with ivf and i can find my courage and enough pennies i maybe on the september thread with you. Take care of yourself and your hubby


----------



## Pixie71

Brambletess said:


> Pixie, that's great news. Its more common to bleed after iVF as everything is more sensitive coz of drugs. Keep well.
> 
> I am ok today, hoping bleeding and cramps stop soon. Starting to think about ICSI again. I think it will be september for me but would prefer august will see what they will allow.
> 
> Am also in a quandry as to whether to use protection or not until then. I have got a BFP with blocked tubes and could this happen again? Should I risk an ectopic? my doc thinks I should try naturally but another set back would be a lot to bear. At least with ICSI it gets put in the right place and gives me the best chance. I will probably ovulate in two weeks, part of me thinks just leave it to chance as there is a VERY miniscule chance I could have another BFP. Part of me thinks wait for ICSI as its safer.
> 
> Thanks for everyones kind words. I am a fighter and will carry on and look forward to being part of an august/sep IVF gang.

We had ICSI too, thats how it worked for us! Best of luck and keep us informed, really feel for you.


----------



## Pixie71

Just wanted to ask if any one has experienced extreme thirst at the beginning of a pregnancy, this one is so different to my last one 12.5 years ago. I am so thirsty all the time and have drunk at least 3 litres of water today, feel like its on the back of the throat and nothing can shift it! Its weird! Any advice welcome. Am seeing the Obstetrician on Friday for the first time so will ask then, but till then do I just drink and drink and drink. There is no history of diabetes or gestational diabetes in the family although my gran had it in her last few years of life.
Thanks


----------



## Brambletess

Hi pixie

Its completely normal to be thirsty. Your body needs more water during pregnancy and it is telling you that. It never harms though to get doc to check though.

I think I will wait for ICSI. My instinct is telling me it the right thing to do. When I am pregnant again I want the best possible start.


----------



## Pixie71

Brambletess said:


> Hi pixie
> 
> Its completely normal to be thirsty. Your body needs more water during pregnancy and it is telling you that. It never harms though to get doc to check though.
> 
> I think I will wait for ICSI. My instinct is telling me it the right thing to do. When I am pregnant again I want the best possible start.

Hi I think you are right to wait, give your body and mind a break and relax over the next 6 weeks or so, try some reflexology, I have a friend who practices it and it helped to relax me, I also got a full body massage before starting the injections which I think also helped. 

Hope it all works out for you.
:dust


----------



## latestarter

Morning everyone!

How are we all doing? 

Brambletess - I like your idea of waiting for ICSI - but not sure I could do it...I can't wait for you to be back in first tri with us!

Everyone in their 2ww - how is it going? Curly Sue just got a BFP too. Woo Hoo... Wrightywales I think you are next.

I'm doing ok. Have a lot of morning sickness (although today is better) and to top it off have this awful chest cold. I have my ultrasound tomorrow morning to see if both are going strong or if I'll be having one happy healthy baby. Either would be fine with me. As long as everything is OK. I'm pretty nervous about it. Its good timing, since I can ask what I can/cannot take to relieve these cold symptoms too. Its making everything worse. But otherwise so excited to see my bean(s) tomorrow.


----------



## wrightywales

hi everyone

hope your all ok

im fine been relaxing loads in the nice hot weather we are having and just booked a weekend break away on 31st july cant wait. im gonna test a week tomorrow. it seems to be going really quick.

Latestarter - Good luck with scan tomorrow :hug::hugs: xxxxxxx

Roobie - Hope everthing is ok with you good luck testing tomorrow fx :hug::hugs::dust: xxxxxxxx

Pixie - glad everything is ok with you hope your getting lots of rest :hug::hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## CurlySue

Hope everyone is well. 

I may or may not have 'succeeded' this month. So far, the signs look good, but I'm not announcing anything officially until my 'test date' which is actually 5 days away. Ridicularse that they make you wait that long. I'm still in a bit of a denial stage in that I don't think that I am, but time will tell...

Bramble, have you heard anything about your ICSI yet? I thought I had sent condolences about your sad miscarriage but it doesn't appear to be here (???). Will it be in the next couple of months? 

Pixie - I hear this is very normal. Your body is using up a lot of energy and water to sustain the baby so you need to take on extra water in order for it to do this.


----------



## Mrs T

Hello all!
Sorry I've been around much but I've been busy with my mum. She's out of hospital now and doing ok on her medication. I've not seen a Dr since my beta test on the 13th June, which has been hard not knowing all is ok. I did another digital test this morning and it said PREGNANT 3+ so its good to see my levels that my levels are going up. I have made a private appt for a fertility clinic near my mum for my 7 week scan, I cant wait for next friday..... only then it will feel real.

I hope everyone is well?
Have any of you moved over to 1st tri or some where yet?
:hug:


----------



## Dilek

Mrs T said:


> Hello all!
> Sorry I've been around much but I've been busy with my mum. She's out of hospital now and doing ok on her medication. I've not seen a Dr since my beta test on the 13th June, which has been hard not knowing all is ok. I did another digital test this morning and it said PREGNANT 3+ so its good to see my levels that my levels are going up. I have made a private appt for a fertility clinic near my mum for my 7 week scan, I cant wait for next friday..... only then it will feel real.
> 
> I hope everyone is well?
> Have any of you moved over to 1st tri or some where yet?
> :hug:

Hi 

Great news about the digi and your scan is so close by. Mine is on Thursday. 6 days away. Hope your mum gets better soon.

Im sorry for girls not being on much, my mother and brother returned from barcelona and we I have been busy with her. Its my last day at work today and now im going to be a HOUSEWIFE :happydance: Congrats Curleysue for the :bfp: :happydance:

I also havnt moved on to 1st tri yet. I still feel like a fraud and dont know where I belong???


----------



## Mrs T

yeh hello Dilek!
Enjoy your last day at work..... we'll be pregnant housewife buddies!!!!

I feel exactly like you, I dont know where I belong.... we should do the move together, we'll hold each others hands in 1st tri!


----------



## Pixie71

Hi 
I was wondering about moving too, could we have our own wee section on 1st tri?:dust::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## vineyard

There is a section in first tri LTTTCers that some people have started......


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

hope everyone is ok

Dont know why but woke up this morning feeling very down seem to have lost all my PMA with it. Just really not myself today. even hubby has noticed im not right. he says im being very quiet which just isnt me. really carnt be bothered to do anything and feel quite tired aswell. gonna get an early night and hope i feel better in the morning

:hugs::hug: xxxxx


----------



## latestarter

Hi Everyone,

Well, I just got back from my scan. Good and Bad news.

The good news is that twin A is doing really well. Heart beat of 167 bpm and normal growth - she said it looked beautiful

Twin B - Not so much. We couldn't see anything in the sac this time. No heartbeat or anything, and the sac is much smaller than the other one.

So, twin B isn't going to make it. She said I might miscarry twin B - which will completely freak me out, but I might not and it might just reabsorb into my body. Weird. I made an appointment with my GP for next friday morning, and I need to have another scan in a couple of weeks to see what is going to happen with it.

The scan was strange this time, not nearly as clear as last time (for both of them) so I didn't even get a picture since I couldn't see very much. 

I feel fine about everything. I'm thrilled to have one baby that is doing well, and to be honest, a bit relieved that there isn't two. I wasn't sure how I would cope with two. I'm sure I would have managed, but it would have been very difficult on my own. I think this is for the best.

Anyway, I'm home sick from work (combination of morning sickness and a chest cold) so going to have a bit of a nap for the rest of the afternoon. I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Mrs T

Hello Ladies

Latestarter, sorry to hear your poorly and that one of the twins didint make it but am so happy for your healthy embie that has. I understand your thinking that two would have been very hard for your on your own. Well make sure you have plenty of rest to get over that cold, I guess its worse having a cold when your pregnant cause you cant take any cold/flu medication.

Wrightywales- Big hug needed.... I hope the cloud has lifted from you and you feel happier today. Its strange I felt down yesterday too and my husband noticed it when he phoned me.... I just want to go home now! 
How much longer do you have left in the 2ww?

Brambletess- Am glad your keeping strong, looking ahead and planning your ICSI. X

Dielik, Pixie- Hope your good. I think am going to wait for my scan on friday before I make the offical move over to 1st tri..... who's with me???
:hug:


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

laterstarter - hope you feel better soon. so sorry to hear about one of the twins not making it but happy for you that you have 1 very strong embie growng nicely in there. put your feet up and take it easy :hug::hugs:xxxxxx

Mrs T - Thanks. When are you hoping to go home? good luck with scan on friday. :hug::hugs:xxxxxx

I have 7 days till i can POAS but really dont think it has worked. i dont feel any different. think that is what my body is trying to tell me cos still feel down. i hope its just my hormones just trying to get back to normal after all the jabs but do have a feeling that its more than that. as you can see PMA has gone on holiday i think. do hope it comes back soon.

hope everyone else is doing ok :hug::hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## latestarter

Hi All,

Wrightywales - Keep the faith hun. I certainly had days when I felt nothing. I mean NOTHING! And even after my BFP I was convinced it wasn't real since I didn't feel any different a lot of the time. You have a week to go, it too early for symptoms. :hug:

Mrs. T - I've been lurking mostly in first tri, and haven't participated much. There is a thread for LTTTC there, but it isn't used all that much. Its nice when it sees some action though.

I'm still pretty damn sick. :sick: Its 6:30 AM on a Saturday and I just had a major coughing fit, and having trouble falling asleep. I can't get in to see my GP until next week, so will go to a walk-in clinic today. I'm worried that this is a bacterial infection and not a virus, so I want them to look at it. And, I hear that there are a few things I can take for the cough, so I'm heading to the pharmacy today to pick them up. The nasal spray was a god send last night because at least I could breathe.


----------



## Brambletess

Latestarter - I am sorry for your second twin not making it. I think it all too often happens. My embryo was small at the beginning as it was only 5 weeks when it should have been six. I am sure this is because it wasn't ultimately viable. I am keeping my fingers crossed your body reabsorbs it. It most likely will x so happy the other one is going strong. It will be much easier for you to cope as a single mum. Hope you start to feel better soon.

Wrightywales - every women on here with a BFP has had severe doubts and bad days. This little bad patch will end. Thinking of you and will repeat what others have said - its way too early for symptoms. These will only start to kick in just after your test date and it will probably only be the boobs.

Mrs T - I hope your mum is doing OK. You must be really missing your pets,home and DH.That's my order not yours I expect!!! 

I never got on in first tri, harder to bond with people


----------



## Pixie71

latestarter said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Well, I just got back from my scan. Good and Bad news.
> 
> The good news is that twin A is doing really well. Heart beat of 167 bpm and normal growth - she said it looked beautiful
> 
> Twin B - Not so much. We couldn't see anything in the sac this time. No heartbeat or anything, and the sac is much smaller than the other one.
> 
> So, twin B isn't going to make it. She said I might miscarry twin B - which will completely freak me out, but I might not and it might just reabsorb into my body. Weird. I made an appointment with my GP for next friday morning, and I need to have another scan in a couple of weeks to see what is going to happen with it.
> 
> The scan was strange this time, not nearly as clear as last time (for both of them) so I didn't even get a picture since I couldn't see very much.
> 
> I feel fine about everything. I'm thrilled to have one baby that is doing well, and to be honest, a bit relieved that there isn't two. I wasn't sure how I would cope with two. I'm sure I would have managed, but it would have been very difficult on my own. I think this is for the best.
> 
> Anyway, I'm home sick from work (combination of morning sickness and a chest cold) so going to have a bit of a nap for the rest of the afternoon. I hope everyone else is doing well.

Sorry to hear that, went through the bleed myself and all is ok with the other little one, hope you are ok!


----------



## Pixie71

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> laterstarter - hope you feel better soon. so sorry to hear about one of the twins not making it but happy for you that you have 1 very strong embie growng nicely in there. put your feet up and take it easy :hug::hugs:xxxxxx
> 
> Mrs T - Thanks. When are you hoping to go home? good luck with scan on friday. :hug::hugs:xxxxxx
> 
> I have 7 days till i can POAS but really dont think it has worked. i dont feel any different. think that is what my body is trying to tell me cos still feel down. i hope its just my hormones just trying to get back to normal after all the jabs but do have a feeling that its more than that. as you can see PMA has gone on holiday i think. do hope it comes back soon.
> 
> hope everyone else is doing ok :hug::hugs:xxxxxx

You can always POAS if you want, we dont always feel pregers straight off, and i was weepy and down during the two week wait too, had some cramps etc and was not very confident either about it. Take Care. xx


----------



## Pixie71

Mrs T said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Latestarter, sorry to hear your poorly and that one of the twins didint make it but am so happy for your healthy embie that has. I understand your thinking that two would have been very hard for your on your own. Well make sure you have plenty of rest to get over that cold, I guess its worse having a cold when your pregnant cause you cant take any cold/flu medication.
> 
> Wrightywales- Big hug needed.... I hope the cloud has lifted from you and you feel happier today. Its strange I felt down yesterday too and my husband noticed it when he phoned me.... I just want to go home now!
> How much longer do you have left in the 2ww?
> 
> Brambletess- Am glad your keeping strong, looking ahead and planning your ICSI. X
> 
> Dielik, Pixie- Hope your good. I think am going to wait for my scan on friday before I make the offical move over to 1st tri..... who's with me???
> :hug:

Nervous about it too, have a scan tomorrow and am waiting for my booking appt with the ante natal clinic that I will be with. I suppose we should move there at some point but defo keep in touch on this section too if there is any action.

I've no pregnant friends at the moment so this is really great support!


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies 

hope your all ok

feeling alot happier today. having some cramps and pains though and sore boobs which i get when going to be coming on period which i hope isnt going to happen. dont really wanna test yet. hope i can wait a few more days til i POAS but if i cant sure you all will be second to know :lol: (after hubby of course) gonna buy a couple of tests in the morning ready


----------



## Pixie71

Dont get first response, i dont think they are as good as clear blue! Wish you all the luck in the world and really hope you get a :bfp:


----------



## Lilly123

good luck wrightywhales!!!!

:hug:


----------



## wrightywales

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Well the :witch: came last night. i knew it didnt work. gotta phone hospital in abit to let them know. just thought i would leave a little note on here let you all know.

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Mrs T

am sorry Wrightywales:cry:
:hugs:


----------



## chocci

Awwww hun, next couple of days will be hard but then you will gradually start to feel better and be able to look forward to the FET that WILL work!! :) XX


----------



## CurlySue

Are you sure it is witch? Says in the booklet they gave us that it's very common to bleed.


----------



## wrightywales

CurlySue said:


> Are you sure it is witch? Says in the booklet they gave us that it's very common to bleed.

yes very sure its very heavy so cant really be anything else.

just got in touch with the hospital they advised me to test just incase

hopefully have FET on my 3rd period so feeling ok now have cried all night though only got a couple of hours sleep

hope everyone else is doing ok :hug::hugs:


----------



## roobie74

Wrightywales, my IVF failed aswell. You will be devastated for a few days but will then start to feel ok. My hubby has been really good supporting me and I am starting to feel better already. 

Look after yourself. 

Roobie :hugs:


----------



## chocci

wrightywales said:


> CurlySue said:
> 
> 
> Are you sure it is witch? Says in the booklet they gave us that it's very common to bleed.
> 
> yes very sure its very heavy so cant really be anything else.
> 
> just got in touch with the hospital they advised me to test just incase
> 
> hopefully have FET on my 3rd period so feeling ok now have cried all night though only got a couple of hours sleep
> 
> hope everyone else is doing ok :hug::hugs:Click to expand...

Hun, i felt the same, i totally understand how you feel, i cried all night too when it happened to me, only had 2 hours sleep which makes things feel even worse.

BUT hun in a couple of days time you will feel better and will pick yourself up and look forward to the FET :) Take care hun XX


----------



## wrightywales

roobie74 said:


> Wrightywales, my IVF failed aswell. You will be devastated for a few days but will then start to feel ok. My hubby has been really good supporting me and I am starting to feel better already.
> 
> Look after yourself.
> 
> Roobie :hugs:

so sorry to hear that it didnt work for you roobie take it easy :hug::hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## Brambletess

I am so sorry it didn't work wrightywales and roobie. Its such a lottery. I know the dissapointment is hard to bear but in a few days you will be looking forward to the next step. Before we know it we will be going through it again and this time we will be the lucky ones. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Dilek

Wrightywales and Roobie I am so sorry it didnt work. My heart goes out to both of you. :hugs:


----------



## Pixie71

wrightywales said:


> CurlySue said:
> 
> 
> Are you sure it is witch? Says in the booklet they gave us that it's very common to bleed.
> 
> yes very sure its very heavy so cant really be anything else.
> 
> just got in touch with the hospital they advised me to test just incase
> 
> hopefully have FET on my 3rd period so feeling ok now have cried all night though only got a couple of hours sleep
> 
> hope everyone else is doing ok :hug::hugs:Click to expand...

Am so sorry to hear that it didnt work for you, I really am, I hope you are ok and take care of yourself, take the test like they said! I bled heavily with the empty sac and was convinced that I had lost both. Lots of hugs being sent to you.


----------



## CurlySue

roobie74 said:


> Wrightywales, my IVF failed aswell. You will be devastated for a few days but will then start to feel ok. My hubby has been really good supporting me and I am starting to feel better already.
> 
> Look after yourself.
> 
> Roobie :hugs:

So sorry, still.

Did you get your follow up appointment yet from the hospital?


----------



## latestarter

Wrightywales and Roobie,

I'm sorry I haven't been on the board very much - I have a guest in town. I was crushed to hear your news, and I'm sorry this time didn't work for you both.


----------



## roobie74

CurlySue said:


> roobie74 said:
> 
> 
> Wrightywales, my IVF failed aswell. You will be devastated for a few days but will then start to feel ok. My hubby has been really good supporting me and I am starting to feel better already.
> 
> Look after yourself.
> 
> Roobie :hugs:
> 
> So sorry, still.
> 
> Did you get your follow up appointment yet from the hospital?Click to expand...

Thanks. No not yet. they are sending me a letter.


----------



## Pixie71

Hi All

Hope everyone is well and doing ok. We had a scan on monday, all ok, as they do an internal scan we could see more details like the umbilical cord, placenta and amniotic sac which was amazing. Heart beating well and a little leg moving!


----------



## Pixie71

roobie74 said:


> CurlySue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roobie74 said:
> 
> 
> Wrightywales, my IVF failed aswell. You will be devastated for a few days but will then start to feel ok. My hubby has been really good supporting me and I am starting to feel better already.
> 
> Look after yourself.
> 
> Roobie :hugs:
> 
> So sorry, still.
> 
> Did you get your follow up appointment yet from the hospital?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. No not yet. they are sending me a letter.Click to expand...

Take care of yourself Hon, hope you are ok


----------



## Dilek

Pixie thats great news. I have my 1st scan tomorrow morning at 9.30am. I think thats when it will hit home that i am pregnant.


----------



## Pixie71

Dilek said:


> Pixie thats great news. I have my 1st scan tomorrow morning at 9.30am. I think thats when it will hit home that i am pregnant.

Best of Luck with it, hope all ok, let us know.


----------



## CurlySue

roobie74 said:


> CurlySue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roobie74 said:
> 
> 
> Wrightywales, my IVF failed aswell. You will be devastated for a few days but will then start to feel ok. My hubby has been really good supporting me and I am starting to feel better already.
> 
> Look after yourself.
> 
> Roobie :hugs:
> 
> So sorry, still.
> 
> Did you get your follow up appointment yet from the hospital?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. No not yet. they are sending me a letter.Click to expand...

Its normally in about a month I think. Do you have a list to take with you of questions, etc? Make sure you write everything down.


----------



## Mrs T

Hi Girls

I dont now if you have been on Dileks TTC journal but she posted yesterday after her scan. Am afaraid she got bad news, her embie had stropped growing at 5 and half weeks. She is devistated.
This is the link to her journal 
https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-a...journey-through-vitro-fertilization-endo.html


----------



## Mrs T

I have my scan this afternoon, I was excited but I think I feel more nervous now
:hug:


----------



## wrightywales

good luck with your scan Mrs T


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

Dilek - So sorry to hear your sad news thinking of you :hug::hugs: xxxxxx


Well i'm feeling ok now after a few emotional days. Did POAS this morning like i was advised and as i knew :bfn: 

Received a letter of embryology this morning saying i have 9 embryos in the freezer 2x2 day old and 7x1 day one. I'm hoping to have FET middle of September they said they do it on my 3rd cycle after treatment this :witch: counting as number 1 so hopefully 2 and half months should be in the 2ww again. really do hope so anyway. hope my embryos make it out of the big freeze that is.

:hug::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs T

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

One :baby: with a beating heart seen on todays scan

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

The dr who did the scan was useless! The Dr I was ment to see was unavalible and I had to wait an hour for another Dr to be come availible. She didnt measure my embie cause she said 7 weeks is to early.... thats crap I thought! I was scan on my belly, I was expecting a scan through the cervix..... would have got a better picture?????. I came away so happy with knowing there was a baby there but I felt cheated. I feel I should have got more info today, I even had to ask for a picture.... what bugs me the most is that I was charged £225 today but I just looked on line at my london clinc price list £150 for a scan and it would have been done by a fertility specilist!!!!! So wish I was back in London for a better interpretation of ''mini T''.

How did everyone else's 7week scan go? how much info did you get? an was your scan done from down below or was it a belly scan??
I just feel ripped off!!!


----------



## chocci

wrightywales said:


> hello ladies
> 
> Dilek - So sorry to hear your sad news thinking of you :hug::hugs: xxxxxx
> 
> 
> Well i'm feeling ok now after a few emotional days. Did POAS this morning like i was advised and as i knew :bfn:
> 
> Received a letter of embryology this morning saying i have 9 embryos in the freezer 2x2 day old and 7x1 day one. I'm hoping to have FET middle of September they said they do it on my 3rd cycle after treatment this :witch: counting as number 1 so hopefully 2 and half months should be in the 2ww again. really do hope so anyway. hope my embryos make it out of the big freeze that is.
> 
> :hug::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

You may even be able to FET earlier hun, my clinic only ask for one natural cycle, i will find out more on tuesday and let you know if anything is of relevance. If you want to do it earlier might be worth asking if you can? xx


----------



## wrightywales

chocci said:


> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies
> 
> Dilek - So sorry to hear your sad news thinking of you :hug::hugs: xxxxxx
> 
> 
> Well i'm feeling ok now after a few emotional days. Did POAS this morning like i was advised and as i knew :bfn:
> 
> Received a letter of embryology this morning saying i have 9 embryos in the freezer 2x2 day old and 7x1 day one. I'm hoping to have FET middle of September they said they do it on my 3rd cycle after treatment this :witch: counting as number 1 so hopefully 2 and half months should be in the 2ww again. really do hope so anyway. hope my embryos make it out of the big freeze that is.
> 
> :hug::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> You may even be able to FET earlier hun, my clinic only ask for one natural cycle, i will find out more on tuesday and let you know if anything is of relevance. If you want to do it earlier might be worth asking if you can? xxClick to expand...

I dont mind the wait gonna go on holiday and gonna have some time for me and hubby think we need it. it will soon go fast.


----------



## chocci

wrightywales said:


> chocci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrightywales said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies
> 
> Dilek - So sorry to hear your sad news thinking of you :hug::hugs: xxxxxx
> 
> 
> Well i'm feeling ok now after a few emotional days. Did POAS this morning like i was advised and as i knew :bfn:
> 
> Received a letter of embryology this morning saying i have 9 embryos in the freezer 2x2 day old and 7x1 day one. I'm hoping to have FET middle of September they said they do it on my 3rd cycle after treatment this :witch: counting as number 1 so hopefully 2 and half months should be in the 2ww again. really do hope so anyway. hope my embryos make it out of the big freeze that is.
> 
> :hug::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> You may even be able to FET earlier hun, my clinic only ask for one natural cycle, i will find out more on tuesday and let you know if anything is of relevance. If you want to do it earlier might be worth asking if you can? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I dont mind the wait gonna go on holiday and gonna have some time for me and hubby think we need it. it will soon go fast.Click to expand...

Good idea i am thinking about a holiday in oct just to get me through the next FET at least its somthing to look forward to if it fails if you know what i mean.


----------



## vineyard

Mrs T said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> One :baby: with a beating heart seen on todays scan
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> The dr who did the scan was useless! The Dr I was ment to see was unavalible and I had to wait an hour for another Dr to be come availible. She didnt measure my embie cause she said 7 weeks is to early.... thats crap I thought! I was scan on my belly, I was expecting a scan through the cervix..... would have got a better picture?????. I came away so happy with knowing there was a baby there but I felt cheated. I feel I should have got more info today, I even had to ask for a picture.... what bugs me the most is that I was charged £225 today but I just looked on line at my london clinc price list £150 for a scan and it would have been done by a fertility specilist!!!!! So wish I was back in London for a better interpretation of ''mini T''.
> 
> How did everyone else's 7week scan go? how much info did you get? an was your scan done from down below or was it a belly scan??
> I just feel ripped off!!!

Mine were always internal until 12 weeks.


----------



## Mrs T

Thanks Vineyard, I new its should have been am internal scan.


----------



## latestarter

Oh Dilek - I am so sorry to hear your news. Please take care.

Wrightywales - a holiday is definitely in order... Enjoy.

Congrats on your scan Mrs. T - I'm happy all is well.

I'm doing well. Still have a guest in town so my posting will be pretty sporadic. But so far, all is well on this end. 

Take care everyone.


----------



## Pixie71

My scans were internal and I got a measurement and picture no problem. Congrats on having a :baby: baby on board!


----------

